# Juste un Clou/JUC bracelet - Thinner Version Released



## Noyerx

Looks like it’s first released in China.


----------



## Noyerx

This is how it looks like when sitting next to the regular JUC:


----------



## littlemelody

Ugh it’s so cute! I can’t wait to try it on.


----------



## cateb

Thank you for sharing these!! So exciting! Did you by chance see anything for a thin JUC ring??


----------



## Noyerx

cateb said:


> Thank you for sharing these!! So exciting! Did you by chance see anything for a thin JUC ring??



No I didn’t.. [emoji23]
And at this point this bracelet is for online sale only.


----------



## cateb

Noyerx said:


> No I didn’t.. [emoji23]
> And at this point this bracelet is for online sale only.



Darn. I continue to (impatiently) wait. Thank you though!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Very pretty!


----------



## uhpharm01

Noyerx said:


> Looks like it’s first released in China.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165078
> View attachment 4165079
> 
> View attachment 4165080


In the USA, I think the release date is in Sept maybe.


----------



## surfchick

I can't wait to try it on the thinner version!


----------



## Noyerx

uhpharm01 said:


> In the USA, I think the release date is in Sept maybe.



Do you know if it’s online or in store or both?
I really want to try it on.


----------



## uhpharm01

Noyerx said:


> Do you know if it’s online or in store or both?
> I really want to try it on.


IDK.


----------



## xilej

The new Juste un Clou Slim has launched at a special Juste un Clou event/ pop-up store at Roppongi Hills in Tokyo, Japan. This is the only place in Japan that will sell the collection ahead of the launch on 1 Sept.

Here are the items available from the new SM collection at the pop-store, along with the prices.


----------



## KSweet101

I wonder if the slim JUC was released before the small Love people would be more open to it the Love? I don’t understand the dislike for the small Love and excitement/anticipation of this one!


----------



## uhpharm01

KSweet101 said:


> I wonder if the slim JUC was released before the small Love people would be more open to it the Love? I don’t understand the dislike for the small Love and excitement/anticipation of this one!


I don't think so.  It think it's just something about the classic love bracelet vs the thin love bracelet and I think it's also the price point for the classic size love vs the thinner love.  I just prefer the regular love bracelet.


----------



## KSweet101

I guess I don’t see the point of slimming down an aready very thin nail bracelet lol. I definitely prefer the small Love bracelet over the slim JUC, and I still am positive if the order of release was different, people would think the small Love with its little screws was adorable. To each their own I guess.


----------



## uhpharm01

KSweet101 said:


> I guess I don’t see the point of slimming down an aready very thin nail bracelet lol. I definitely prefer the small Love bracelet over the slim JUC, and I still am positive if the order of release was different, people would think the small Love with its little screws was adorable. To each their own I guess.


Oh I see now.  It really doesn't make sense to slim down the JUC bracelet, it's already a thin bracelet.  Cartier may have done it so that they will gain some more customers due to the lower price point.


----------



## L etoile

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh I see now.  It really doesn't make sense to slim down the JUC bracelet, it's already a thin bracelet.  Cartier may have done it so that they will gain some more customers due to the lower price point.



I agree with this! I like my regular (pave-tipped) JUC and can't imagine it being thinner... it already looks like a thin gold bangle depending on the angle. I feel like the thin one would really get lost in a stack, but it's great for people that can't afford the real JUC. The price point of this is closer to some of the Tiffany wire bracelets, so maybe they're trying to compete with them for the aspirational market. I think that people were disappointed with the thin Love because the price was still kind of high and it's underwhelming in person. The thin JUC will probably be underwhelming to me in-person, just like the thin Love, but I would get it if the regular JUC hadn't been in my budget just to have a piece of the collection.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I am looking forward to seeing the thin JUC here in US.  I am 40% into my savings goal for  RG w/dia. I  don't think the small will distract me, but it will be interesting to see IRL.

OG thanks for sharing these pics!




L etoile said:


> I agree with this! I like my regular (pave-tipped) JUC and can't imagine it being thinner... it already looks like a thin gold bangle depending on the angle. I feel like the thin one would really get lost in a stack, but it's great for people that can't afford the real JUC. The price point of this is closer to some of the Tiffany wire bracelets, so maybe they're trying to compete with them for the aspirational market. I think that people were disappointed with the thin Love because the price was still kind of high and it's underwhelming in person. The thin JUC will probably be underwhelming to me in-person, just like the thin Love, but I would get it if the regular JUC hadn't been in my budget just to have a piece of the collection.


----------



## simone72

Do we have an idea of price point for the thinner version ?


----------



## xilej

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh I see now.  It really doesn't make sense to slim down the JUC bracelet, it's already a thin bracelet.  Cartier may have done it so that they will gain some more customers due to the lower price point.



It would be great if they did a LM model that's in between the current regular model and the XL that is way too large for daily wear.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Super excited about this! Can’t wait to try it on.
Does anyone know the price in US dollars?


----------



## Perli

Yesterday my boutique called me and said I could take a sneak peak before they are allowed to sell the new JUC. Can‘t go before tuesday cause I will be on vacation, but I sure will take a look!


----------



## Caz71

Aud $4300 tax included. Its at Cartier Chadstone in Melb. AUSTRALIA.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Caz71 said:


> Aud $4300 tax included. Its at Cartier Chadstone in Melb. AUSTRALIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172448



I’m in love! I wonder how it will look stacked with a Love Cuff


----------



## restricter

sammytheMUA said:


> I’m in love! I wonder how it will look stacked with a Love Cuff



I bet it’ll look great.  I stack my love cuff with a T wire bracelet now and it’s perfection.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Caz71 said:


> Aud $4300 tax included. Its at Cartier Chadstone in Melb. AUSTRALIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172448



Wow, that’s REALLY thin. I guess I’ll have to see it in real life before I try to get one.


----------



## sammytheMUA

restricter said:


> I bet it’ll look great.  I stack my love cuff with a T wire bracelet now and it’s perfection.



I love the look of the love bracelet/cuff and t-wire together. Do you mind sharing a picture? I definitely think the JUC would look amazing with your current stack. 

I’m super excited about this release! Just when I was ready for my first VCA piece, Cartier draws me back in.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Found this picture of the new JUC stacked with a classic LOVE. Safe to say I’m obsessed and I will be adding this piece to my jewelery collection.


----------



## nycmamaofone

sammytheMUA said:


> Found this picture of the new JUC stacked with a classic LOVE. Safe to say I’m obsessed and I will be adding this piece to my jewelery collection.



Wow it looks great!! Not too small at all.  Hopefully I will love it in person too.

I was planning on getting the JUC ring before I had heard about the thin bracelet, and now I’m not sure. I really want only one JUC item (ring or thin bracelet). We’ll see which one steals my heart (and wallet) more!!


----------



## islander2k6

KSweet101 said:


> I wonder if the slim JUC was released before the small Love people would be more open to it the Love? I don’t understand the dislike for the small Love and excitement/anticipation of this one!



I went to the store to buy the thin bracelet but was underwhelmed. I think maybe if they made the design deeper, people would like it more. It’s just too subtle when I compared it next to the original. I may consider getting the thin as a second bangle.


----------



## oshinex

Wow, totally underwhelmed by the thin version. But if you want it badly at that price point, more power to you!


----------



## islander2k6

oshinex said:


> Wow, totally underwhelmed by the thin version. But if you want it badly at that price point, more power to you!



The picture of two together looks good to me. At half the price, that may be what more people choose to do for a different look.


----------



## umichmm

I actually love the thin and bought it. Not because of the price point but because I loved that it’s so much lighter, and the sound of two bracelets together is less than the original JUC.  It’s slightly more understated for me at work (I have the JUC ring w diamonds on my other hand/arm.). And I think if I eventually stack a thin w diamonds they will all complement each other well.  I’m really happy with it.  [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## **Ann**

Tried the thin on today:


----------



## **Ann**

^ It's $3050


----------



## Perli

**Ann** said:


> Tried the thin on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175769



Love it, that‘s the look I‘m going for! Want to pair it with my thinner LOVE as well.


----------



## Kmazz39

sammytheMUA said:


> Super excited about this! Can’t wait to try it on.
> Does anyone know the price in US dollars?


I thought I read on another thread they are $3050 USD.


----------



## junime

**Ann** said:


> Tried the thin on today:



Can you tell us how the sizing worked?  What size is your Sm Love and what size is the Thin JUC?

It seems like the general consensus has been to buy one size down from your Love size for the regular JUC and wonder if that is true of the Thin JUC as well?


----------



## sammytheMUA

I’m so excited!!!! I can’t wait to try this beauty on.


----------



## **Ann**

junime said:


> Can you tell us how the sizing worked?  What size is your Sm Love and what size is the Thin JUC?
> 
> It seems like the general consensus has been to buy one size down from your Love size for the regular JUC and wonder if that is true of the Thin JUC as well?



Thin love 16
Thin juc 15


----------



## Engine_T

Tried it on in the Sydney boutique the past Saturday. I think it is very cute. SA said available for sale officially on 1st Sep


----------



## hellosunshine

Saw these great photos of the original juc and the new thin juc..just wanted to share!


----------



## Prettyvogue

Is the thin juc ok to wear 24/7 or will the bendy mechanism get damaged?


----------



## hellosunshine

**Ann** said:


> Tried the thin on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175769



This is so cute! I love the idea of a thin juc but I just wish that Cartier modeled it after the regular juc..especially in regards to how you put on the bracelet.


----------



## simone72

hellosunshine said:


> This is so cute! I love the idea of a thin juc but I just wish that Cartier modeled it after the regular juc..especially in regards to how you put on the bracelet.


How to you put the thin one on? What’s the difference ? Thanks in advance


----------



## WingNut

hellosunshine said:


> View attachment 4177469
> 
> View attachment 4177468
> 
> 
> Saw these great photos of the original juc and the new thin juc..just wanted to share!


Thanks...this is a great comparison photo!


----------



## hellosunshine

simone72 said:


> How to you put the thin one on? What’s the difference ? Thanks in advance



I've been reading that there's no hinge, so it opens like this -- PHOTOS COURTESY OF @San2222 on TPF.


----------



## simone72

hellosunshine said:


> I've been reading that there's no hinge, so it opens like this -- PHOTOS COURTESY OF @San2222 on TPF.


Oh well I agree that I like the way the original bracelet opens up


----------



## minnie04

Thank you for the pictures ..... 
I like the thin juc pairs with thin love . But not so much if paired with regular love or even by itself ... 
does thin juc comes with adding little diamond version ??


----------



## manomi

Hi.. I tried it at the boutique today and I love it. I have the regular Love bracelet and wanted to get a JUC.. Last yr when I went to try the JUC, i didn't like the no diamond version.. It didn't look delicate.. I loved the one with diamonds but it was much more than I wanted to spend. Today I tried the thinner version and its like a dream come true. Paired with the regular Love, they both looked sooo pretty and delicate. I am going to go back this week and get it. Love the price too ($3050 plus tax).


----------



## restricter

manomi said:


> Hi.. I tried it at the boutique today and I love it. I have the regular Love bracelet and wanted to get a JUC.. Last yr when I went to try the JUC, i didn't like the no diamond version.. It didn't look delicate.. I loved the one with diamonds but it was much more than I wanted to spend. Today I tried the thinner version and its like a dream come true. Paired with the regular Love, they both looked sooo pretty and delicate. I am going to go back this week and get it. Love the price too ($3050 plus tax).



Thanks for that.  I’m traveling for work soon and I’m looking to do some duty free damage for my upcoming birthday!


----------



## xilej

I've returned to my boutique in Singapore and saw the new Juste un Clou Slim. It's already (quietly) available for sale for a couple of days.

Interestingly, the locking mechanism isn't just a simple "pull apart" like the small Tiffany T bracelet.

The nail is actually permanently in that "open" position as seen in @Sann2222's photos (here). You actually need to push the tail up (or down) and flip to the other side of the nail head, so that the nail head "pushes" the tail in the opposite direction. I am not sure how robust this new system is on the long run, but it feels more secure than the hinged design: even if it becomes unhooked, it sticks on your arm in the "open" position.


----------



## Dennnisneva

xilej said:


> I've returned to my boutique in Singapore and saw the new Juste un Clou Slim. It's already (quietly) available for sale for a couple of days.
> 
> Interestingly, the locking mechanism isn't just a simple "pull apart" like the small Tiffany T bracelet.
> 
> The nail is actually permanently in that "open" position as seen in @Sann2222's photos (here). You actually need to push the tail up (or down) and flip to the other side of the nail head, so that the nail head "pushes" the tail in the opposite direction. I am not sure how robust this new system is on the long run, but it feels more secure than the hinged design: even if it becomes unhooked, it sticks on your arm in the "open" position.


Can we get more pics of this?


----------



## Kmazz39

manomi said:


> Hi.. I tried it at the boutique today and I love it. I have the regular Love bracelet and wanted to get a JUC.. Last yr when I went to try the JUC, i didn't like the no diamond version.. It didn't look delicate.. I loved the one with diamonds but it was much more than I wanted to spend. Today I tried the thinner version and its like a dream come true. Paired with the regular Love, they both looked sooo pretty and delicate. I am going to go back this week and get it. Love the price too ($3050 plus tax).


Please post pictures of your JUC with your Love bracelet! I'm looking forward to adding this thinner JUC to go with my Love bracelets


----------



## 336

Has anyone had the tip of their JUC snag something? 
I rather like the look of the thinner JUC stacked with the regular love bangle, I went in about a month ago with pictures from the thread and the SA told me that it was a fake, even though you could clearly see it was in a Cartier boutique. *eyeroll*


----------



## 336

This was at Chadstone too.


----------



## Princess518

manomi said:


> Hi.. I tried it at the boutique today and I love it. I have the regular Love bracelet and wanted to get a JUC.. Last yr when I went to try the JUC, i didn't like the no diamond version.. It didn't look delicate.. I loved the one with diamonds but it was much more than I wanted to spend. Today I tried the thinner version and its like a dream come true. Paired with the regular Love, they both looked sooo pretty and delicate. I am going to go back this week and get it. Love the price too ($3050 plus tax).


I feel the same way! (I actually posted this in a different thread). I have two regular LOVE’s and a trinity cord bracelet and I wanted something dainty to add. For me, the regular JUC looks big on my wrist and this one looked perfect. When I went yesterday I loved it and I actually like that it’s very light as opposed to being heavy. As for sizing my LOVE’s are16 and I got the thin JUC in a 16. However, I kinda think I should have gotten a 15. I’m still undecided on that. Here’s a pic with just my trinity cord.


----------



## xilej

Dennnisneva said:


> Can we get more pics of this?



This is how the Juste un Clou SM looks like when it's "opened". It stays in this position - I guess you can also wear it like this if you want but I'm not sure what that'll do to the spring/wire mechanism over time.

To lock the bracelet, you'll need to slide the tail end to the other side (i.e. to the top-left corner of this photo).


----------



## Kmazz39

xilej said:


> This is how the Juste un Clou SM looks like when it's "opened". It stays in this position - I guess you can also wear it like this if you want but I'm not sure what that'll do to the spring/wire mechanism over time.
> 
> To lock the bracelet, you'll need to slide the tail end to the other side (i.e. to the top-left corner of this photo).


So you take the tail and put it up over the top of the bracelet?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Love the thin juc just purchased it today in rose gold, I thought it wouldn’t be as great as the original one, (I have it in yellow gold on my other wrist) but when I went today to try it on i was surprised as to how much I liked it!! Thinking about getting a second one to stack that’s how great it is!!


----------



## bagreedy

My husband got me the skinny JUC today, it’s so beautiful in the skinny variation. I love the skinny love too(own the love cuff though). If I knew there would’ve been a skinny love, I’d have waited for it. The originals feel too big to me. So the skinny versions are perfect for someone like me.
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 4180350


----------



## Kmazz39

bagreedy said:


> My husband got me the skinny JUC today, it’s so beautiful in the skinny variation. I love the skinny love too(own the love cuff though). If I knew there would’ve been a skinny love, I’d have waited for it. The originals feel too big to me. So the skinny versions are perfect for someone like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180348
> View attachment 4180349
> View attachment 4180350


Looks great! This thinner JUC is on my radar! I'll get one in Pink Gold to go with my regular Love bracelets. Would you mind showing how to put the bracelet on? I don't have a boutique where I live so I'll be ordering online.


----------



## Kmazz39

Princess518 said:


> I feel the same way! (I actually posted this in a different thread). I have two regular LOVE’s and a trinity cord bracelet and I wanted something dainty to add. For me, the regular JUC looks big on my wrist and this one looked perfect. When I went yesterday I loved it and I actually like that it’s very light as opposed to being heavy. As for sizing my LOVE’s are16 and I got the thin JUC in a 16. However, I kinda think I should have gotten a 15. I’m still undecided on that. Here’s a pic with just my trinity cord.


Would you mind posting a picture of the JUC with your Love bracelets?


----------



## Kmazz39

lvjunkyxo said:


> Love the thin juc just purchased it today in rose gold, I thought it wouldn’t be as great as the original one, (I have it in yellow gold on my other wrist) but when I went today to try it on i was surprised as to how much I liked it!! Thinking about getting a second one to stack that’s how great it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180037
> View attachment 4180038


Love the stack! You've reminded me I need to get my cord bracelet out and add it to my current stack (white and yellow gold Love bracelets).  Would you mind explaining/showing how you put the thin JUC on?


----------



## rakhee81

Hey everyone! I had a lovely experience at Harrods today and ended up coming home with the small JUC in YG! I already wear a small Love in YG and went in to try a second small Love stacked with it vs the original JUC vs the new small JUC. Of the two JUCs I liked both but preferred the new small one stacked with my Love, mainly because the original just looked too big to me on my wrist. I love my new arm candy, thanks for letting me share! [emoji7]


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Has anyone tried on the new JUC thin ring? I always liked the design, but the larger one felt too big for me.


----------



## manomi

I got mine!!! ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️
Love it. I love the concept of love with juc but original looked too big on me as I have a very small wrist. This looks perfect!!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

So to put it on and off is really easy! I’ll try and explain it as best as possible, it has a lock position (see first attached picture) which is when it’s locked then all you have to do to take it off is flick the line of the nail up and over the nail head and then it is unlocked! (Second picture) Then all you have to do is twist it off your wrist. I’m so surprised as to how safe it is on your wrist and easy to take on and off but I will be wearing it 24/7 as I do my other bracelets loving how versatile and different it is compared to my other wrist two completely different looks can’t wait to add more [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LexLV

Tried the thin JUC on today and decided for my aesthetic I definitely prefer the original but I can see the appeal for the thin version ... personally I think the thin looks better if there are fewer Loves / other bracelets on the stack. 1st 2 pics are the classic and then the thin JUC


----------



## Kmazz39

lvjunkyxo said:


> So to put it on and off is really easy! I’ll try and explain it as best as possible, it has a lock position (see first attached picture) which is when it’s locked then all you have to do to take it off is flick the line of the nail up and over the nail head and then it is unlocked! (Second picture) Then all you have to do is twist it off your wrist. I’m so surprised as to how safe it is on your wrist and easy to take on and off but I will be wearing it 24/7 as I do my other bracelets loving how versatile and different it is compared to my other wrist two completely different looks can’t wait to add more [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180894
> View attachment 4180895
> View attachment 4180896


Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## zoesassynuo

manomi said:


> View attachment 4180876
> View attachment 4180875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine!!! ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️
> Love it. I love the concept of love with juc but original looked too big on me as I have a very small wrist. This looks perfect!!



At first sight I thought it was the regular JUC. Looks great on you! Makes me want to try on one too.

I was not really into the thinner JUC cause it didn’t look substantial but all these photos is changing my mind. And the price point is so much more palatable


----------



## simone72

I’m going to check it out in person as my anniversary is coming up and want to pair it with my love cuff price point is perfect for me as original one is way out of reach for me but I want to see how substantial it is in person


----------



## JeanGranger

bagreedy said:


> My husband got me the skinny JUC today, it’s so beautiful in the skinny variation. I love the skinny love too(own the love cuff though). If I knew there would’ve been a skinny love, I’d have waited for it. The originals feel too big to me. So the skinny versions are perfect for someone like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180348
> View attachment 4180349
> View attachment 4180350






Congratulations. Love the look of the thin version. How the weight of the gold on this one? Does it feel solid gold?


----------



## manomi

zoesassynuo said:


> At first sight I thought it was the regular JUC. Looks great on you! Makes me want to try on one too.
> 
> I was not really into the thinner JUC cause it didn’t look substantial but all these photos is changing my mind. And the price point is so much more palatable


Thank you.  YEs its not as substantial as the original one. I wanted to get that but it just didn't look good. This one is dainty but yes some will find it unsubstantial. Try it out and see if it works for u


----------



## rakhee81

Hello lovelies, can I ask what might be a silly question but to those of you who have purchased the small JUC, do any of yours have these two markings on the inner part of the arm near the tip? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




They appear to be two distinct shapes but I can’t tell if there’s anything written/inscribed so don’t know whether they’re some sort of hallmark?


----------



## simone72

I would love to know if it’s going to be available in white gold also or just the rose and yellow gold


----------



## littlemelody

simone72 said:


> I would love to know if it’s going to be available in white gold also or just the rose and yellow gold


I asked my SA and she said they are not getting the white gold any time soon, which is such a shame. I hope she’s wrong. I would love the white gold one!! I much prefer the thin JUC to the regular one tbh.


----------



## Dennnisneva

I love the small juc


littlemelody said:


> I asked my SA and she said they are not getting the white gold any time soon, which is such a shame. I hope she’s wrong. I would love the white gold one!! I much prefer the thin JUC to the regular one tbh.


so the problem with white gold is they have to plate it and the fact that the bracelet is moldable makes it almost impossible to make it in white gold


----------



## Dennnisneva

Here are a few pics of the new thinner jucbfor size comparison


----------



## 336

I love WG but my love looks like stainless steel now, it’s about 16 years old  I love the thin one, the thick one was a bit too masculine for me. Time to pop into a boutique!


----------



## restricter

Between this thread and the very informative threads about Heathrow pricing, my boring business trip this week just got super exciting!  I have a little over an hour layover in Heathrow and the thin is 2100 gbp, which, after astronomical NY taxes is substantial savings.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## mattbevenour

Just got the Just Un Clou Thin Version in Yellow Gold - stacked with the thin LB.  Love, love, love.

Do you think they will scratch each other though?


----------



## restricter

mattbevenour said:


> Just got the Just Un Clou Thin Version in Yellow Gold - stacked with the thin LB.  Love, love, love.
> 
> Do you think they will scratch each other though?



I think they might but most bracelets will when you stack them.  They will also scratch from daily use.  Your stack is glorious.  Wear and enjoy (and know that I’m totally jealous).


----------



## angellina88

Just got the Just Un Clou both bracelet and ring to match my Love bracelet. Love it! Highly recommend to try it in person. Didn’t expect I will like it that much!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Beautiful pics everyone!! I want to see more pics of the thin JUC with the regular love or love cuff [emoji4]


----------



## Raayzel

Just got the thin JUC ring in pink gold! I’m over the moon with this purchase. Initially, I was planning to get the thicker JUC for my graduation instead (out of my budget atm) but then I saw this thread, I knew I had to get the thinner version. I’m planning to get the the thin JUC bracelet for my graduation instead 

I honestly thought it would be too thin and dainty but it’s perfect for my short fingers! The JUC has been my dream ring for a while so I was happy when I saw a more “affordable” version for me. I had to go a size down for the JUC (49) but for my love ring I had to size up (51).

Here it is next to my love ring~


----------



## Luv n bags

angellina88 said:


> Just got the Just Un Clou both bracelet and ring to match my Love bracelet. Love it! Highly recommend to try it in person. Didn’t expect I will like it that much!



I love the ring! Did they have the double ring?


----------



## lara0112

I had the regular sized bracelet and ring and let go of both of them bec I couldn't handle the size. I doubt I will re-buy the bracelet - maybe the small ring though. I like that they release thinner version of this bec at this point I am not into the LOVE line at all and would like the JUC but not in the original size
congrats everyone for their new pieces


----------



## Sic_Sic

Thank you for all the modelling pics!!! I’m hooked. 

Does anyone know if it will come in any version with diamonds? 

TIA


----------



## Dennnisneva

simone72 said:


> I would love to know if it’s going to be available in white gold also or just the rose and yellow gold


My sales associate told me it's going to be very hard to make this in white gold bc all of the Cartier white gold jewelry has some sort of plating on it.  The problem with that being this bracelet can be bent and molded to take on and off and the plating could flake off after time.  So basically it's going to be a while until they figure that out


----------



## simone72

Dennnisneva said:


> My sales associate told me it's going to be very hard to make this in white gold bc all of the Cartier white gold jewelry has some sort of plating on it.  The problem with that being this bracelet can be bent and molded to take on and off and the plating could flake off after time.  So basically it's going to be a while until they figure that out


Thanks so much for the info makes sense why it was only released in the other two


----------



## restricter

I did a mad dash through a Heathrow on my way to my connecting flight.  The Cartier SAs must have thought I was insane!  No modeling pic just yet.  I’m all messed up by the time change and massive temperature difference between Scotland and NY but here’s my new bracelet!  Ugh, why am I even awake right now?!


----------



## mattbevenour

Beautiful. Congrats!!!


----------



## HoneyTuba

went to try Juste Un Clou SM yesterday, it looked phenomenal
JUC SM pink gold size 17
Diamants Legers yellow gold


----------



## Peonyandi

First time posting in the jewelry forum! Both thin love and thin JUC are new, initially bought the thin JUC and loved it because I’ve always wanted one but the regular one felt too bulky for daily wear (I have thin wrists). Two days later I went in to Cartier again and got the rose gold thin Love! They look beautiful together, elegant and understated.


----------



## rakhee81

Peonyandi said:


> View attachment 4184088
> 
> 
> First time posting in the jewelry forum! Both thin love and thin JUC are new, initially bought the thin JUC and loved it because I’ve always wanted one but the regular one felt too bulky for daily wear (I have thin wrists). Two days later I went in to Cartier again and got the rose gold thin Love! They look beautiful together, elegant and understated.



Congrats! They look beautiful! Although I’m probably biased as I wear the same combination but in YG!


----------



## Cogmarks

Raayzel said:


> Just got the thin JUC ring in pink gold! I’m over the moon with this purchase. Initially, I was planning to get the thicker JUC for my graduation instead (out of my budget atm) but then I saw this thread, I knew I had to get the thinner version. I’m planning to get the the thin JUC bracelet for my graduation instead
> 
> I honestly thought it would be too thin and dainty but it’s perfect for my short fingers! The JUC has been my dream ring for a while so I was happy when I saw a more “affordable” version for me. I had to go a size down for the JUC (49) but for my love ring I had to size up (51).
> 
> Here it is next to my love ring~
> 
> View attachment 4182732



I have the short finger/forearm dilemma, and the thinner JUC ring and bracelet would be perfect for me. I look like I’m trying to be Mr. T with the regular versions on.


----------



## MissK_Marie

Does anyone know if they will be releasing the thin version with diamonds?


----------



## Tiare

Trying to decide if I like it or not. I was pretty much decided on getting a YG JUC to go with my WG diamond Love, but, now I'm wondering if this would be a better option. I have such tiny wrists! It's pretty and delicate, but, I wonder if it loses some of what makes it a JUC in the process... not to mention, will it look like a knock-off? Hmmm....


----------



## WildFeather

Peonyandi said:


> View attachment 4184088
> 
> 
> First time posting in the jewelry forum! Both thin love and thin JUC are new, initially bought the thin JUC and loved it because I’ve always wanted one but the regular one felt too bulky for daily wear (I have thin wrists). Two days later I went in to Cartier again and got the rose gold thin Love! They look beautiful together, elegant and understated.



Beautiful. Is your JUC yellow or rose?  What size are both bracelets?


----------



## cheetah405

Peonyandi said:


> View attachment 4184088
> 
> 
> First time posting in the jewelry forum! Both thin love and thin JUC are new, initially bought the thin JUC and loved it because I’ve always wanted one but the regular one felt too bulky for daily wear (I have thin wrists). Two days later I went in to Cartier again and got the rose gold thin Love! They look beautiful together, elegant and understated.



Love you combo![emoji173]️ I prefer the thinner versions for the same reason as you though I have not committed to buy yet. My jewelry is white gold so the only option for me is the Love Bracelet since the JUC is offered in yg & rg at this time


----------



## KonjoBolsa

angellina88 said:


> Just got the Just Un Clou both bracelet and ring to match my Love bracelet. Love it! Highly recommend to try it in person. Didn’t expect I will like it that much!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

restricter said:


> I did a mad dash through a Heathrow on my way to my connecting flight.  The Cartier SAs must have thought I was insane!  No modeling pic just yet.  I’m all messed up by the time change and massive temperature difference between Scotland and NY but here’s my new bracelet!  Ugh, why am I even awake right now?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183951


Congrats dear, its beautiful!
If you don't mid sharing the price you paid for it, I'd really appreciate it =)
I'm headed to the UK soon so I'm contemplating waiting to get it there or here in the states. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## simone72

Tiare said:


> Trying to decide if I like it or not. I was pretty much decided on getting a YG JUC to go with my WG diamond Love, but, now I'm wondering if this would be a better option. I have such tiny wrists! It's pretty and delicate, but, I wonder if it loses some of what makes it a JUC in the process... not to mention, will it look like a knock-off? Hmmm....


There are already so many k o’clock offs in all sizes thick thin so I wouldn’t worry about that


----------



## restricter

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats dear, its beautiful!
> If you don't mid sharing the price you paid for it, I'd really appreciate it =)
> I'm headed to the UK soon so I'm contemplating waiting to get it there or here in the states.
> Thanks in advance!



Get it duty free!  It was 2183 GBP which is about $2800 US.  If you know your size, call them and they will hold it for you.  You can get the number by Googling.


----------



## Princess518

Kmazz39 said:


> Would you mind posting a picture of the JUC with your Love bracelets?


I exchanged my thin JUC today for the smaller size. Here it is with the ring I got today and one of my bracelets. The other is with Cartier having the screws repaired.


----------



## Princess518

cheetah405 said:


> Love you combo![emoji173]️ I prefer the thinner versions for the same reason as you though I have not committed to buy yet. My jewelry is white gold so the only option for me is the Love Bracelet since the JUC is offered in yg & rg at this time


SA today told me they’ll eventually release a WG version possibly in 6 months. She also said eventually there should be a diamond version.


----------



## cheetah405

Princess518 said:


> SA today told me they’ll eventually release a WG version possibly in 6 months. She also said eventually there should be a diamond version.



Thank you for letting me know!! Both are appealing! I'm liking the look of the thin version for my frame


----------



## nycmamaofone

I feel like the thin JUC looks better with the regular love. Does anyone else think this?!


----------



## xilej

This looks like the WG Juste un Clou SM. Unless my eyes are mistaken.


----------



## Kmazz39

Princess518 said:


> I exchanged my thin JUC today for the smaller size. Here it is with the ring I got today and one of my bracelets. The other is with Cartier having the screws repaired.


Yes!! I love this! Thank you so much for posting this picture, I will be adding the pink gold thin JUC to go with my yellow and gold regular size Love bracelets. I need to wear my cord bracelet too!!


----------



## Princess518

nycmamaofone said:


> I feel like the thin JUC looks better with the regular love. Does anyone else think this?!


I totally agree. It just looks much more dainty. I have small wrists and the regular JUC just looks bulky on me.


----------



## wenlet

The regular JUC has always been too bulky for me as I have delicate wrists but I’m tempted by this one. Do people wear their JUC 24/7? The thin one in particular looks difficult to get on and off


----------



## Princess518

wenlet said:


> The regular JUC has always been too bulky for me as I have delicate wrists but I’m tempted by this one. Do people wear their JUC 24/7? The thin one in particular looks difficult to get on and off


It’s definitely not easy to get it on and off, but I plan on wearing mine 24/7.


----------



## zoesassynuo

I bought the pink gold thin JUC!

My SA told me it has arrive today, so I went down to have a look. I like it more than I expected. Better than the original JUc and the price point is really good. So I got it.

I haven’t decided whether to wear it with my regular love or with my diamond bracelet and leave my love alone 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But either way be good for me.

It takes a bit getting use to to put on and off but I think once u are used to it, it is actually quite easy.

Also, my SA mentioned apparently it is made fully of gold but I am not sure if she is fully informed yet. She did tell me the thin JUC weighs approx 9.6g?

I was worried if it wasn’t  substantial but it is actually quite okay. It stills feel strong (not sure if that is the right word to describe it)

I did ask my SA what if I accidentally bang it really hard and it goes out of shape, she couldn’t answer me (and I see it may happen with my clumsiness) but she did say to bring it back and see what we could do then.

All in all I really do enjoy this piece.


----------



## Luv n bags

I am loving the thinner JUC ring.  Going this weekend to take a look at them.


----------



## sammytheMUA

zoesassynuo said:


> View attachment 4185202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the pink gold thin JUC!
> 
> My SA told me it has arrive today, so I went down to have a look. I like it more than I expected. Better than the original JUc and the price point is really good. So I got it.
> 
> I haven’t decided whether to wear it with my regular love or with my diamond bracelet and leave my love alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185203
> 
> 
> But either way be good for me.
> 
> It takes a bit getting use to to put on and off but I think once u are used to it, it is actually quite easy.
> 
> Also, my SA mentioned apparently it is made fully of gold but I am not sure if she is fully informed yet. She did tell me the thin JUC weighs approx 9.6g?
> 
> I was worried if it wasn’t  substantial but it is actually quite okay. It stills feel strong (not sure if that is the right word to describe it)
> 
> I did ask my SA what if I accidentally bang it really hard and it goes out of shape, she couldn’t answer me (and I see it may happen with my clumsiness) but she did say to bring it back and see what we could do then.
> 
> All in all I really do enjoy this piece.



Do you mind taking a pictures of all the braclets stacked? I have a love cuff and tennis bracelet and plan on wearing the thin JUC stacked. Thank you!


----------



## zoesassynuo

Here you go. Hope it helps



sammytheMUA said:


> Do you mind taking a pictures of all the braclets stacked? I have a love cuff and tennis bracelet and plan on wearing the thin JUC stacked. Thank you!


----------



## sammytheMUA

zoesassynuo said:


> View attachment 4185310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. Hope it helps



I absolutely love it! Thank you so much! What is the total weight of your tennis bracelet? Mine is 2 carats and I am thinking of trading it in for 3.5 - 4 carats total but I don't know it the jump in weight will look different.


----------



## Dennnisneva

xilej said:


> This looks like the WG Juste un Clou SM. Unless my eyes are mistaken.
> 
> View attachment 4184872


Love that combo just bought a thin yellow gold to match my large juc and my pave juc


----------



## AmorNChanel

I was skeptical about the thin juste and wasn’t sure if I would like it. I liked the idea of a thinner juste but that spring opening/closing is what I was concerned with.  According to the SA, the spring inside is gold too. Did anyone else hear that?  

Since the ends of the juste do not need to meet up in the middle like the Tiffany T, I think this open/close mechanism will be okay. I don’t know if the juste will twist out of shape if one takes it off and on on a regular basis. It’s lightweight enough that 24/7 wear should be comfortable. 

I am surprised how much I like it. Seriously contemplating this in pink. Here’s a close up of both colors with my regular love. It’s not too small when paired with regular love, in my opinion. 

Love reading what others think of the new think juste.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Dennnisneva said:


> Love that combo just bought a thin yellow gold to match my large juc and my pave juc



Can you post a pic comparing your juc collection with the new thin juc?  Would love to see.


----------



## sammytheMUA

AmorNChanel said:


> I was skeptical about the thin juste and wasn’t sure if I would like it. I liked the idea of a thinner juste but that spring opening/closing is what I was concerned with.  According to the SA, the spring inside is gold too. Did anyone else hear that?
> 
> Since the ends of the juste do not need to meet up in the middle like the Tiffany T, I think this open/close mechanism will be okay. I don’t know if the juste will twist out of shape if one takes it off and on on a regular basis. It’s lightweight enough that 24/7 wear should be comfortable.
> 
> I am surprised how much I like it. Seriously contemplating this in pink. Here’s a close up of both colors with my regular love. It’s not too small when paired with regular love, in my opinion.
> 
> Love reading what others think of the new think juste.
> View attachment 4185673



I agree, it looks amazing paired with the LOVE but IMO, it's substantial enough to wear on it's own. I love the look of the thin Juste, I think its the perfect size. I cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## Kmazz39

AmorNChanel said:


> I was skeptical about the thin juste and wasn’t sure if I would like it. I liked the idea of a thinner juste but that spring opening/closing is what I was concerned with.  According to the SA, the spring inside is gold too. Did anyone else hear that?
> 
> Since the ends of the juste do not need to meet up in the middle like the Tiffany T, I think this open/close mechanism will be okay. I don’t know if the juste will twist out of shape if one takes it off and on on a regular basis. It’s lightweight enough that 24/7 wear should be comfortable.
> 
> I am surprised how much I like it. Seriously contemplating this in pink. Here’s a close up of both colors with my regular love. It’s not too small when paired with regular love, in my opinion.
> 
> Love reading what others think of the new think juste.
> View attachment 4185673


I think it looks great!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

AmorNChanel said:


> I was skeptical about the thin juste and wasn’t sure if I would like it. I liked the idea of a thinner juste but that spring opening/closing is what I was concerned with.  According to the SA, the spring inside is gold too. Did anyone else hear that?
> 
> Since the ends of the juste do not need to meet up in the middle like the Tiffany T, I think this open/close mechanism will be okay. I don’t know if the juste will twist out of shape if one takes it off and on on a regular basis. It’s lightweight enough that 24/7 wear should be comfortable.
> 
> I am surprised how much I like it. Seriously contemplating this in pink. Here’s a close up of both colors with my regular love. It’s not too small when paired with regular love, in my opinion.
> 
> Love reading what others think of the new think juste.
> View attachment 4185673



OMG it looks amazing with the regular Love!! I can stare at this pic all day. I cannot wait to try it on.


----------



## zoesassynuo

sammytheMUA said:


> I absolutely love it! Thank you so much! What is the total weight of your tennis bracelet? Mine is 2 carats and I am thinking of trading it in for 3.5 - 4 carats total but I don't know it the jump in weight will look different.



Sorry I am not sure, it was a gift many years back and I never ask about the specs. But I am sure which ever size it is it will still look good


----------



## zoesassynuo

AmorNChanel said:


> I was skeptical about the thin juste and wasn’t sure if I would like it. I liked the idea of a thinner juste but that spring opening/closing is what I was concerned with.  According to the SA, the spring inside is gold too. Did anyone else hear that?
> 
> Since the ends of the juste do not need to meet up in the middle like the Tiffany T, I think this open/close mechanism will be okay. I don’t know if the juste will twist out of shape if one takes it off and on on a regular basis. It’s lightweight enough that 24/7 wear should be comfortable.
> 
> I am surprised how much I like it. Seriously contemplating this in pink. Here’s a close up of both colors with my regular love. It’s not too small when paired with regular love, in my opinion.
> 
> Love reading what others think of the new think juste.
> View attachment 4185673



I got it in the pink gold and I think it adds to the daintiness! Love it. 

I really think it is just nice for the regular love too! Hope u decide to get it!


----------



## AmorNChanel

sammytheMUA said:


> I agree, it looks amazing paired with the LOVE but IMO, it's substantial enough to wear on it's own. I love the look of the thin Juste, I think its the perfect size. I cant wait to see it in person!


I can’t wait to get your thoughts after you see in person. I hope you see it soon!



Kmazz39 said:


> I think it looks great!!


Thanks! I am going to put this on my wishlist for this year. 



nycmamaofone said:


> OMG it looks amazing with the regular Love!! I can stare at this pic all day. I cannot wait to try it on.


Please let us know what you think after you try it on. I am excited about this thin juc.


----------



## AmorNChanel

zoesassynuo said:


> I got it in the pink gold and I think it adds to the daintiness! Love it.
> 
> I really think it is just nice for the regular love too! Hope u decide to get it!



Congrats on your new juc! I really like it in pink gold too. 

Do you plan to take it on and off or wear 24/7?


----------



## restricter

Here’s the comparison with the medium width Tiffany T wire bracelet that nobody asked for.  

The Clou has less ‘give’ than the T but goes on and comes off in a similar way.  It’s only more complicated because it’s a crossover bracelet.  I have a rose gold Hermes nausicaaa crossover that goes onto my wrist the same way.  It hasn’t lost its shape or gotten loose.

Daintiness is relative.  I’m petite enough that the scale of the 15cm is perfect.

Taking a picture of your own wrist is a challenge!  Sheesh!


----------



## zoesassynuo

AmorNChanel said:


> Congrats on your new juc! I really like it in pink gold too.
> 
> Do you plan to take it on and off or wear 24/7?



I don’t know yet actually. I may take it off at night.  But who knows down the road I might just wear 24-7


----------



## WildFeather

restricter said:


> Here’s the comparison with the medium width Tiffany T wire bracelet that nobody asked for.
> 
> The Clou has less ‘give’ than the T but goes on and comes off in a similar way.  It’s only more complicated because it’s a crossover bracelet.  I have a rose gold Hermes nausicaaa crossover that goes onto my wrist the same way.  It hasn’t lost its shape or gotten loose.
> 
> Daintiness is relative.  I’m petite enough that the scale of the 15cm is perfect.
> 
> Taking a picture of your own wrist is a challenge!  Sheesh!
> 
> View attachment 4186258



Lovely. What is the price difference between these two bracelets?


----------



## restricter

WildFeather said:


> Lovely. What is the price difference between these two bracelets?



A lot.  Cartier is $1000 US more but you are getting more gold. It’s heavier than the Tiffany.  You can find prices on both the Tiffany and Cartier websites.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Tried on the new JUC today and fell in love!


----------



## nycmamaofone

sammytheMUA said:


> Tried on the new JUC today and fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186621
> View attachment 4186622
> View attachment 4186623



Looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## restricter

sammytheMUA said:


> Tried on the new JUC today and fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186621
> View attachment 4186622
> View attachment 4186623



It looks wonderful on you!


----------



## AmorNChanel

restricter said:


> Here’s the comparison with the medium width Tiffany T wire bracelet that nobody asked for.
> 
> The Clou has less ‘give’ than the T but goes on and comes off in a similar way.  It’s only more complicated because it’s a crossover bracelet.  I have a rose gold Hermes nausicaaa crossover that goes onto my wrist the same way.  It hasn’t lost its shape or gotten loose.
> 
> Daintiness is relative.  I’m petite enough that the scale of the 15cm is perfect.
> 
> Taking a picture of your own wrist is a challenge!  Sheesh!
> 
> View attachment 4186258



Thanks for the comparison. Makes sense that the T has more give. That’s the difference I noticed too. Good to know the H crossover has not lost its shape or gotten loose. Makes me feel better about the new juc being sturdy. 

Your bracelets are gorgeous together [emoji173]️


----------



## AmorNChanel

zoesassynuo said:


> I don’t know yet actually. I may take it off at night.  But who knows down the road I might just wear 24-7



Either way, it is a gorgeous piece to add to your collection.   Enjoy it!


----------



## AmorNChanel

sammytheMUA said:


> Tried on the new JUC today and fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186621
> View attachment 4186622
> View attachment 4186623



It’s beyond!  Looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## restricter

AmorNChanel said:


> Thanks for the comparison. Makes sense that the T has more give. That’s the difference I noticed too. Good to know the H crossover has not lost its shape or gotten loose. Makes me feel better about the new juc being sturdy.
> 
> Your bracelets are gorgeous together [emoji173]️



Thanks! I’ve been wearing them all day and the Clou is comfy.  It’s more oval shaped than the T but they stack nicely.  I’m really glad this thread was so active.  Thanks to all for making my big upcoming birthday a shiny one.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Happy early birthday to you!! [emoji512]What a wonderful way to celebrate your big birthday!

Glad you find it comfortable to wear too. I am so wanting this now. Lol


----------



## cece1

sammytheMUA said:


> Tried on the new JUC today and fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186621
> View attachment 4186622
> View attachment 4186623



Absolutely stunning


----------



## Louish

I have the small Love in RG & I currently stack it with a DBTY. Been thinking about adding another dainty bracelet to my stack, possibly a VCA sweet or thin juc. The photos in the thread are certainly beautiful!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Louish said:


> I have the small Love in RG & I currently stack it with a DBTY. Been thinking about adding another dainty bracelet to my stack, possibly a VCA sweet or thin juc. The photos in the thread are certainly beautiful!



I tried on the VCA Sweet Alhambra in rose gold over the weekend and fell in love. I have never cared for rose gold on my skin tone (I think my complexion is too deep), but VCA's rose gold is beautiful! 

The JUC is quite lovely and I think it would pair well with your love and dbty bracelet.


----------



## Louish

sammytheMUA said:


> I tried on the VCA Sweet Alhambra in rose gold over the weekend and fell in love. I have never cared for rose gold on my skin tone (I think my complexion is too deep), but VCA's rose gold is beautiful!
> 
> The JUC is quite lovely and I think it would pair well with your love and dbty bracelet.



I keep changing my mind. I tried on a RG chain bracelet I already had with my current stack & I didn't really like it. The proportions seemed odd & since I wear my chain bracelets tight (to avoid spinning, pulling & it scratching my Love) it all looked a bit awkward having two stationary bracelets & one free moving bangle. Makes me wonder if I'd feel the same way if I added a Sweet (i like the RG carnelian clover). I hope I'm making sense! 

I've never liked the JUC - the Love stole the show for me. But I like this thinner version. Just like the Love it looks like a solid gold bangle but with a twist.


----------



## deerincashmere

I tried on the small JUC after seeing all the pics here and it’s so cute. I think I either want a small one to stack with my small love, or a regular one to wear alone. Either option would go on my right wrist, I wear a 28mm as Ballon Bleu on my left one (and would stack the small love with it if I went with the regular JUC). Any thoughts?


----------



## mmgoodies

Does anyone know how much is the thin JUC selling for in duty free Incheon airport in Korea? I will be transit there in a month, would like to get a thin JUC in size 15


----------



## tannim44

deerincashmere said:


> I tried on the small JUC after seeing all the pics here and it’s so cute. I think I either want a small one to stack with my small love, or a regular one to wear alone. Either option would go on my right wrist, I wear a 28mm as Ballon Bleu on my left one (and would stack the small love with it if I went with the regular JUC). Any thoughts?
> 
> That stack looks great!


----------



## Louish

deerincashmere said:


> I tried on the small JUC after seeing all the pics here and it’s so cute. I think I either want a small one to stack with my small love, or a regular one to wear alone. Either option would go on my right wrist, I wear a 28mm as Ballon Bleu on my left one (and would stack the small love with it if I went with the regular JUC). Any thoughts?



Great comparison shot thank you. I don't actually like the regular JUC & find it bulky. I think the small JUC stacked with the small Love is really cute. What's your style usually? I prefer dainty jewellery


----------



## rakhee81

deerincashmere said:


> I tried on the small JUC after seeing all the pics here and it’s so cute. I think I either want a small one to stack with my small love, or a regular one to wear alone. Either option would go on my right wrist, I wear a 28mm as Ballon Bleu on my left one (and would stack the small love with it if I went with the regular JUC). Any thoughts?



I have the small Love in YG and just bought the small JUC in YG too. I also tried on the regular JUC but really just preferred the daintiness of the small one, especially stacked with my small Love! The regular JUC was just too heavy for me and too much of a statement on its own. I may be biased though as I love my new stack!


----------



## Louish

rakhee81 said:


> I have the small Love in YG and just bought the small JUC in YG too. I also tried on the regular JUC but really just preferred the daintiness of the small one, especially stacked with my small Love! The regular JUC was just too heavy for me and too much of a statement on its own. I may be biased though as I love my new stack!



I love your stack


----------



## Bee-licious

angellina88 said:


> Just got the Just Un Clou both bracelet and ring to match my Love bracelet. Love it! Highly recommend to try it in person. Didn’t expect I will like it that much!


Loving the ring!


----------



## Bee-licious

deerincashmere said:


> I tried on the small JUC after seeing all the pics here and it’s so cute. I think I either want a small one to stack with my small love, or a regular one to wear alone. Either option would go on my right wrist, I wear a 28mm as Ballon Bleu on my left one (and would stack the small love with it if I went with the regular JUC). Any thoughts?


I like the two smalls together versus one regular alone


----------



## Bee-licious

mmgoodies said:


> Does anyone know how much is the thin JUC selling for in duty free Incheon airport in Korea? I will be transit there in a month, would like to get a thin JUC in size 15


Is there duty free for Cartier at Incheon?!


----------



## deerincashmere

Louish said:


> Great comparison shot thank you. I don't actually like the regular JUC & find it bulky. I think the small JUC stacked with the small Love is really cute. What's your style usually? I prefer dainty jewellery



My jewelry style is pretty dainty but I stack a few rings and so I think that’s why I’m drawn towards a more statement piece? I dress very plainly and so I think I have a bit of room for a statement piece. But I do love the small stack!


----------



## WildFeather

deerincashmere said:


> I tried on the small JUC after seeing all the pics here and it’s so cute. I think I either want a small one to stack with my small love, or a regular one to wear alone. Either option would go on my right wrist, I wear a 28mm as Ballon Bleu on my left one (and would stack the small love with it if I went with the regular JUC). Any thoughts?



I love both on you!  I think you can go either way.  Hmmm  I do love the classic JUC on you. I think it’s a beautiful statement on its own and super classy that way. You really can’t lose. Are you leaning towards one more than the other?


----------



## GoldFish8

deerincashmere said:


> My jewelry style is pretty dainty but I stack a few rings and so I think that’s why I’m drawn towards a more statement piece? I dress very plainly and so I think I have a bit of room for a statement piece. But I do love the small stack!


You sound like you are leaning towards the regular one. Go with your gut. They both look lovely. I personally Think if you are thinking about wearing it alone the regular size Juc is perfect. It is such a gorgeous piece. I personally Love wearing my JUC alone separate from my love bracelets. Sometimes i wear Then together when we are going out and I have to wear a watch on my left arm. The regular size JUc also looks nice with the thin love if you ever felt like stacking them.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I finally tried it on!! Here are some pics:




The thicker one (regular size) was wayyy too chunky on me:




Here’s the thin ring. Not a fan on me (too underwhelming, not enough of an impact):




And here I am trying on thin bracelet with the double wrapped ring with diamonds:


----------



## GoldFish8

nycmamaofone said:


> I finally tried it on!! Here are some pics:
> 
> View attachment 4192783
> 
> 
> The thicker one (regular size) was wayyy too chunky on me:
> 
> View attachment 4192784
> 
> 
> Here’s the thin ring. Not a fan on me (too underwhelming, not enough of an impact):
> 
> View attachment 4192785
> 
> 
> And here I am trying on thin bracelet with the double wrapped ring with diamonds:
> 
> View attachment 4192786


Love the look of the double wrap ring with the thin JUC!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

nycmamaofone said:


> I finally tried it on!! Here are some pics:
> 
> View attachment 4192783
> 
> 
> The thicker one (regular size) was wayyy too chunky on me:
> 
> View attachment 4192784
> 
> 
> Here’s the thin ring. Not a fan on me (too underwhelming, not enough of an impact):
> 
> View attachment 4192785
> 
> 
> And here I am trying on thin bracelet with the double wrapped ring with diamonds:
> 
> View attachment 4192786



I agree with you.  The regular looks big on you.  I love the thin double wrap ring.  I was tempted to try it on - but, I know I would end up buying it[emoji23].


----------



## AmorNChanel

nycmamaofone said:


> I finally tried it on!! Here are some pics:
> 
> View attachment 4192783
> 
> 
> The thicker one (regular size) was wayyy too chunky on me:
> 
> View attachment 4192784
> 
> 
> Here’s the thin ring. Not a fan on me (too underwhelming, not enough of an impact):
> 
> View attachment 4192785
> 
> 
> And here I am trying on thin bracelet with the double wrapped ring with diamonds:
> 
> View attachment 4192786



Great eye candy!  The thin juc is calling my name. It’s all amazing on you.

Did you size down for the thin juc compared to your love?


----------



## nycmamaofone

AmorNChanel said:


> Great eye candy!  The thin juc is calling my name. It’s all amazing on you.
> 
> Did you size down for the thin juc compared to your love?



I don’t remember 100% but I think it was a size down   (so 17 for Love cuff and 16 for JUC).


----------



## zoesassynuo

Does anyone know if the thinner JUC is 100% all gold + an alloy or is it hollow in the middle? 

Maybe SA say it is 100% 750 k gold as all their jewellery but I am not certain as someone mentioned it is hollow inside? Also when I bought it , the JUC has just arrive so my SA is lacking in info. Just want to make sure . 

Thanks in advance


----------



## KensingtonUK

I finally got to see the thin JUC in person and try it on today.  I was so surprised how little the sales people knew about the bracelet in Chicago.   Quite disappointing. They didn’t even know how to own it and were stretching it the way or stretches the Tiffany wire vs pulling the end over the head to creat a Michu bigger opening. They were pulling it the opposite way to put more strain on the bracelet and also create a much smaller opening!!!!

The SA also said the bracelet was hollow so I am curious to know if this is indeed true.   

What are your thoughts on the bracelet for me? I am a bit bigger boned so wondering if it’s too delicate and too much with my other 3 bracelets.  I love the big JUC but feel like it’s too bulky along with being so $$$$$.   The first two pictures are the thin JUC in rose gold (i would buy yellow) and the last two are the reg JUC.  I love the thin but wonder if it’s too much with my other three bracelets


----------



## Louish

I actually think the thinner JUC works perfectly with your stack! It's much more proportional with your Tiffany bracelet & the thin diamond bangle.


----------



## milodrinker

Found out about this bracelet yesterday and knew I HAD to get it. And here we are today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 

Here’s a pic of it stacked with my RG love. I love love love the slim JUC. I tried the original JUC a couple years ago but it was too bulky so this one is PERFECT. 

I sized down for my JUC - I’m a 16 for the love but took a 15 for the JUC.


----------



## kate2828

KensingtonUK said:


> I finally got to see the thin JUC in person and try it on today.  I was so surprised how little the sales people knew about the bracelet in Chicago.   Quite disappointing. They didn’t even know how to own it and were stretching it the way or stretches the Tiffany wire vs pulling the end over the head to creat a Michu bigger opening. They were pulling it the opposite way to put more strain on the bracelet and also create a much smaller opening!!!!
> 
> The SA also said the bracelet was hollow so I am curious to know if this is indeed true.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the bracelet for me? I am a bit bigger boned so wondering if it’s too delicate and too much with my other 3 bracelets.  I love the big JUC but feel like it’s too bulky along with being so $$$$$.   The first two pictures are the thin JUC in rose gold (i would buy yellow) and the last two are the reg JUC.  I love the thin but wonder if it’s too much with my other three bracelets
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194159
> View attachment 4194160
> View attachment 4194161
> View attachment 4194162



Both are pretty but I think the larger one brings balance to your stack.


----------



## deerincashmere

@milodrinker that looks *so* pretty on you!!


----------



## MDNYC

Joining the thin JUC club.  Stacking it with my white gold thin love. I'm so in love with it. So perfect for my very thin risk.


----------



## cloverleigh

If anyone has further feedback on the overall comfort of daily wear with love and experience with taking the thin juste un clou on & off, please do share.

I’m thinking about adding a thin juste to wear with my thin love on the right wrist but I’m not sure if there will be constant clanging with the two bracelets.  I’m not a big stacking person so  I wear my loves on different wrists.  

Initially, I was going to pair the thin love with a simple silk cord trinity but the photos of the new thin juste posted lately have looked so gorgeous and ooze of everyday elegance.  I am hoping that the combo is comfy, won’t bang up against other bracelet too much and not super complex to remove the juste when needed.


----------



## rakhee81

cloverleigh said:


> If anyone has feedback on the overall comfort of daily wear and experience with taking the thin juste un clou on & off, please do share.
> 
> I’m thinking about adding a thin juste to wear with my thin love on the right wrist but I’m not sure if there will be constant clanging with the two bracelets.  I’m not a big stacking person so  I wear my loves on different wrists.
> 
> Initially, I was going to pair the thin love with a simple silk cord trinity but the photos of the new thin juste posted lately have looked so gorgeous and ooze of everyday elegance.  I am hoping that the combo is comfy and not super complex to remove the juste when needed.



Hi there, I have the thin love and the thin JUC in YG and wear them both on my left wrist. As far as the clanging goes, to me it’s not really noticeable as the JUC isn’t nearly as weighty as the Love. I have been wearing mine almost 24/7 for 2 weeks so can say IMO it’s very comfortable; I don’t notice it at all even when sleeping! I have to take mine off 3-4 times in the week for work so I take it off when I get there and put it on again when I finish work for the day-it’s really easy to take on and off by yourself. HTHs!


----------



## cloverleigh

rakhee81 said:


> Hi there, I have the thin love and the thin JUC in YG and wear them both on my left wrist. As far as the clanging goes, to me it’s not really noticeable as the JUC isn’t nearly as weighty as the Love. I have been wearing mine almost 24/7 for 2 weeks so can say IMO it’s very comfortable; I don’t notice it at all even when sleeping! I have to take mine off 3-4 times in the week for work so I take it off when I get there and put it on again when I finish work for the day-it’s really easy to take on and off by yourself. HTHs!



This is super helpful and reassuring!  Thanks so much!

I was worried about noticeable clanging driving me nuts throughout the day.  I remember seeing that wearing the bracelets a certain way helps to reduce hitting against each other.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I don’t own the new one but I tried it on. From first impressions it seems so lightweight as to not clang so much against a normal-sized love.


----------



## zoesassynuo

I have the slim jUC and been wearing it with a tennis bracelet. So not much clanking going around.it is really lightweight compare to my regular love - much more easier to wear. 

But one thing I notice, my JUC seems to come unlock without me noticing sometimes. But it is still fine as it is still wrap around my arm.  Just that I have to be more careful. I think when it get sticks on a piece of cloth and I pull it a bit, it gets undone . Something to be more caution about


----------



## GoldFish8

zoesassynuo said:


> I have the slim jUC and been wearing it with a tennis bracelet. So not much clanking going around.it is really lightweight compare to my regular love - much more easier to wear.
> 
> But one thing I notice, my JUC seems to come unlock without me noticing sometimes. But it is still fine as it is still wrap around my arm.  Just that I have to be more careful. I think when it get sticks on a piece of cloth and I pull it a bit, it gets undone . Something to be more caution about


That’s a little scary! I wonder If anyone else has noticed this happening?


----------



## EpiFanatic

I am looking forward to trying the skinny.  I have a 5 inch wrist to as stunning as the regular JUC is, it looked too conspicuous on me. It constantly felt like  a BIG statement piece that I could not wear everyday. I hope that a skinnier version would be more forgiving and subtle. I really love the style and feel of the JUC.  It’s just the scale and weight of it that doesn’t work for my wrist and arm for daily wear.


----------



## nycmamaofone

EpiFanatic said:


> I am looking forward to trying the skinny.  I have a 5 inch wrist to as stunning as the regular JUC is, it looked too conspicuous on me. It constantly felt like  a BIG statement piece that I could not wear everyday. I hope that a skinnier version would be more forgiving and subtle. I really love the style and feel of the JUC.  It’s just the scale and weight of it that doesn’t work for my wrist and arm for daily wear.



Based on what you said I think it will be perfect for you. It’s very lightweight and dainty. Perfect for everyday.


----------



## deerincashmere

Went and got some more comparison pics yesterday! I prefer the two bracelets with no rings, but I usually wear at least two rings on that hand! I’m totally stumped and just need to think about it some more. Hopefully these pics can help someone else too!


----------



## rakhee81

deerincashmere said:


> Went and got some more comparison pics yesterday! I prefer the two bracelets with no rings, but I usually wear at least two rings on that hand! I’m totally stumped and just need to think about it some more. Hopefully these pics can help someone else too!



It looks so nice! That’s how I’ve been wearing mine too-small love and small JUC together in YG with no rings [emoji7]


----------



## sammytheMUA

Now I want a small love too to wear with the thin JUC! Do you all think it would be too much to stack the Thin JUC + Love Cuff + Thin love with diamond bangles?


----------



## bagreedy

sammytheMUA said:


> Now I want a small love too to wear with the thin JUC! Do you all think it would be too much to stack the Thin JUC + Love Cuff + Thin love with diamond bangles?



Lol me too! I’m loving this combination for now.

I didn’t like the skinny JUC with the love cuff as much.


----------



## Louish

Has anyone with a size 15 Love tried on the size 15 JUC? How do they stack?


----------



## rakhee81

Louish said:


> Has anyone with a size 15 Love tried on the size 15 JUC? How do they stack?



Hi, I haven’t tried 15 + 15 but my small Love is a 17 and when I first went to try on the small JUC the SA gave me a 17 to try and it was far too big stacked with the Love-it kept rolling over he Love. I purchased the 16 JUC to stack with my 17 Love and they fit perfectly together [emoji4]


----------



## Louish

rakhee81 said:


> Hi, I haven’t tried 15 + 15 but my small Love is a 17 and when I first went to try on the small JUC the SA gave me a 17 to try and it was far too big stacked with the Love-it kept rolling over he Love. I purchased the 16 JUC to stack with my 17 Love and they fit perfectly together [emoji4]



That's what I'm worried about! I called Cartier who said the size 15 JUC would stack perfectly, but everyone on TPF has said you need to size down


----------



## rakhee81

Louish said:


> That's what I'm worried about! I called Cartier who said the size 15 JUC would stack perfectly, but everyone on TPF has said you need to size down



I think it’s still worth trying out if you really like it. It may fit differently on your wrist depending on how high up your arm you Love sits. My love doesn’t move up my forearm very much so the smaller size in the JUC worked better but I imagine if it did slide up my arm more the the same size of JUC may have worked? Hope you find something that works for you [emoji4]


----------



## torochip

Louish said:


> Has anyone with a size 15 Love tried on the size 15 JUC? How do they stack?



I wear a 15 love and tried the 15 JUC. 15 JUC is bigger than 15 love. It went over the love.


----------



## deerincashmere

Louish said:


> That's what I'm worried about! I called Cartier who said the size 15 JUC would stack perfectly, but everyone on TPF has said you need to size down



I’m a 17 in the small love and a 16 in both JUC. For the small one, I could’ve done a 17 too (my SA said that was a better option if I wanted to take it on and off regularly) but I just think they fit together better with the size difference.


----------



## Evilwondertwin

cloverleigh said:


> If anyone has further feedback on the overall comfort of daily wear with love and experience with taking the thin juste un clou on & off, please do share.
> 
> I’m thinking about adding a thin juste to wear with my thin love on the right wrist but I’m not sure if there will be constant clanging with the two bracelets.  I’m not a big stacking person so  I wear my loves on different wrists.
> 
> Initially, I was going to pair the thin love with a simple silk cord trinity but the photos of the new thin juste posted lately have looked so gorgeous and ooze of everyday elegance.  I am hoping that the combo is comfy, won’t bang up against other bracelet too much and not super complex to remove the juste when needed.


----------



## Evilwondertwin

I bought a JUC PM size 16 , that I paired with my small LOVE size 17 . 
You should size down in the JUC PM . It is comfortable to wear


----------



## Louish

That's what I feared! Looks like the thin JUC will be off my wish list until they decide to make a size 14


----------



## restricter

sammytheMUA said:


> Now I want a small love too to wear with the thin JUC! Do you all think it would be too much to stack the Thin JUC + Love Cuff + Thin love with diamond bangles?



Hell, no!  The more bling, the better!


----------



## sunshyn

bagreedy said:


> Lol me too! I’m loving this combination for now.
> 
> I didn’t like the skinny JUC with the love cuff as much.
> 
> View attachment 4195957


Adorable!!


----------



## ivy1026

Stacking with vca perlee bead


----------



## EpiFanatic

Tried it today and loved it for me. I cannot wear heavy jewelry on my wrist anymore due to nerve problems. This is super lightweight (which is what some people dislike) and easy and comfortable for me. It looks proportional to the rest of me. I wouldn’t stack it cause I don’t want to scratch it. But I can’t commit till I’ve tried it on in WG which they expect to be available soon. But if not, I like the yellow gold. This is the smallest size.  Maybe I should get one on each arm.


----------



## Louish

EpiFanatic said:


> Tried it today and loved it for me. I cannot wear heavy jewelry on my wrist anymore due to nerve problems. This is super lightweight (which is what some people dislike) and easy and comfortable for me. It looks proportional to the rest of me. I wouldn’t stack it cause I don’t want to scratch it. But I can’t commit till I’ve tried it on in WG which they expect to be available soon. But if not, I like the yellow gold. This is the smallest size.  Maybe I should get one on each arm.
> View attachment 4197010
> 
> View attachment 4197013
> 
> View attachment 4197016



Looks amazing on you


----------



## milodrinker

Louish said:


> Looks amazing on you



Agreed!


----------



## WingNut

ivy1026 said:


> Stacking with vca perlee bead


Love this look!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I keep hearing about how lightweight the slim JUC is. Is it hollow inside, and not like the OG JUC? Has anyone weighed theirs yet?

Thanks!


----------



## nycmamaofone

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I keep hearing about how lightweight the slim JUC is. Is it hollow inside, and not like the OG JUC? Has anyone weighed theirs yet?
> 
> Thanks!



I haven’t weighed it (don’t own it), but it is VERY lightweight. I am debating whether it is worth it because of how lightweight it is—it almost feels cheap to me. But I like the design. I wish they made it like the original one but just thinner.


----------



## cece1

EpiFanatic said:


> Tried it today and loved it for me. I cannot wear heavy jewelry on my wrist anymore due to nerve problems. This is super lightweight (which is what some people dislike) and easy and comfortable for me. It looks proportional to the rest of me. I wouldn’t stack it cause I don’t want to scratch it. But I can’t commit till I’ve tried it on in WG which they expect to be available soon. But if not, I like the yellow gold. This is the smallest size.  Maybe I should get one on each arm.
> View attachment 4197010
> 
> View attachment 4197013
> 
> View attachment 4197016


Did your SA happen to mention when they expect the WG version?  I would so love that!!!


----------



## ivy1026

WingNut said:


> Love this look!



Thanks dear


----------



## islander2k6

deerincashmere said:


> I tried on the small JUC after seeing all the pics here and it’s so cute. I think I either want a small one to stack with my small love, or a regular one to wear alone. Either option would go on my right wrist, I wear a 28mm as Ballon Bleu on my left one (and would stack the small love with it if I went with the regular JUC). Any thoughts?



I love the two smalls together!


----------



## Taracanada

littlemelody said:


> Ugh it’s so cute! I can’t wait to try it on.


It is actually quite a cheap feel, its very light weight as it it constructed like the Tiffany T wire bracelets. it isnt solid , its a hollow core with wires, so disappointed!


----------



## Taracanada

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh I see now.  It really doesn't make sense to slim down the JUC bracelet, it's already a thin bracelet.  Cartier may have done it so that they will gain some more customers due to the lower price point.


It is a cheap feel as well! I went to try it and was really disappointed. It is a flex hollow core wire bracelet, thus the lower price!!! it is constructed just like the Tiffany wire bracelet! UGH


----------



## Taracanada

umichmm said:


> View attachment 4175703
> 
> 
> I actually love the thin and bought it. Not because of the price point but because I loved that it’s so much lighter, and the sound of two bracelets together is less than the original JUC.  It’s slightly more understated for me at work (I have the JUC ring w diamonds on my other hand/arm.). And I think if I eventually stack a thin w diamonds they will all complement each other well.  I’m really happy with it.  [emoji5][emoji5]


Hello, how does it hold it so far? I was disappointed it is not solid gold, but in fact a gold core with steel wires inside to give it the flex..much like the Tiffany T wire bracelet.


----------



## Taracanada

Prettyvogue said:


> Is the thin juc ok to wear 24/7 or will the bendy mechanism get damaged?


It is deff not solid gold, its hollow with cable wires running thru it, much like the Tiffany t wire bracelet. It will get loose and out of shape the more you open it


----------



## Taracanada

simone72 said:


> Oh well I agree that I like the way the original bracelet opens up


Me too! they should of made it just like the original. This bracelet wont wear as well...the more you bend this type the more out of shape it gets...it is constructed just like the Tiffany T wire bracelet. So disappointed cause it looks so cute


----------



## Taracanada

zoesassynuo said:


> View attachment 4185202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the pink gold thin JUC!
> 
> My SA told me it has arrive today, so I went down to have a look. I like it more than I expected. Better than the original JUc and the price point is really good. So I got it.
> 
> I haven’t decided whether to wear it with my regular love or with my diamond bracelet and leave my love alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185203
> 
> 
> But either way be good for me.
> 
> It takes a bit getting use to to put on and off but I think once u are used to it, it is actually quite easy.
> 
> Also, my SA mentioned apparently it is made fully of gold but I am not sure if she is fully informed yet. She did tell me the thin JUC weighs approx 9.6g?
> 
> I was worried if it wasn’t  substantial but it is actually quite okay. It stills feel strong (not sure if that is the right word to describe it)
> 
> I did ask my SA what if I accidentally bang it really hard and it goes out of shape, she couldn’t answer me (and I see it may happen with my clumsiness) but she did say to bring it back and see what we could do then.
> 
> All in all I really do enjoy this piece.


Hi , it is in deed hollow inside, with cable wires to give it the flex. thus the low price point for a Cartier JUC. I think I would prefer it to be solid and like the original with a hinge and clasp. I cant see this holding up to daily wear for 10 years..


----------



## Taracanada

AmorNChanel said:


> I was skeptical about the thin juste and wasn’t sure if I would like it. I liked the idea of a thinner juste but that spring opening/closing is what I was concerned with.  According to the SA, the spring inside is gold too. Did anyone else hear that?
> 
> Since the ends of the juste do not need to meet up in the middle like the Tiffany T, I think this open/close mechanism will be okay. I don’t know if the juste will twist out of shape if one takes it off and on on a regular basis. It’s lightweight enough that 24/7 wear should be comfortable.
> 
> I am surprised how much I like it. Seriously contemplating this in pink. Here’s a close up of both colors with my regular love. It’s not too small when paired with regular love, in my opinion.
> 
> Love reading what others think of the new think juste.
> View attachment 4185673


Hi , I am thinking the exact same things you are!!! Do think this can be worn daily for 10 years and handle it?


----------



## Taracanada

zoesassynuo said:


> Does anyone know if the thinner JUC is 100% all gold + an alloy or is it hollow in the middle?
> 
> Maybe SA say it is 100% 750 k gold as all their jewellery but I am not certain as someone mentioned it is hollow inside? Also when I bought it , the JUC has just arrive so my SA is lacking in info. Just want to make sure .
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hello I was told at Cartier it hollow inside , with cable wires to give it the bend. Not sure how well it hold up to denting and every day wear.


----------



## Babsiegirl

I was wanting this bracelet, but called Cartier and they did confirm that it is hollow and the size 16 weighs 9.58 grams. Not sure if I want to spend so much for so little. Going to a boutique next month and will check it out. [emoji4]


----------



## Tiare

Arrgh... I was all set to order the thin JUC, thinking it would be a dainty alternative, but, this makes me hesitate 



Babsiegirl said:


> I was wanting this bracelet, but called Cartier and they did confirm that it is hollow and the size 16 weighs 9.58 grams. Not sure if I want to spend so much for so little. Going to a boutique next month and will check it out. [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

Taracanada said:


> It is a cheap feel as well! I went to try it and was really disappointed. It is a flex hollow core wire bracelet, thus the lower price!!! it is constructed just like the Tiffany wire bracelet! UGH


Oh wow.  If it's like the Tiffany  T Wire bracelet, that's not good.


----------



## deerincashmere

It’s extremely light - I think that’s one reason I’m drawn towards the regular!

My SA told me that next year there are talks of a larger JUC - one that’s in between the large one that’s currently out and the regular!


----------



## nycmamaofone

deerincashmere said:


> It’s extremely light - I think that’s one reason I’m drawn towards the regular!
> 
> My SA told me that next year there are talks of a larger JUC - one that’s in between the large one that’s currently out and the regular!



Seriously?!!

I wish they had just made the middle one now. Having three sizes is sorta ridiculous.


----------



## Taracanada

Babsiegirl said:


> I was wanting this bracelet, but called Cartier and they did confirm that it is hollow and the size 16 weighs 9.58 grams. Not sure if I want to spend so much for so little. Going to a boutique next month and will check it out. [emoji4]


I have followed Cartier for years, and own a few pieces...I  think this is the first piece in history they have ever made that is hollow!! I was so excited to see this thin JUC , but when I felt how light it was and the fact it was hollow....I couldn't bring myself to spend 3900$ Canadian plus tax on this bracelet. Not worth the price, but still very pretty.


----------



## Taracanada

ivy1026 said:


> Stacking with vca perlee bead


I love you VC bracelet, I have been thinking about buying this one for a while...Do you wear it 24/7 with no problems?


----------



## KensingtonUK

I have the Tiffany t thin wire bracelet and wear it 24/7 and haven’t had any issues stretching out.   Part of me thinks this might be the same (at least I hope so as I want to buy it and wear it 24/7)


----------



## MBeech

xilej said:


> It would be great if they did a LM model that's in between the current regular model and the XL that is way too large for daily wear.



When the bracelet was released in the 70's, they did have a size between the regular and the XL. Makes a lot more sense than this thin one.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

nycmamaofone said:


> I haven’t weighed it (don’t own it), but it is VERY lightweight. I am debating whether it is worth it because of how lightweight it is—it almost feels cheap to me. But I like the design. I wish they made it like the original one but just thinner.


Thanks for the reply. I'm worried about durability if it's hollow, like will it dent or bent easily with daily wear.


----------



## GuavaOnTheRocks

Posted in the other thread but thought I would share here as well...tried both on for comparison with my classic love and bvlgari bangle. Was leaning towards the thin but now a bit concerned about it being hallow. In any case hope this helps anyone!


----------



## ivy1026

Taracanada said:


> I love you VC bracelet, I have been thinking about buying this one for a while...Do you wear it 24/7 with no problems?



Thanks dear . I love this vca bracelet.  Wear this almost everyday but I do take it off at night.  Comparing to the love, it’s less prone to scratches so I don’t see any problem wearing it 24/7.  You won’t regret it


----------



## lvjunkyxo

I got my thin juc in rose and thin love in white the same day when the thin juc first came out 20 days ago, I’ve been wearing them everyday since 24/7 (I also have both regular size juc and love on the other wrist) In my opinion I feel like it will not dent because it is lighter it’s weird to explain.. compared to my regular size juc i have hit it sooo hard sooo many times and you could hear a big BANG sound because it’s heavier however, with the thin juc when I hit it on my desk or corner tables extremely hard by accident which I have already multiple times it’s not as loud because it’s not as heavy which in my opinion does not cause as much damage. It still has the same shape and to me also has less scratches on it and shows less scratches on it compared to the original. I love this bracelet and I think I like it more than the original as well! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I hope I made sense!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 it really does make a great stack option it’s just so light and carefree


----------



## SweetNavi

Is the small JUC ring also hollow on the inside or full gold?


----------



## Babsiegirl

I haven’t seen any reviews on this bracelet on YouTube. If any of you ladies have this bracelet, I would love to hear more!!!


----------



## rakhee81

Babsiegirl said:


> I haven’t seen any reviews on this bracelet on YouTube. If any of you ladies have this bracelet, I would love to hear more!!!



I love mine! I’ve had it for 4 weeks now (in YG) and have worn it every day since I got it, stacked with my YG small Love. They are a perfect pair! It’s comfy to wear 24/7 but I also take it off 3-4 times a week for work and that’s pretty easy to do. No warping in the shape (I know some people were questioning that); it is pretty sturdy IMO. The only thing that bugs me slightly is that the Love sometimes rolls over it (my Love is a 17 and JUC a 16) which just bugs me a bit but aside of that I [emoji7] it!


----------



## Babsiegirl

rakhee81 said:


> I love mine! I’ve had it for 4 weeks now (in YG) and have worn it every day since I got it, stacked with my YG small Love. They are a perfect pair! It’s comfy to wear 24/7 but I also take it off 3-4 times a week for work and that’s pretty easy to do. No warping in the shape (I know some people were questioning that); it is pretty sturdy IMO. The only thing that bugs me slightly is that the Love sometimes rolls over it (my Love is a 17 and JUC a 16) which just bugs me a bit but aside of that I [emoji7] it!



Thanks for your reply. I’m looking forward to going into the boutique mid October to check it out myself. I also have the small love. I didn’t know if I’d like the small JUC, or get another small love to stack!


----------



## AmorNChanel

lvjunkyxo said:


> I got my thin juc in rose and thin love in white the same day when the thin juc first came out 20 days ago, I’ve been wearing them everyday since 24/7 (I also have both regular size juc and love on the other wrist) In my opinion I feel like it will not dent because it is lighter it’s weird to explain.. compared to my regular size juc i have hit it sooo hard sooo many times and you could hear a big BANG sound because it’s heavier however, with the thin juc when I hit it on my desk or corner tables extremely hard by accident which I have already multiple times it’s not as loud because it’s not as heavy which in my opinion does not cause as much damage. It still has the same shape and to me also has less scratches on it and shows less scratches on it compared to the original. I love this bracelet and I think I like it more than the original as well! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I hope I made sense!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199630
> View attachment 4199631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really does make a great stack option it’s just so light and carefree



That’s really helpful to know that you might like the thin more than the regular juc due to the weight.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Has anyone gotten confirmation from their SA if the spring inside the thin juc is 18kt?  I was told that but not sure if that is correct since it’s not stated in the description.


----------



## simone72

I tried on the small juc in boutique today. It’s not bad for price I also tried on regular juc and liked that one better but it’s not at option at that pricing for me. Like others said it opens up same as Tiffany one but this one stays on place nicely. My love cuff is a size 17 the small juc that’s right for me is a size 16.


----------



## alya

AmorNChanel said:


> That’s really helpful to know that you might like the thin more than the regular juc due to the weight.



I tried the originial JUC yesterday and the thinner version. Honestly, I didn’t like the original on me. I feel like the slimmer JUC works for those who like to stack their bracelets. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also tried the original love and the slimmer one. Same goes for those.
Now I am soooo lost which to get, JUC or the Love..... they do look beautiful together; but can only pick one for now


----------



## luvmy3girls

alya said:


> I tried the originial JUC yesterday and the thinner version. Honestly, I didn’t like the original on me. I feel like the slimmer JUC works for those who like to stack their bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211747
> 
> I also tried the original love and the slimmer one. Same goes for those.
> Now I am soooo lost which to get, JUC or the Love..... they do look beautiful together; but can only pick one for now
> View attachment 4211748
> View attachment 4211751



I like the Love best on you !


----------



## Makenna

I tried on the thin JUC this past weekend stacked with my regular JUC and classic Love and I really like it.  I didn't think I would like it but now I want one in RG.


----------



## Tiare

Does anyone know the smallest size the new JUC comes in? The Cartier website shows 15cm. I only ask because when I ordered my Love, the smallest size was 16cm and now I see 15cm is available. So mad, because my Love slides up and down my wrist constantly


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Tiare said:


> Does anyone know the smallest size the new JUC comes in? The Cartier website shows 15cm. I only ask because when I ordered my Love, the smallest size was 16cm and now I see 15cm is available. So mad, because my Love slides up and down my wrist constantly



The smallest size for juc is size 15 which is equivalent to a size 16 love [emoji175]


----------



## kyyan

alya said:


> I tried the originial JUC yesterday and the thinner version. Honestly, I didn’t like the original on me. I feel like the slimmer JUC works for those who like to stack their bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211747
> 
> I also tried the original love and the slimmer one. Same goes for those.
> Now I am soooo lost which to get, JUC or the Love..... they do look beautiful together; but can only pick one for now
> View attachment 4211748
> View attachment 4211751


Did you size down for the ring? I wear a 5.5 on my ring finger, should I get a 50 or a 51 cm? Do they give at all?


----------



## Versace Girl

Tried on the new small JUC yesterday. The SA told me to size down from whatever size you wear in love, which I thought was interesting. I tried on the 16 here, but then tried the 15 which did look and feel better next to my current Love. (Which is a 16)


----------



## Tiare

Beautiful combination! I think you have me sold on the smaller JUC after seeing your great pictures!



Versace Girl said:


> Tried on the new small JUC yesterday. The SA told me to size down from whatever size you wear in love, which I thought was interesting. I tried on the 16 here, but then tried the 15 which did look and feel better next to my current Love. (Which is a 16)
> View attachment 4213749
> View attachment 4213751


----------



## nashpoo

Does anyone happen to know how much this is in Italy right now? I don't know if it's better to just buy it here in the states since Cartier is already tax free in WA?


----------



## islander2k6

nashpoo said:


> Does anyone happen to know how much this is in Italy right now? I don't know if it's better to just buy it here in the states since Cartier is already tax free in WA?



Cartier is tax free in WA?! [emoji50]


----------



## nashpoo

islander2k6 said:


> Cartier is tax free in WA?! [emoji50]



Yes lol! We don't have a Cartier store here so anything you order online is tax free


----------



## KensingtonUK

Picture of both the thin and reg. I think I am going to bite the bullet on the thin.  Would love to hear from those who have owned it for a few months.  Any regrets?


----------



## rakhee81

KensingtonUK said:


> Picture of both the thin and reg. I think I am going to bite the bullet on the thin.  Would love to hear from those who have owned it for a few months.  Any regrets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235288



They both look lovely on you! I’ve had the thin in YG since the beginning of September when they released it and have absolutely no regrets. I’ve worn it pretty much 24/7 except for when I’m at work 3 days a week and so far no issues!


----------



## diva lee

Does anyone know if the thin JUC ring with diamonds will be released anytime soon?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Ok, so I bought the thin YG JUC bracelet and here are my initial thoughts:

Pros:
—dainty look for those who like dainty jewelry, but edgy in terms of the design 
—stacks perfectly with the Love in terms of looks
—great stackable bracelet for those who like to stack
—much cheaper than original 
—doesn’t scratch 

Cons:
—feels flimsy, not like a substantial piece of jewelry 
—still really expensive for a 3k bracelet that is hollow/uses a wire mechanism
—not sure if the mechanism will warp over time 
—can get caught on something 

I just got it and am of two minds about whether I should return it. I really like the look of it on my wrist and once on, it feels fine. But when I handle it and feel how lightweight it is, I question its longevity and durability. 

I want one JUC item in my collection and it will be either the thin bracelet or the thick original ring with diamond accents ($3800). I’m not sure if I should exchange for the ring and suck up the difference as I feel 3k is already a lot.


----------



## chichedonist

just got my thin juste un clou. it is stunning !!!!!!


----------



## Manon07

I do love the look. its light weight & very comfortable to stack...but the hollow wire mechanism and its long term wearability is the only thing holding me back. I do love the original JUC but it is quite heavy on my dainty wrist (size 16 love, size 15 juc)...Decisions!


----------



## Helloviuviu

Trying out the new JUC ring yesterday !! (Middle finger-regular size , index finger-small size) 
So gorgeous!! I pre-order size 48 because they don’t have it ready stock here. 
My SA said it will take about 1-2 months!! Can’t waittt!!!!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Just added the white gold thin juc ring to my stack LOVE ITTTTTTT [emoji175][emoji882][emoji175][emoji882][emoji173]️


----------



## Luv n bags

Does the thinner ring come in a double band?


----------



## Greentea

The thin is gorgeous and perfect for those wanting a daintier look. For me, I’d lusted since DAY ONE for the original plain in gold and just wanted to get what I really wanted. It was recently a gift for a big anniversary. Basically, I appreciate the availability of options


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Greentea said:


> The thin is gorgeous and perfect for those wanting a daintier look. For me, I’d lusted since DAY ONE for the original plain in gold and just wanted to get what I really wanted. It was recently a gift for a big anniversary. Basically, I appreciate the availability of options



Yes I love the original one too!! I was seriously considering getting the original But since I was stacking with the love ring I choose the thinner one it’s such a great option [emoji7][emoji5]


----------



## midniteluna

nycmamaofone said:


> Ok, so I bought the thin YG JUC bracelet and here are my initial thoughts:
> 
> Pros:
> —dainty look for those who like dainty jewelry, but edgy in terms of the design
> —stacks perfectly with the Love in terms of looks
> —great stackable bracelet for those who like to stack
> —much cheaper than original
> —doesn’t scratch
> 
> Cons:
> —feels flimsy, not like a substantial piece of jewelry
> —still really expensive for a 3k bracelet that is hollow/uses a wire mechanism
> —not sure if the mechanism will warp over time
> —can get caught on something
> 
> I just got it and am of two minds about whether I should return it. I really like the look of it on my wrist and once on, it feels fine. But when I handle it and feel how lightweight it is, I question its longevity and durability.
> 
> I want one JUC item in my collection and it will be either the thin bracelet or the thick original ring with diamond accents ($3800). I’m not sure if I should exchange for the ring and suck up the difference as I feel 3k is already a lot.




Thank you for the breakdown on the thinner JUC. I am going to try in store soon and am also hearing out on TPfers who owns it and their thoughts on it. Anybody who owns both the thin JUC bracelet and ring? I own a Love bracelet and am deciding whether to get a Love ring / JUC thin ring or JUC thin bracelet.


----------



## cilla1031

I have the love bangle and I just got the thin JUC. I think they look fantastic together! I just asked the SA to order me the thin JUC ring for the other hand!


----------



## moki96818

size 16


----------



## midniteluna

cilla1031 said:


> I have the love bangle and I just got the thin JUC. I think they look fantastic together! I just asked the SA to order me the thin JUC ring for the other hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242995
> View attachment 4242995



Love how they look together! What size is your Love and JUC? Did you intentionally place the JUC above the Love?


----------



## midniteluna

moki96818 said:


> View attachment 4243325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 16



I tried it as to how you wear it too! Did you get the same size for the JUC as your love?


----------



## Helloviuviu

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just added the white gold thin juc ring to my stack LOVE ITTTTTTT [emoji175][emoji882][emoji175][emoji882][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241944
> View attachment 4241945
> View attachment 4241946


Gorgeous !!! Congrats on you new ring!! Can i ask how’s the sizing work on juc? Do you wear same size as the love ring?


----------



## anabella05

I agree with everything you said! I went to the boutique in Dubai mall armed with this info so I wasn’t as disappointed with how flimsy it was, but next to my regular sized love (which of course is almost double in price) it is pretty obvious. Regardless I still bought it haha. I think it definitely looks dainty, elegant and is a great everyday look. I plan on leaving it on 24/7. Here are a couple of pics with the JUC in front of the love and behind it. 







nycmamaofone said:


> Ok, so I bought the thin YG JUC bracelet and here are my initial thoughts:
> 
> Pros:
> —dainty look for those who like dainty jewelry, but edgy in terms of the design
> —stacks perfectly with the Love in terms of looks
> —great stackable bracelet for those who like to stack
> —much cheaper than original
> —doesn’t scratch
> 
> Cons:
> —feels flimsy, not like a substantial piece of jewelry
> —still really expensive for a 3k bracelet that is hollow/uses a wire mechanism
> —not sure if the mechanism will warp over time
> —can get caught on something
> 
> I just got it and am of two minds about whether I should return it. I really like the look of it on my wrist and once on, it feels fine. But when I handle it and feel how lightweight it is, I question its longevity and durability.
> 
> I want one JUC item in my collection and it will be either the thin bracelet or the thick original ring with diamond accents ($3800). I’m not sure if I should exchange for the ring and suck up the difference as I feel 3k is already a lot.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Helloviuviu said:


> Gorgeous !!! Congrats on you new ring!! Can i ask how’s the sizing work on juc? Do you wear same size as the love ring?



Thank you!! You would have to go one size down from the love ring just how you would with the bracelet I highly recommend the thin juc ring especially for stacking !! [emoji175]


----------



## lvjunkyxo

midniteluna said:


> Thank you for the breakdown on the thinner JUC. I am going to try in store soon and am also hearing out on TPfers who owns it and their thoughts on it. Anybody who owns both the thin JUC bracelet and ring? I own a Love bracelet and am deciding whether to get a Love ring / JUC thin ring or JUC thin bracelet.


[emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji173]️
So this is for anyone who’s asking if they should get the thin juc or thin ring here is my opinion and advice since I own a regular love bracelet, juc bracelet, love ring and also own a thin love bracelet, thin juc and thin juc ring which I wear everyday 24/7. I absolutely love all my bracelets but if you already own a regular size love bracelet buying a thin to stack is a great option especially if you really want another item to stack with it however in my opinion just having one thin item just won’t be enough you’ll be either A: regretting the purchase or B: be wanting and asking for more  BUT stacking a thin with a regular love or buying 2 thin item is great!!!! I hope this made sense [emoji175][emoji4] so happy for this forum I love seeing everyone’s wonderful bracelets everyone truly helped me in making my decisions I hope I can help you guys as well [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## cilla1031

midniteluna said:


> Love how they look together! What size is your Love and JUC? Did you intentionally place the JUC above the Love?



Thanks!! My love is 18 and the JUC is 17. I did place them like that. I feel the JUC should go on top because it’s thinner and lighter.


----------



## Helloviuviu

lvjunkyxo said:


> Thank you!! You would have to go one size down from the love ring just how you would with the bracelet I highly recommend the thin juc ring especially for stacking !! [emoji175]


Thank you !!!


----------



## Helloviuviu

Hi guys, i need your help. 
I preordered thin JUC ring size 48, I never own a cartier ring before so im not sure about the sizing. I tried the love wedding band in size 48 and it fits. So my SA told to preorder size 48 thin juc ring. Are they both the same sizing? 
If its the wrong size, can i exchange the size since it is pre-order? 
Thank youuu 

PS: i’m size 4 1/2 in tiffany wire T ring.


----------



## moki96818

midniteluna said:


> I tried it as to how you wear it too! Did you get the same size for the JUC as your love?



yes it is both size 16


----------



## midniteluna

cilla1031 said:


> Thanks!! My love is 18 and the JUC is 17. I did place them like that. I feel the JUC should go on top because it’s thinner and lighter.



My love is 18 too! You have given me an idea on how to stack it! I’ll know how to place it when I get it


----------



## midniteluna

lvjunkyxo said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji173]️
> So this is for anyone who’s asking if they should get the thin juc or thin ring here is my opinion and advice since I own a regular love bracelet, juc bracelet, love ring and also own a thin love bracelet, thin juc and thin juc ring which I wear everyday 24/7. I absolutely love all my bracelets but if you already own a regular size love bracelet buying a thin to stack is a great option especially if you really want another item to stack with it however in my opinion just having one thin item just won’t be enough you’ll be either A: regretting the purchase or B: be wanting and asking for more  BUT stacking a thin with a regular love or buying 2 thin item is great!!!! I hope this made sense [emoji175][emoji4] so happy for this forum I love seeing everyone’s wonderful bracelets everyone truly helped me in making my decisions I hope I can help you guys as well [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



Totally understand what you mean! I’ll most likely get a thin JUC ring next, my bday is coming up in about 3 months! I just got the Trinity Cord bracelet to go with my Love but this forum has given me ideas and inspiration on how to stack when I build my collection slowly


----------



## lvjunkyxo

midniteluna said:


> Totally understand what you mean! I’ll most likely get a thin JUC ring next, my bday is coming up in about 3 months! I just got the Trinity Cord bracelet to go with my Love but this forum has given me ideas and inspiration on how to stack when I build my collection slowly



I know it’s truly so addicting I just add more and more each year and my collection grows as a treat for working so hard [emoji175] I rather have jewelry than handbags even tho I do purchase handbags here and there but jewelry you can wear and see it everyday 24/7 well worth the money


----------



## midniteluna

lvjunkyxo said:


> I know it’s truly so addicting I just add more and more each year and my collection grows as a treat for working so hard [emoji175] I rather have jewelry than handbags even tho I do purchase handbags here and there but jewelry you can wear and see it everyday 24/7 well worth the money



It’s addictive indeed! I actually bought the Love bracelet followed by the Love necklace in less than 2 weeks apart of each other! I had to hold off and get the Trinity cord after 3 months now to hold on til my bday for the JUC ring Totally agree with you that Jewellery is money well spent!


----------



## Fashforward

I just got the slim JUC in YG size 15. I have the original size and wanted something for daily wear that was slightly more understated and one that I wouldn’t “worry” about as much. I tried it on for about 30 mins before making my decision because it is thinner and lighter than the original so it took some getting used to. I love it! My reasons are listed below:
1) it’s a good option for daily wear as you can take it off and put it back on easier than the original 
2) it’s easier to stack (although I don’t like stacking it with my loves) I really loved stacking it with my original size JUC. They look amazing together.
3) it was a decent price point as a second JUC 
4) it’s really dainty so perfect for when I want a more dainty look 
5) it’s not as understated, at least in my option and some others have felt. I have tiny wrists so for me it still looked good. 
6) as for wear, I think it will hold up, and if it doesn’t you can always take it in to a Cartier boutique for repair. 

If you don’t have the original and like it I would suggest getting the original first, and the thinner second. Just because the original is so beautiful and really heavy. 

If you don’t like the original because it’s too weighty or flashy then you will definitely love this. 

I have added pics so you can all see some different angles:

Hope this helps!


----------



## colorblock

Thanks for all the eye candy! I’m just loving the thin JUC and LOVE bracelets! The originals are gorgeous, but I fear would be too blingy for everyday wear, so I love having this as  an option.


----------



## cilla1031

chichedonist said:


> just got my thin juste un clou. it is stunning !!!!!!



Curious. Are you wearing it like that all the time with the JUC on the bottom?


----------



## Noyerx

I wish the thinner ring comes in a diamond version.


----------



## Fashforward

Me too- i just got the thin ring and I stack it with diamonds instead- I think it looks good.


----------



## Fashforward

Here’s one more of my thin JUC with my loves. Still no regrets. Love it for daily and evening wear. 

Enjoy!


----------



## KensingtonUK

My completed stack!  Purchased the thin JUC at Heathrow cartier duty free for approx $2750 plus received a £50 pound note in rewards back to use anywhere at Heathrow next time I come.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Just an update everyone: I am very happy with my thin JUC. I have been wearing it daily with my Love Cuff and find it pairs perfectly. It’s so comfortable and is the only bracelet I actually enjoy stacking with my Love (I have several Hermès bracelets and a VCA Alhambra bracelet). Just wanted to share!


----------



## Louish

Does anyone wear a thin JUC with a size 15 Love?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Loving my bracelets planning to add another thin love and thin juc and rainbow love next on my list [emoji175] [emoji175]


----------



## anabella05

Added a new small WG love to my stack! Still loving the small JUC, haven’t taken if off since I got it about a month ago and so far so good!


----------



## Fashforward

I was examining my thin JUC today and I noticed that the shape looked a little strange. It could just be me obsessing as I tend to do, but I wanted to see if anyone else noticed that the nail head is not straight on the thin JUC? I have posted a pic below trying to explain it. I feel like the nail head is tilted on my bracelet. 
If those who have a thinner JUC can post a side pic to compare that would be great. 
Thanks!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

The thin looks pretty in pictures...I tried it on in store and it was missing that weight I love with Cartier. I am re thinking the JUC, since I never liked but when I tried on the original...it was gorgeous!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Fashforward said:


> View attachment 4268774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was examining my thin JUC today and I noticed that the shape looked a little strange. It could just be me obsessing as I tend to do, but I wanted to see if anyone else noticed that the nail head is not straight on the thin JUC? I have posted a pic below trying to explain it. I feel like the nail head is tilted on my bracelet.
> If those who have a thinner JUC can post a side pic to compare that would be great.
> Thanks!



Looks normal. Mine is the same.


----------



## L etoile

Fashforward said:


> View attachment 4268774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was examining my thin JUC today and I noticed that the shape looked a little strange. It could just be me obsessing as I tend to do, but I wanted to see if anyone else noticed that the nail head is not straight on the thin JUC? I have posted a pic below trying to explain it. I feel like the nail head is tilted on my bracelet.
> If those who have a thinner JUC can post a side pic to compare that would be great.
> Thanks!


 
I noticed the proportions were off... like the nailhead is stumpier/smaller. I tried on the thin ring with my regular JUC bracelet and ended up getting a regular diamond JUC ring because the thin ring didn't look like a match with my regular bracelet.


----------



## Fashforward

nycmamaofone said:


> Looks normal. Mine is the same.


Thanks!


----------



## Fashforward

L etoile said:


> I noticed the proportions were off... like the nailhead is stumpier/smaller. I tried on the thin ring with my regular JUC bracelet and ended up getting a regular diamond JUC ring because the thin ring didn't look like a match with my regular bracelet.


Yes I got the thin ring to stack because I felt that alone it’s too thin. But it’s great for stacking. Thanks!


----------



## redish

Fashforward said:


> View attachment 4268774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was examining my thin JUC today and I noticed that the shape looked a little strange. It could just be me obsessing as I tend to do, but I wanted to see if anyone else noticed that the nail head is not straight on the thin JUC? I have posted a pic below trying to explain it. I feel like the nail head is tilted on my bracelet.
> If those who have a thinner JUC can post a side pic to compare that would be great.
> Thanks!



I think its normal. Mine also the same as yours


----------



## L etoile

Is the think JUC round or oval? I thought it was oval but some photos look round.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Got one today in RG. I prefer this over the original on my small wrist.


----------



## KensingtonUK

L etoile said:


> Is the think JUC round or oval? I thought it was oval but some photos look round.



Oval. Same as the love


----------



## Purrrple

Sorry if this was already asked but anyone know if they will come out with a white gold version or a diamond on nail head version? Been wearing my thin RG and dying to expand my collection!


----------



## pinklining

Purrrple said:


> Sorry if this was already asked but anyone know if they will come out with a white gold version or a diamond on nail head version? Been wearing my thin RG and dying to expand my collection!



I read somewhere that there will be a diamond accent thin JUC to be released in Feb/March. I have not verified this with Cartier SA so i'm not sure if it's certainly so.


----------



## xxjoolisa

pinklining said:


> I read somewhere that there will be a diamond accent thin JUC to be released in Feb/March. I have not verified this with Cartier SA so i'm not sure if it's certainly so.



I would love a thin JUC with diamond head!


----------



## xxjoolisa

Louish said:


> Does anyone wear a thin JUC with a size 15 Love?



I am also wearing size 15 love. You should try the thin JUC in size 15 as well as the JUC is a little larger.


----------



## glammgal

For those with the thin JUC and are stacking with a love, do you wear the nail away from love or next to love??
I read someone who wore the nail head next to love and they started noticing a tiny dent where the nail head hits the love. But then I’m scared if I wear it away from love the pointy part will scratch love.


----------



## colorblock

I think it’s best to wear the nail head away from the love. At least that’s what I’ve been told. 

Anyone heard anything about whether or not Cartier will make a solid small JUC? I love the look but not that price tag for a hollow bracelet.


----------



## Louish

xxjoolisa said:


> I am also wearing size 15 love. You should try the thin JUC in size 15 as well as the JUC is a little larger.



I haven't tried the two in person but I think someone else on this thread has & they said the JUC rubbed over the Love sadly


----------



## Taytay-x

I’m wearing head away, stacked with two regular love bracelets.

I know I’m late to the party here, I was trying to give it a chance but - I’ve had the slim JUC now for a month and I just can’t get over how flimsy it feels when stacked. I feel like it’s going to get damaged - but due to the smaller size it just looks better stacked. Wahhh


----------



## TheMrsKwok

hello everyone, i am considering getting the JUC in thin version. May i know if anyone wear it 24/7 ? does it fall off easily? I lost my 2018 christmas present. It is a diamond bracelet. Totally devastated. i am now looking for a bracelet that will not fall off my hand easily but able to wear it 24/7.


----------



## rakhee81

TheMrsKwok said:


> hello everyone, i am considering getting the JUC in thin version. May i know if anyone wear it 24/7 ? does it fall off easily? I lost my 2018 christmas present. It is a diamond bracelet. Totally devastated. i am now looking for a bracelet that will not fall off my hand easily but able to wear it 24/7.



Hi there, firstly so sorry you lost your diamond bracelet. I wear my thin JUC pretty much 24/7 when not at work and have never had an issue with it ‘unlocking’ itself never mind falling off, so I think you’d be fine with it [emoji4]


----------



## TheMrsKwok

rakhee81 said:


> Hi there, firstly so sorry you lost your diamond bracelet. I wear my thin JUC pretty much 24/7 when not at work and have never had an issue with it ‘unlocking’ itself never mind falling off, so I think you’d be fine with it [emoji4]



Hello Rakhee, it took me 1.5 hours walking up and down the mall. even after the mall has closed with only cleaners in the building. I just cannot find it  Then my hubby suggested to get the Cartier JUC because he said “that thing just seem to stuck on ur hand when u try it. it may last “ 

Do you feel comfortable wearing it ? do you wear it to sleep and shower ?


----------



## rakhee81

TheMrsKwok said:


> Hello Rakhee, it took me 1.5 hours walking up and down the mall. even after the mall has closed with only cleaners in the building. I just cannot find it  Then my hubby suggested to get the Cartier JUC because he said “that thing just seem to stuck on ur hand when u try it. it may last “
> 
> Do you feel comfortable wearing it ? do you wear it to sleep and shower ?



That’s such a shame  I wear mine to sleep and shower with along with my thin Love and it’s so comfortable I barely notice it’s there! I think it’s a really nice piece, I know some people have said they think it’s too light weight and I agree it would have been nicer if they’d made it with a hinge opening like the original but I love mine!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

rakhee81 said:


> That’s such a shame  I wear mine to sleep and shower with along with my thin Love and it’s so comfortable I barely notice it’s there! I think it’s a really nice piece, I know some people have said they think it’s too light weight and I agree it would have been nicer if they’d made it with a hinge opening like the original but I love mine!



Yeah, it wasn’t great fun to lose my xmas present on new year’s eve. Oh well. 

good to know you wear it to sleep and shower, because I definitely will do that if i buy it. wear it 24/7. I wanted a light weight piece which is a huge plus to me. Thank you very much Rakhee! I think i am pretty set on a JUC thin version to replace my lost bracelet! Thank you !


----------



## rakhee81

TheMrsKwok said:


> Yeah, it wasn’t great fun to lose my xmas present on new year’s eve. Oh well.
> 
> good to know you wear it to sleep and shower, because I definitely will do that if i buy it. wear it 24/7. I wanted a light weight piece which is a huge plus to me. Thank you very much Rakhee! I think i am pretty set on a JUC thin version to replace my lost bracelet! Thank you !



You’re welcome! Please reveal it when you get it!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

rakhee81 said:


> You’re welcome! Please reveal it when you get it!



i did some search on purseforum, many people says the pink gold will fade into yellow gold in a matter of time. I am pretty set on pink gold now. Since the yellow one is size 15 is always out of stock, and i secretly hoping to have a pink gold rolex down the road .... hoping the pink will last longer.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

TheMrsKwok said:


> i did some search on purseforum, many people says the pink gold will fade into yellow gold in a matter of time. I am pretty set on pink gold now. Since the yellow one is size 15 is always out of stock, and i secretly hoping to have a pink gold rolex down the road .... hoping the pink will last longer.



I have some pink gold and yellow gold items from Cartier that I’ve worn for yeeeears over 10 plus I can still tell the difference between the two. The rose still has a pink tint to it and the yellow is more yellow however if I wear just the pink gold bracelet not next to the yellow someone else might mistake it as yellow but upon closer look it still is rose. That’s why I love Cartier’s rose gold it’s just a perfect pink I hope this helps [emoji175]


----------



## TheMrsKwok

lvjunkyxo said:


> I have some pink gold and yellow gold items from Cartier that I’ve worn for yeeeears over 10 plus I can still tell the difference between the two. The rose still has a pink tint to it and the yellow is more yellow however if I wear just the pink gold bracelet not next to the yellow someone else might mistake it as yellow but upon closer look it still is rose. That’s why I love Cartier’s rose gold it’s just a perfect pink I hope this helps [emoji175]



Hello lvjunkyxo, that’s very good to know ! i have never own anything in rose gold. but as an everyday jewellery, my guts tells me that i will like the subtle rose gold for everyday. Almost everyone on purseforum is happy with their rose gold pieces. I am sure it is lovely. Who doesn’t like something pretty in pink? especially is from Cartier


----------



## birdbird

I’m so excited I found this thread! None of my friends understand my obsession with jewels... I just bought my first Love Bangle (thin rg) and can’t stop staring at it. Planning to add the rg and saphire to the stack in November then onto wg and diamonds (goals). Bought mine in Rome and saved a ton on taxes vs Los Angeles price.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Just added the thin juc ring and thin love ring in rose gold on other hand in loveeeee [emoji175] will be adding the thin white gold next on my list


----------



## Clifmar

I’m looking at the thin juste un clou in YG for my birthday and I’m wondering if it would be too much on my left index finger with my wedding set?


----------



## glammgal

lvjunkyxo said:


> I have some pink gold and yellow gold items from Cartier that I’ve worn for yeeeears over 10 plus I can still tell the difference between the two. The rose still has a pink tint to it and the yellow is more yellow however if I wear just the pink gold bracelet not next to the yellow someone else might mistake it as yellow but upon closer look it still is rose. That’s why I love Cartier’s rose gold it’s just a perfect pink I hope this helps [emoji175]



I agree.... I’ve had my PG love for 8 years and it has faded a bit. But u can still tell it’s PG when u wear it next to YG. 
I no some ppl here think the thin JUC is too light and flimsy but I actually don’t mind it. I find I don’t hv to worry as much that it will scratch my reg love bracelet because it’s lighter.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

glammgal said:


> I agree.... I’ve had my PG love for 8 years and it has faded a bit. But u can still tell it’s PG when u wear it next to YG.
> I no some ppl here think the thin JUC is too light and flimsy but I actually don’t mind it. I find I don’t hv to worry as much that it will scratch my reg love bracelet because it’s lighter.



Yes I feel the same way I love the thin collection it’s just lighter and has a bangle feel too it easy to just keep stacking but it still is substantial I’ve been wearing the thin juc with my thin love since it came out in sept everyday and no problems at all I just wish they made a thin juc bracelet in white gold


----------



## Taytay-x

Looking for a bit of advice.. most peoples questions RE slim JUC ask if they can wear it all the time. I am the opposite - I take off my slim JUC for work as it just bashes against my loves and my desk and I feel like its going to get damaged... are they designed to be taken on and off as I please? I know LOVES are designed to stay on hence I leave it and just put up with them rattling as i type... slim JUC just seems so much more breakable/dentable! xx


----------



## MainlyBailey

Taytay-x said:


> Looking for a bit of advice.. most peoples questions RE slim JUC ask if they can wear it all the time. I am the opposite - I take off my slim JUC for work as it just bashes against my loves and my desk and I feel like its going to get damaged... are they designed to be taken on and off as I please? I know LOVES are designed to stay on hence I leave it and just put up with them rattling as i type... slim JUC just seems so much more breakable/dentable! xx


I wear it with 2 loves and never take off the slim JUC and I'm pretty clumsy. Bashing would be an overwhelming understatement. I only wear jewelry I keep on 24/7 bc I'll likely lose it otherwise, and it hasn't shown any wear!


----------



## NSB

mzhurshie said:


> I wear it with 2 loves and never take off the slim JUC and I'm pretty clumsy. Bashing would be an overwhelming understatement. I only wear jewelry I keep on 24/7 bc I'll likely lose it otherwise, and it hasn't shown any wear!


Would you please post a picture? I think I want the thin Juste Un Clou to wear with my 2 loves.


----------



## americanroyal89

To those who have had the thin JUC for a while, how is it holding up? I just got the regular Love bracelet and considering pairing it with the thin JUC sometime down the line. So I’d love to know how they withstand the test of time


----------



## nycmamaofone

americanroyal89 said:


> To those who have had the thin JUC for a while, how is it holding up? I just got the regular Love bracelet and considering pairing it with the thin JUC sometime down the line. So I’d love to know how they withstand the test of time



It’s only been around since September of last year. I’ve had mine since October and so far, so good.


----------



## americanroyal89

nycmamaofone said:


> It’s only been around since September of last year. I’ve had mine since October and so far, so good.



Good to know. Thank you!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

NSB said:


> Would you please post a picture? I think I want the thin Juste Un Clou to wear with my 2 loves.


I'll repost a pic I posted on another thread. I have one thin and one regular love. I occasionally add a watch. I used to also wear the celine knot but it felt like too much. HTH!


----------



## Princess518

americanroyal89 said:


> To those who have had the thin JUC for a while, how is it holding up? I just got the regular Love bracelet and considering pairing it with the thin JUC sometime down the line. So I’d love to know how they withstand the test of time


I’ve had mine since it was released and I wear it every day. I haven’t any problems with it other than it sometimes gets caught on things. As for durability, it’s held up quite well.


----------



## Princess518

L etoile said:


> Is the think JUC round or oval? I thought it was oval but some photos look round.


It’s oval...


----------



## Princess518

glammgal said:


> For those with the thin JUC and are stacking with a love, do you wear the nail away from love or next to love??
> I read someone who wore the nail head next to love and they started noticing a tiny dent where the nail head hits the love. But then I’m scared if I wear it away from love the pointy part will scratch love.


I was wearing mine with the nail head next to the LOVE and never noticed a dent on either bracelet. I recently switched the thin JUC to my other wrist with the leather LOVE and still wear it with the nail head next to the bar. (Not sure if that makes sense but I’ll post a pic). I haven’t noticed any dents.


----------



## Taytay-x

mzhurshie said:


> I wear it with 2 loves and never take off the slim JUC and I'm pretty clumsy. Bashing would be an overwhelming understatement. I only wear jewelry I keep on 24/7 bc I'll likely lose it otherwise, and it hasn't shown any wear!



Thank you! That’s reassuring to hear... I might just keep it on as I also wear it with two loves! Good taste


----------



## rakhee81

Taytay-x said:


> Looking for a bit of advice.. most peoples questions RE slim JUC ask if they can wear it all the time. I am the opposite - I take off my slim JUC for work as it just bashes against my loves and my desk and I feel like its going to get damaged... are they designed to be taken on and off as I please? I know LOVES are designed to stay on hence I leave it and just put up with them rattling as i type... slim JUC just seems so much more breakable/dentable! xx



I take both my thin Love and JUC off usually 3-4 times a weeks for work too and both are holding up just fine! I’ve had the Love for 2 years and the JUC since September. HTHs!


----------



## Taytay-x

Thank you! I feel a bit better about taking it on and off knowing it’s designed to... I just always worry I’ll be weakening it somehow! Just me typically overthinking it!


----------



## south-of-france

Can you fly with a JUC? Or is the nail viewed as a forbidden weapon? What would happen then, would they confiscate it? [emoji15]


----------



## islander2k6

south-of-france said:


> Can you fly with a JUC? Or is the nail viewed as a forbidden weapon? What would happen then, would they confiscate it? [emoji15]



People fly with them all the time. It is not a weapon.


----------



## south-of-france

I know, but glad to hear it, thanks!


----------



## ophy

The only reason preventing me from jumping at the regular JUC all these years was its size.  So glad with my purchase.

So far a month in and I have not taken it off yet.  No problems so far with dents, scratches, airport security (I have jumped on about a dozen flights this month international and domestic.

The only thing is that it does get caught in sweaters.  I had a cashmere sweater totalled because I was not careful...


----------



## lovieluvslux

Beautiful, stack.  How do you like your RDV bracelet?


----------



## Taytay-x

Totally get the fact it catches on things... pulled so many sweaters and actually my hair sometimes too  totally worth it though lol


----------



## ophy

lovieluvslux said:


> Beautiful, stack.  How do you like your RDV bracelet?


Love it! I like that it's relatively under the radar and oh so delicate.  Also grabbed one in gold and turquoise.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I will buy one this year.  I been eyeing the blue lapis and recently fallen in love with turquoise.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## south-of-france

I tried the new thin JUC in rose gold today, I liked the look of it but it felt quite light and a bit flimsy to me, worn and especially compared to the Love bracelets. I didn’t expect that... so I decided to get my first Love bracelet (the beautiful rainbow Love in rose gold [emoji177]) [emoji3]


----------



## <3mychinitos

Is it me or do you find it difficult to tell apart the thin JUC with the regular one?  Even with it side by side, at first glance they look the same. I have the regular JUC but looking at everyone’s gorgeous thin JUC I can’t tell them apart!  Here’s my JUC e my Tiffany’s T wire


----------



## nycmamaofone

<3mychinitos said:


> Is it me or do you find it difficult to tell apart the thin JUC with the regular one?  Even with it side by side, at first glance they look the same. I have the regular JUC but looking at everyone’s gorgeous thin JUC I can’t tell them apart!  Here’s my JUC e my Tiffany’s T wire



In person the difference is huge and noticeable. In pics it depends on how far away the camera is. I tried on the regular and it was so much bigger than the thin.


----------



## Greentea

south-of-france said:


> Can you fly with a JUC? Or is the nail viewed as a forbidden weapon? What would happen then, would they confiscate it? [emoji15]


I had no issues flying home internationally with mine, which I bought on vacation.


----------



## kate2828

Any word on whether Cartier will have a thin juc with diamonds?


----------



## hsh96

anyone has advice on the thin JUC ring sizing? my LOVE band and wedding ring is 54. I bought the thin JUC ring in sz 53, but it's too loose. I am afraid of buying the ring too small bc I messed the sizing with my first love band. (i don't live close to a store to try it out  )


----------



## HGT

kate2828 said:


> Any word on whether Cartier will have a thin juc with diamonds?



Great minds think alike!!! I was wondering the same thing and holding out for it.  Hope they will come out a bling version on the thin one soon.


----------



## Babypooh777

kate2828 said:


> Any word on whether Cartier will have a thin juc with diamonds?


I'm thinking the same too! Anybody knows? I really want to buy JUC but if they gonna release the small one with diamonds then I'm gonna wait


----------



## WingNut

kate2828 said:


> Any word on whether Cartier will have a thin juc with diamonds?



I asked about this when I purchased my regular sized JUC with diamonds. I was told no, by the Cartier SA.  Not sure how true it is...


----------



## NurseAnn

In love with the thin ring.


----------



## Bonheur

NurseAnn said:


> In love with the thin ring.



Love how delicate it looks given the industrial nature of the nail.


----------



## NurseAnn

Bonheur said:


> Love how delicate it looks given the industrial nature of the nail.


Thank you!  Me too!  It’s such a great contrast.


----------



## midniteluna

NurseAnn said:


> In love with the thin ring.



Looks lovely! One question, does it get caught on anything? Do you wear it daily?


----------



## NurseAnn

midniteluna said:


> Looks lovely! One question, does it get caught on anything? Do you wear it daily?


Thank you!  I’ve only had it a week, but I can say that it definitely does get caught on things from time to time.  It’s fairly random.  Once it was the thread of the inside of a pocket.  Another time it was a sleeve of a shirt.  Interestingly, it hasn’t yet got caught on the gloves I have to put on some 20x a day for work.  I have worn it daily.  I wonder if the catching would be remedied by wearing a smaller size, but I didn’t want to go down as I’ve read that the nailhead pressing into the skin can be uncomfortable too.


----------



## midniteluna

NurseAnn said:


> Thank you!  I’ve only had it a week, but I can say that it definitely does get caught on things from time to time.  It’s fairly random.  Once it was the thread of the inside of a pocket.  Another time it was a sleeve of a shirt.  Interestingly, it hasn’t yet got caught on the gloves I have to put on some 20x a day for work.  I have worn it daily.  I wonder if the catching would be remedied by wearing a smaller size, but I didn’t want to go down as I’ve read that the nailhead pressing into the skin can be uncomfortable too.



Thank you for replying  I contemplated getting this and a regular love ring but ended up getting the love because I was afraid of it getting caught on random and also the nailhead pressing against my skin. Perhaps I can consider this for my next one ;P


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Hello everyone! I was curious with those of you who have the thin JUC, I’ve heard rumors that it can be bent out of shape like that Tiffany T bracelets look eventually. Has anyone had any issues with it bending out of it’s original form? It would definitely be a no-go for me if it ends up looking like the Tiffany T bracelet does eventually. Thanks for anyone’s input in advance!


----------



## nycmamaofone

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hello everyone! I was curious with those of you who have the thin JUC, I’ve heard rumors that it can be bent out of shape like that Tiffany T bracelets look eventually. Has anyone had any issues with it bending out of it’s original form? It would definitely be a no-go for me if it ends up looking like the Tiffany T bracelet does eventually. Thanks for anyone’s input in advance!



It hasn’t been out long enough for people to really test it, but mine has been fine and I purchased it in October and have worn it nearly every day since then.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

nycmamaofone said:


> It hasn’t been out long enough for people to really test it, but mine has been fine and I purchased it in October and have worn it nearly every day since then.



Oh perfect thank you for your feedback! Just curious, what other bracelets do you stack with it typically? I really just need to try it on. I’m getting the love bracelet next year once I graduate nursing school and I’m just nervous the love would overpower it and make the thin JUC too small and almost disappear in a stack.


----------



## nycmamaofone

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Oh perfect thank you for your feedback! Just curious, what other bracelets do you stack with it typically? I really just need to try it on. I’m getting the love bracelet next year once I graduate nursing school and I’m just nervous the love would overpower it and make the thin JUC too small and almost disappear in a stack.



I usually wear it with my Love Cuff. If you see my Instagram account (@nycmamaofone) I have pics of me wearing them together. In my opinion they were made for each other! They look so good together, and since the JUC is so lightweight, you don’t feel like they are banging into each other or damaging each other. Sometimes I add my David Yurman, VCA, or Hermès Clic H bracelets (only one of these with the two other Cartier bracelets), but I don’t do it often. You can hear the Hermès banging into the Cartier pieces and the VCA can get tangled with them. The David Yurman Cuff (I have the sterling silver with gold and onyx) fits the best in terms of size and comfort. Hope that helps!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

nycmamaofone said:


> I usually wear it with my Love Cuff. If you see my Instagram account (@nycmamaofone) I have pics of me wearing them together. In my opinion they were made for each other! They look so good together, and since the JUC is so lightweight, you don’t feel like they are banging into each other or damaging each other. Sometimes I add my David Yurman, VCA, or Hermès Clic H bracelets (only one of these with the two other Cartier bracelets), but I don’t do it often. You can hear the Hermès banging into the Cartier pieces and the VCA can get tangled with them. The David Yurman Cuff (I have the sterling silver with gold and onyx) fits the best in terms of size and comfort. Hope that helps!



I had a feeling if I paired it with my clic h bracelet they would clank together too. Let me take a look at your IG, thank you so so much!! [emoji1317]


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

nycmamaofone said:


> I usually wear it with my Love Cuff. If you see my Instagram account (@nycmamaofone) I have pics of me wearing them together. In my opinion they were made for each other! They look so good together, and since the JUC is so lightweight, you don’t feel like they are banging into each other or damaging each other. Sometimes I add my David Yurman, VCA, or Hermès Clic H bracelets (only one of these with the two other Cartier bracelets), but I don’t do it often. You can hear the Hermès banging into the Cartier pieces and the VCA can get tangled with them. The David Yurman Cuff (I have the sterling silver with gold and onyx) fits the best in terms of size and comfort. Hope that helps!



And I just followed you, love your feed!! I’m @sheshopsatsaks [emoji4]


----------



## nycmamaofone

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> And I just followed you, love your feed!! I’m @sheshopsatsaks [emoji4]



Thanks so much [emoji8]


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks so much [emoji8]



Hello again,

I’ve read a few other posts about how some of the thin JUC bracelets get dented on the nail head from clinking against their love bracelet. Is this something that can happen easily or really only with some force? Have you had any experience with dents at all?


----------



## nycmamaofone

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I’ve read a few other posts about how some of the thin JUC bracelets get dented on the nail head from clinking against their love bracelet. Is this something that can happen easily or really only with some force? Have you had any experience with dents at all?



Nope, no dents! I can’t speak about the regular JUC but the thin one is not prone to marks. I think it’s because of the shape and weight. Like I said, I always wear it stacked with something else and no marks besides minor hairline scratches that you can barely see.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

nycmamaofone said:


> Nope, no dents! I can’t speak about the regular JUC but the thin one is not prone to marks. I think it’s because of the shape and weight. Like I said, I always wear it stacked with something else and no marks besides minor hairline scratches that you can barely see.



Okay that makes me feel better. And when I do stack it, just for piece of mind I’d keep the nail head either at the top of my stack not touching anything directly or the bottom of my stack. I’m just down to which color YG or PG I just don’t know[emoji24] I’ve never mixed metals before and I’m on the fence whether I want allllll YG or mix it up with some PG.


----------



## myfirstchanel

I don’t have the slim juste un clou but I just purchased the free love in pink gold size 16 and want to purchase the slim juste un clou for my birthday in October. The one I tried is PG size 15 which stacks perfectly.


----------



## MainlyBailey

myfirstchanel said:


> I don’t have the slim juste un clou but I just purchased the free love in pink gold size 16 and want to purchase the slim juste un clou for my birthday in October. The one I tried is PG size 15 which stacks perfectly.


Looks lovely! I have the same sizing as you and love the slim juc in PG. I never take em off! Do share once you get it!


----------



## myfirstchanel

MainlyBailey said:


> Looks lovely! I have the same sizing as you and love the slim juc in PG. I never take em off! Do share once you get it!


I will for sure! It’s in October


----------



## Clifmar

Hi! I’ve been wanting a thin JUC ring since December and I sold a few items to fashionphile and got it this week!


----------



## Susimoo

Does anyone have a picture of the JUC small and regular rings side by side for comparison? I would be very grateful if you could post it for me.

I’ve searched everywhere I can online but can’t find one.

I’m visiting Germany this summer and hope to add a small Cartier piece to my jewellery collection. Building up to my purchase of a love bracelet for my big birthday at the end of the year. 

No Cartier near me. It’s either an 8 hour drive or a flight to my nearest boutique. Hence my request. 

So this way I get a little something wonderful to remember my visit and I get to play with the bracelets!!

Thank you in advance


----------



## Natasha210

Hi
Does anyone know if the JUC thing ring can be resized or can sizing beads be added?
I purchased a 51 and it is a little loose but on my index finger fits fine.


----------



## wyu1229

Clifmar said:


> Hi! I’ve been wanting a thin JUC ring since December and I sold a few items to fashionphile and got it this week!


so beautiful.


----------



## BlingItOn

Bumping this thread! Now that the slim JUC has been out for almost a year, I was wondering if anyone has had any quality issues with it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rakhee81

BlingItOn said:


> Bumping this thread! Now that the slim JUC has been out for almost a year, I was wondering if anyone has had any quality issues with it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I’ve had mine for almost a year and worn it pretty much every day. No problems so far!


----------



## civic4800

I've had mine since January, have worn it every day next to a thin love bracelet and have had no issues.


----------



## FacelessMan13

Peonyandi said:


> View attachment 4184088
> 
> 
> First time posting in the jewelry forum! Both thin love and thin JUC are new, initially bought the thin JUC and loved it because I’ve always wanted one but the regular one felt too bulky for daily wear (I have thin wrists). Two days later I went in to Cartier again and got the rose gold thin Love! They look beautiful together, elegant and understated.


gorgeous


----------



## FacelessMan13

Princess518 said:


> SA today told me they’ll eventually release a WG version possibly in 6 months. She also said eventually there should be a diamond version.


I can see the diamonds being on the screw head as that's the only solid part of the bracelet.


----------



## FacelessMan13

AmorNChanel said:


> I was skeptical about the thin juste and wasn’t sure if I would like it. I liked the idea of a thinner juste but that spring opening/closing is what I was concerned with.  According to the SA, the spring inside is gold too. Did anyone else hear that?
> 
> Since the ends of the juste do not need to meet up in the middle like the Tiffany T, I think this open/close mechanism will be okay. I don’t know if the juste will twist out of shape if one takes it off and on on a regular basis. It’s lightweight enough that 24/7 wear should be comfortable.
> 
> I am surprised how much I like it. Seriously contemplating this in pink. Here’s a close up of both colors with my regular love. It’s not too small when paired with regular love, in my opinion.
> 
> Love reading what others think of the new think juste.
> View attachment 4185673


I have never heard that, I'm pretty sure it's the same mechanism as the T wire bracelet which is a wire, not gold. Your collection is gorgeous by the way. How do you keep your pieces so shiny?


----------



## FacelessMan13

angellina88 said:


> Just got the Just Un Clou both bracelet and ring to match my Love bracelet. Love it! Highly recommend to try it in person. Didn’t expect I will like it that much!


Gorgeous. Love the rose gold JUC on you + the yellow gold slim love bracelet


----------



## FacelessMan13

zoesassynuo said:


> View attachment 4185202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the pink gold thin JUC!
> 
> My SA told me it has arrive today, so I went down to have a look. I like it more than I expected. Better than the original JUc and the price point is really good. So I got it.
> 
> I haven’t decided whether to wear it with my regular love or with my diamond bracelet and leave my love alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185203
> 
> 
> But either way be good for me.
> 
> It takes a bit getting use to to put on and off but I think once u are used to it, it is actually quite easy.
> 
> Also, my SA mentioned apparently it is made fully of gold but I am not sure if she is fully informed yet. She did tell me the thin JUC weighs approx 9.6g?
> 
> I was worried if it wasn’t  substantial but it is actually quite okay. It stills feel strong (not sure if that is the right word to describe it)
> 
> I did ask my SA what if I accidentally bang it really hard and it goes out of shape, she couldn’t answer me (and I see it may happen with my clumsiness) but she did say to bring it back and see what we could do then.
> 
> All in all I really do enjoy this piece.


Love your rose gold slim JUC stacked with your YG regular Cartier love. The bracelet is hollow with a wire in it, but it definitely is strong. Way stronger than the Tiffany wire items.


----------



## FacelessMan13

deerincashmere said:


> I tried on the small JUC after seeing all the pics here and it’s so cute. I think I either want a small one to stack with my small love, or a regular one to wear alone. Either option would go on my right wrist, I wear a 28mm as Ballon Bleu on my left one (and would stack the small love with it if I went with the regular JUC). Any thoughts?


the regular one not stacked is lovely on you.


----------



## Chic2street

FacelessMan13 said:


> I have never heard that, I'm pretty sure it's the same mechanism as the T wire bracelet which is a wire, not gold. Your collection is gorgeous by the way. How do you keep your pieces so shiny?


Thank you. I was trying out the jucs. Only the love is mine. I’ve had it for about 2.5 years. I really don’t do anything but wipe I periodically wipe it with a soft cloth or a jewelry cloth.

P.S. I had to create a new screen name when the app was deleted, as I couldn’t get my password reset for some reason


----------



## ShoesETCetera

Hi all- I finally bought the slim JUC after having my eye on it for over a year. I was taking it off every night but decided to just sleep with it on last night since I want to wear it 24/7 like I did with the love. I woke up this morning and it's BENT! I've had it for 5 days. I texted my SA and he said they can have it reshaped, but is it even worth it at this point?! I'm so disappointed. Anyone have a similar experience with it bending so quickly? The last picture is the day I got it, other two are today. 

TIA!!!


----------



## FacelessMan13

ShoesETCetera said:


> Hi all- I finally bought the slim JUC after having my eye on it for over a year. I was taking it off every night but decided to just sleep with it on last night since I want to wear it 24/7 like I did with the love. I woke up this morning and it's BENT! I've had it for 5 days. I texted my SA and he said they can have it reshaped, but is it even worth it at this point?! I'm so disappointed. Anyone have a similar experience with it bending so quickly? The last picture is the day I got it, other two are today.
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 4527020
> View attachment 4527021
> View attachment 4527022


I wear mine all the time, and it has not bent out of shape. I would suggest getting it fixed, it's won't take more than 20 minutes. It looks gorgeous on you by the way!


----------



## Princess518

ShoesETCetera said:


> Hi all- I finally bought the slim JUC after having my eye on it for over a year. I was taking it off every night but decided to just sleep with it on last night since I want to wear it 24/7 like I did with the love. I woke up this morning and it's BENT! I've had it for 5 days. I texted my SA and he said they can have it reshaped, but is it even worth it at this point?! I'm so disappointed. Anyone have a similar experience with it bending so quickly? The last picture is the day I got it, other two are today.
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 4527020
> View attachment 4527021
> View attachment 4527022


Have you tried moving the head of the nail to the other side of the pointed part? It’s possible it just got moved to the other side.


----------



## americanroyal89

ShoesETCetera said:


> Hi all- I finally bought the slim JUC after having my eye on it for over a year. I was taking it off every night but decided to just sleep with it on last night since I want to wear it 24/7 like I did with the love. I woke up this morning and it's BENT! I've had it for 5 days. I texted my SA and he said they can have it reshaped, but is it even worth it at this point?! I'm so disappointed. Anyone have a similar experience with it bending so quickly? The last picture is the day I got it, other two are today.
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 4527020
> View attachment 4527021
> View attachment 4527022



Ahhh this makes me so nervous. This was the next item on my list but I’m so afraid of durability. I like to wear my jewelry 24/7. Ugh I love the look of the thin juc but I may have to get the thin love to pair with my current love.


----------



## kate1988

My first ever Cartier piece


----------



## ShoesETCetera

FacelessMan13 said:


> I wear mine all the time, and it has not bent out of shape. I would suggest getting it fixed, it's won't take more than 20 minutes. It looks gorgeous on you by the way!


Thank you! SA actually said he will give me a new one. Not giving up on it, I love it too much


----------



## ShoesETCetera

Princess518 said:


> Have you tried moving the head of the nail to the other side of the pointed part? It’s possible it just got moved to the other side.


Thanks for the suggestion, I tried hoping that was it but it wasn't!


----------



## ShoesETCetera

americanroyal89 said:


> Ahhh this makes me so nervous. This was the next item on my list but I’m so afraid of durability. I like to wear my jewelry 24/7. Ugh I love the look of the thin juc but I may have to get the thin love to pair with my current love.


I know! But honestly even though I've had this hiccup I'm still a fan. I feel like there's nothing else like it, delicate and unique!


----------



## RAEDAY

kate1988 said:


> My first ever Cartier piece


Congratulations on your first Cartier!!  It looks divine!  Get ready--it's a VERY slippery slope after your first piece!


----------



## N00dle

ShoesETCetera said:


> Thank you! SA actually said he will give me a new one. Not giving up on it, I love it too much


Glad you are getting a new one! I’ve been wearing one for six months with no problems but I don’t wear it to bed or with any loosely knit sweaters for fear that it will snag and bend. Its so easy to take off/put on that it doesn’t bother me


----------



## BlingItOn

kate1988 said:


> My first ever Cartier piece


This looks fantastic on you, but you forgot to show us what is in those Tiffany boxes!!!


----------



## Makenna

ShoesETCetera said:


> Hi all- I finally bought the slim JUC after having my eye on it for over a year. I was taking it off every night but decided to just sleep with it on last night since I want to wear it 24/7 like I did with the love. I woke up this morning and it's BENT! I've had it for 5 days. I texted my SA and he said they can have it reshaped, but is it even worth it at this point?! I'm so disappointed. Anyone have a similar experience with it bending so quickly? The last picture is the day I got it, other two are today.
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 4527020
> View attachment 4527021
> View attachment 4527022



Not sure how that happened but I wear mine on my left wrist 24/7, hasn't taken it off since I bought it.  I was a bit worried since it's a bendable wire but my SA told me to bring it back if anything happens.


----------



## Daystar

Hello! Bought RG love bracelet last year and super happy with it I’m size 15. I love the look of JUC but regular one seemed a bit bulky. Tried on thin JUC in size 15. Worried that you are supposed to size down if I’m wearing it together with the love. Anyone have experience with wearing same size love and thin JUC? Wish they made it in 14 cm size! Thanks


----------



## forestrays

Finally bought the JUC bracelet! After a year of lusting over it and trying to convince myself I didn't need it, I ended up caving in.



While I was there my SA was kind enough to let me try stacking some love bracelets with it. I wish I came home with this stack! Something new to lust over now


----------



## RAEDAY

forestrays said:


> Finally bought the JUC bracelet! After a year of lusting over it and trying to convince myself I didn't need it, I ended up caving in.
> View attachment 4532759
> 
> 
> While I was there my SA was kind enough to let me try stacking some love bracelets with it. I wish I came home with this stack! Something new to lust over now
> 
> View attachment 4532760


I'm glad you caved--it looks absolutely fabulous on you!!  Congratulations on your new beauty!  I have the small JUC ring and am chomping at the bit to get the small JUC bracelet, too, to go with it and my Trinity cord.  Your pics make me want to go to my local boutique yesterday lol!  Thanks for sharing and enjoy!


----------



## forestrays

raedaybaby said:


> I'm glad you caved--it looks absolutely fabulous on you!!  Congratulations on your new beauty!  I have the small JUC ring and am chomping at the bit to get the small JUC bracelet, too, to go with it and my Trinity cord.  Your pics make me want to go to my local boutique yesterday lol!  Thanks for sharing and enjoy!



Thanks so much! I don't mean to be an enabler but it is absolutely worth it haha! I thought I'd feel a bit of regret or guilt after spending so much on one piece of item, but not with this beauty


----------



## RAEDAY

forestrays said:


> Thanks so much! I don't mean to be an enabler but it is absolutely worth it haha! I thought I'd feel a bit of regret or guilt after spending so much on one piece of item, but not with this beauty


By all means, enable away haha!!  You wear it really well!  I'm glad you have no regrets and I'm 100% confident I won't either.  It's a truly stunning piece and I can't wait to join the club!


----------



## ShoesETCetera

raedaybaby said:


> By all means, enable away haha!!  You wear it really well!  I'm glad you have no regrets and I'm 100% confident I won't either.  It's a truly stunning piece and I can't wait to join the club!


I agree! I thought I would feel like it wasn't worth it, but every time I look at it on my wrist I absolutely love it.


----------



## jayryan

Just purchased my thin JUC! I probably won’t wear my watch with my bracelets like the picture, but I like how they look!


----------



## ShoesETCetera

ShoesETCetera said:


> Hi all- I finally bought the slim JUC after having my eye on it for over a year. I was taking it off every night but decided to just sleep with it on last night since I want to wear it 24/7 like I did with the love. I woke up this morning and it's BENT! I've had it for 5 days. I texted my SA and he said they can have it reshaped, but is it even worth it at this point?! I'm so disappointed. Anyone have a similar experience with it bending so quickly? The last picture is the day I got it, other two are today.
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 4527020
> View attachment 4527021
> View attachment 4527022


Finally made it in to get my new JUC since mine bent so quickly. Even more in love with it now! Thinking of wearing on my left without anything else (and only occasionally wearing my watch). Thoughts? 

Also the SA said that the correct way to take it off/put on is to flip the nail over in the “open” position, then back once it’s on/off. I knew it bent the other way but wasn’t aware that this was the proper way to open and close. Can anyone confirm? Thanks!


----------



## ShoesETCetera

ShoesETCetera said:


> Finally made it in to get my new JUC since mine bent so quickly. Even more in love with it now! Thinking of wearing on my left without anything else (and only occasionally wearing my watch). Thoughts?
> 
> Also the SA said that the correct way to take it off/put on is to flip the nail over in the “open” position, then back once it’s on/off. I knew it bent the other way but wasn’t aware that this was the proper way to open and close. Can anyone confirm? Thanks!


----------



## N00dle

ShoesETCetera said:


> Finally made it in to get my new JUC since mine bent so quickly. Even more in love with it now! Thinking of wearing on my left without anything else (and only occasionally wearing my watch). Thoughts?
> 
> Also the SA said that the correct way to take it off/put on is to flip the nail over in the “open” position, then back once it’s on/off. I knew it bent the other way but wasn’t aware that this was the proper way to open and close. Can anyone confirm? Thanks!



No idea - they didn’t tell me that or even show me that way in the store. I never open it like that because I would think it would cause more wear and tear. I just stretch it open the smallest amount possible to fit over my wrist.


----------



## ShoesETCetera

N00dle said:


> No idea - they didn’t tell me that or even show me that way in the store. I never open it like that because I would think it would cause more wear and tear. I just stretch it open the smallest amount possible to fit over my wrist.


Thank you, and same! The SA never mentioned that the first time and did exactly what you said, just opened wide enough to slip it off. He had back to back clients when I went in to exchange it so he had someone else help me.


----------



## rakhee81

ShoesETCetera said:


> Finally made it in to get my new JUC since mine bent so quickly. Even more in love with it now! Thinking of wearing on my left without anything else (and only occasionally wearing my watch). Thoughts?
> 
> Also the SA said that the correct way to take it off/put on is to flip the nail over in the “open” position, then back once it’s on/off. I knew it bent the other way but wasn’t aware that this was the proper way to open and close. Can anyone confirm? Thanks!



‘Opening’ the bracelet by flipping the nail head over is the way I was told/shown to take mine on and off by my SA in Harrods


----------



## ShoesETCetera

Thanks Rakhee! So interesting that I wasn't shown that way originally, and that it seems there is conflicting info from SA's on this! Let's get to the bottom of it!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

If you ask the Cartier online boutique the correct way to open and close/take on and off is to bend it and slide your wrist through it kinda like the cuff. They even sent me a picture how to do it but I can’t download the email for some reason maybe because it was a year ago when I asked.. my sales associate also showed me this way as well I’ve been using him for years he knows for sure the proper procedure. Hope this helps !


----------



## ShoesETCetera

lvjunkyxo said:


> If you ask the Cartier online boutique the correct way to open and close/take on and off is to bend it and slide your wrist through it kinda like the cuff. They even sent me a picture how to do it but I can’t download the email for some reason maybe because it was a year ago when I asked.. my sales associate also showed me this way as well I’ve been using him for years he knows for sure the proper procedure. Hope this helps !


Thank you! Yes the original SA I was working with showed me this way as well, and even said the bracelet DOES bend the other way but he wouldn't do it.


----------



## crazyshopper7

Daystar said:


> Hello! Bought RG love bracelet last year and super happy with it I’m size 15. I love the look of JUC but regular one seemed a bit bulky. Tried on thin JUC in size 15. Worried that you are supposed to size down if I’m wearing it together with the love. Anyone have experience with wearing same size love and thin JUC? Wish they made it in 14 cm size! Thanks


I had to size down for the small JUC , as compared to my small love bangle.


----------



## crazyshopper7

ShoesETCetera said:


> Finally made it in to get my new JUC since mine bent so quickly. Even more in love with it now! Thinking of wearing on my left without anything else (and only occasionally wearing my watch). Thoughts?
> 
> Also the SA said that the correct way to take it off/put on is to flip the nail over in the “open” position, then back once it’s on/off. I knew it bent the other way but wasn’t aware that this was the proper way to open and close. Can anyone confirm? Thanks!


I had the same problem ,mine got stuck in something and twisted a bit unfortunately there’s no cattier store near me so I have to wait till my next trip to get this fixed. I am still wearing the bit  twisted version 24/7 along with my thin love bangle. I don’t like buying pieces that I have to keep taking off


----------



## boeyshona

I tried both the ring and the bracelet and it's so gorgeous!! But the bracelet is really thin and flimsy, not sure if worth the $$$. Also it's super lightweight as compared to the love bangle which feels more substantial. I'm gearing towards the ring - it's so pretty!


----------



## RAEDAY

At last, here’s my entry and also my very first bangle from Cartier!! 
I have to say, the small JUC ring and bracelet really complement each other. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## KensingtonUK

ShoesETCetera said:


> Finally made it in to get my new JUC since mine bent so quickly. Even more in love with it now! Thinking of wearing on my left without anything else (and only occasionally wearing my watch). Thoughts?
> 
> Also the SA said that the correct way to take it off/put on is to flip the nail over in the “open” position, then back once it’s on/off. I knew it bent the other way but wasn’t aware that this was the proper way to open and close. Can anyone confirm? Thanks!


That is the correct way but they do a poor job training the SA.   When I bought mine in Heathrow I showed the SA this way and all the SA in the store couldn’t believe it and were like omg that makes sense, I am going to google it.  ‍♀️


----------



## L etoile

KensingtonUK said:


> That is the correct way but they do a poor job training the SA.   When I bought mine in Heathrow I showed the SA this way and all the SA in the store couldn’t believe it and were like omg that makes sense, I am going to google it.  ‍♀️



I don't understand this. Is there a video?


----------



## lara0112

I had the original JUC bracelet and ring but both were too thick and heavy for me. the bracelet worries me because of the way it opens, but I just got myself the thin ring and can't wait to get it because I still love the style so much


----------



## Shelly13

Hi all, 

I’m thinking of getting the JUC slim to stack with my original LOVE. After reading this forum I am a little hesitant on the purchase now due to the mechanism of the bracelet and how it can get caught onto things easily. 

Should I bite the bullet and get it or purchase a lady Dior mini instead? HELLPPP  please


----------



## Himeko057

Shelly13 said:


> View attachment 4550760
> View attachment 4550761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I’m thinking of getting the JUC slim to stack with my original LOVE. After reading this forum I am a little hesitant on the purchase now due to the mechanism of the bracelet and how it can get caught onto things easily.
> 
> Should I bite the bullet and get it or purchase a lady Dior mini instead? HELLPPP  please



I have the thin JUC and I wear it everyday with my classic love. I personally haven’t had any issues with it catching on my sweaters and I’ve been wearing it for the last 4 months. 

If you love the look of the JUC I wouldn’t let the possibility of it catching on something stop you. That said, the lady dior mini looks gorgeous on you too.


----------



## llm637

raedaybaby said:


> At last, here’s my entry and also my very first bangle from Cartier!!
> I have to say, the small JUC ring and bracelet really complement each other. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4544690
> View attachment 4544692




Hello! are your rings the same size?  im thinking about getting the slim ring to stack with my regular sized love.  Looks great one you!

Also, has anyone had any problems with the wire inside the slim bracelet setting on airport security?


----------



## RAEDAY

llm637 said:


> Hello! are your rings the same size?  im thinking about getting the slim ring to stack with my regular sized love.  Looks great one you!
> 
> Also, has anyone had any problems with the wire inside the slim bracelet setting on airport security?


Thank you so much! My Love ring is a size 58 and I had to size down for the JUC to a 55 due to its unique shape.  I can still comfortably wear the JUC on my index finger, too, which is slightly thicker than my middle finger.  Hope this helps!  You won’t be disappointed!


----------



## KM7029

Does anyone have the Love cuff and a small JUC?  Just wondering if you had to size up or down in comparison to the cuff?


----------



## nycmamaofone

KM7029 said:


> Does anyone have the Love cuff and a small JUC?  Just wondering if you had to size up or down in comparison to the cuff?



I have this exact combo and I sized down 1 size for the small JUC.


----------



## missjesf

Hey guys! I’m thinking about adding a JUC to my white gold LOVE bracelet. I tend to splurge on a jewelry piece every time I hit a milestone. I have small wrists and tend to favor the thin JUC so it’s not overwhelming. Do you guys know if the JUC small comes in white gold. I’m only seeing YG and RG on the website??


----------



## cassisberry

The last time I checked, the thin JUC was not available in white gold.  



missjesf said:


> Hey guys! I’m thinking about adding a JUC to my white gold LOVE bracelet. I tend to splurge on a jewelry piece every time I hit a milestone. I have small wrists and tend to favor the thin JUC so it’s not overwhelming. Do you guys know if the JUC small comes in white gold. I’m only seeing YG and RG on the website??


----------



## animal 1

I love seeing all the photos of the thin JUC!! For those who own it, what made you decide to go with the thin over the original? Would you still go with that decision?


----------



## vvendyu

Added another piece to my collection. Never thought I would like the juste un clou but it looked so pretty on. I had to have it!!


----------



## Aprilmay

cassisberry said:


> The last time I checked, the thin JUC was not available in white gold.


I just purchased the white gold small JUC in Cartier in New York last week Nov 25th. I loved it so much that I went back and bought the yellow gold too. They didn’t have many in white gold as they were going to have to order one for me internationally but I decided to get it for a different finger instead and they had one in stock left which my SA managed to locate for me. I can post a photo later


----------



## south-of-france

I think cassisberry meant the bracelet, not the ring. My SA said that the small JUC bracelet wasn’t available in white gold.


----------



## Daystar

I’m interested in buying the thin JUC but am worried about sizing. I am a size 15 in love bracelet. Has anyone worn size 15 JUC and size 15 love on same wrist? I wish they make a size 14 as they recommend sizing down! I tried it on briefly but am not sure how it will work day to
day. Thank you!


----------



## BlingItOn

I’m finally ready to pull the trigger on the slim JUC bracelet for my anniversary in March. I tried it on in yellow gold and pink gold last night. I loved both, but need help deciding! Would love to get some opinions! Thanks in advance!


----------



## NSB

BlingItOn said:


> I’m finally ready to pull the trigger on the slim JUC bracelet for my anniversary in March. I tried it on in yellow gold and pink gold last night. I loved both, but need help deciding! Would love to get some opinions! Thanks in advance!


I want the thin JUC so badly. I want it in YG to go with my two YG loves. I like the RG too but the YG looks better with my skin tone.


----------



## ShoesETCetera

BlingItOn said:


> I’m finally ready to pull the trigger on the slim JUC bracelet for my anniversary in March. I tried it on in yellow gold and pink gold last night. I loved both, but need help deciding! Would love to get some opinions! Thanks in advance!


Love your whole wrist! I'm always for YG as I feel it is more timeless, however the PG looks gorgeous on your skin tone. I tried both and the YG just looked better on my all around. It must be the angle but the PG looks much smaller than the YG in this! Let us know which you decide!


----------



## vvendyu

BlingItOn said:


> I’m finally ready to pull the trigger on the slim JUC bracelet for my anniversary in March. I tried it on in yellow gold and pink gold last night. I loved both, but need help deciding! Would love to get some opinions! Thanks in advance!



I love the yellow gold juste in clou with your stack!!! So pretty! In my opinion, I think pink gold is more trendy, whereas yellow gold is more classic. 

I don’t think you can go wrong with either. The pink gold is pretty subtle. But my vote is on yellow gold! Keep us posted!! So happy for you!!


----------



## ShoesETCetera

My YG JUC slim today. 23 degrees!


----------



## americanroyal89

BlingItOn said:


> I’m finally ready to pull the trigger on the slim JUC bracelet for my anniversary in March. I tried it on in yellow gold and pink gold last night. I loved both, but need help deciding! Would love to get some opinions! Thanks in advance!


I’m actually planning on buying the pink gold one next week so I thought I’d be biased towards the pink gold. But I think yellow gold looks amazing in your stack.


----------



## BlingItOn

NSB said:


> I want the thin JUC so badly. I want it in YG to go with my two YG loves. I like the RG too but the YG looks better with my skin tone.


Go try it on if you have not already! I am really looking forward to getting it.



ShoesETCetera said:


> Love your whole wrist! I'm always for YG as I feel it is more timeless, however the PG looks gorgeous on your skin tone. I tried both and the YG just looked better on my all around. It must be the angle but the PG looks much smaller than the YG in this! Let us know which you decide!


Thank you! Yes, I noticed that the YG somehow appears larger in the pic, but definitely not in person.


vvendyu said:


> I love the yellow gold juste in clou with your stack!!! So pretty! In my opinion, I think pink gold is more trendy, whereas yellow gold is more classic.
> 
> I don’t think you can go wrong with either. The pink gold is pretty subtle. But my vote is on yellow gold! Keep us posted!! So happy for you!!


Thank you! Everyone on this forum is so lovely.


americanroyal89 said:


> I’m actually planning on buying the pink gold one next week so I thought I’d be biased towards the pink gold. But I think yellow gold looks amazing in your stack.


Thank you! Please post a pic when you buy it!

I was kind of leaning toward the yellow, and now I’m sure that is what I’ll buy. I’m really excited about this future purchase. Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## oxygen.

Thinner version with diamonds just released, China exclusive for now!


----------



## americanroyal89

Just bought this beauty today. I’m in love with how it looks with my love.


----------



## ShoesETCetera

americanroyal89 said:


> Just bought this beauty today. I’m in love with how it looks with my love.
> View attachment 4648018
> View attachment 4648019
> View attachment 4648020


Congrats! Looks gorgeous!


----------



## americanroyal89

ShoesETCetera said:


> Congrats! Looks gorgeous!


Thank you! I keep staring lol


----------



## Croissant

oxygen. said:


> View attachment 4642167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinner version with diamonds just released, China exclusive for now!


OMG I just purchased the pink gold version of the thin JUC to complement my standard size yellow gold JUC (love the thin for stacking) and now i see it comes in diamond which was my DREAM!! Just purchased a few days ago so if its something that will be available in the US i will be within the exchange window!!


----------



## gyang333

Croissant said:


> OMG I just purchased the pink gold version of the thin JUC to complement my standard size yellow gold JUC (love the thin for stacking) and now i see it comes in diamond which was my DREAM!! Just purchased a few days ago so if its something that will be available in the US i will be within the exchange window!!


I would assume that it will be made available reasonably quickly.  I don't know that Cartier does regional exclusives, especially with a JUC bracelet that they can upsell from the regular SM version.


----------



## Babypooh777

oxygen. said:


> View attachment 4642167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinner version with diamonds just released, China exclusive for now!



Omg I've been waiting for this!! Anyone tried in store yet?? Waiting for some pictures


----------



## girliegirl

BlingItOn said:


> I’m finally ready to pull the trigger on the slim JUC bracelet for my anniversary in March. I tried it on in yellow gold and pink gold last night. I loved both, but need help deciding! Would love to get some opinions! Thanks in advance!


Would love to hear about these other gorgeous bracelets also! Who makes them?


----------



## Croissant

Anyone in China? I’d like to buy the thin JUC with diamonds but my SA believes it may just be for the Asian market. Just curious about what my options are during my exchange window.


----------



## Babypooh777

Croissant said:


> Anyone in China? I’d like to buy the thin JUC with diamonds but my SA believes it may just be for the Asian market. Just curious about what my options are during my exchange window.



Can you return as credit note so at least you can purchase the diamonds when it comes out later? I really hope it's not just for Asian market..


----------



## MoreTorque

I wonder if the thin JUC w/diamonds is only available in YG


----------



## Blingcrazy

BlingItOn said:


> I’m finally ready to pull the trigger on the slim JUC bracelet for my anniversary in March. I tried it on in yellow gold and pink gold last night. I loved both, but need help deciding! Would love to get some opinions! Thanks in advance!


Beautiful stack!! YG is the best for your arm. Candy


----------



## Blingcrazy

I have a question. My SA in las vegas did not explain how to wear the JUC


----------



## Croissant

Babypooh777 said:


> Can you return as credit note so at least you can purchase the diamonds when it comes out later? I really hope it's not just for Asian market..


Im sure I could but it’s risky because there’s no telling if and when it will come here. I also think it’s pretty crazy that a brand can’t ship a product internationally to their client as a special order. I guess I should wait a few more days to get a final answer and then enjoy what I have. Should it ever come here I can buy another and either sell mine or just have an even bigger stack than I anticipated!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I hope the small JUC with diamonds will be released in NA as well. I need to start saving my pennies now, lol.


----------



## Babypooh777

Cartier's CN website doesn't show the diamond option yet. Maybe it's not out?


----------



## munkeebag81

Does anyone have any more info on the thin JUC with diamonds?


----------



## Croissant

munkeebag81 said:


> Does anyone have any more info on the thin JUC with diamonds?


Nope SA never wrote back with an answer after initially telling me that inter communications did not inform the NA stores about this item coming. Which means it was /is being released to the Asian market only. At least for now.


----------



## munkeebag81

thanks for the reply.

I was about to purchase the thin on but if there is a chance of it being released with the diamonds,  I might just hold off for a little while.   




Croissant said:


> Nope SA never wrote back with an answer after initially telling me that inter communications did not inform the NA stores about this item coming. Which means it was /is being released to the Asian market only. At least for now.


----------



## nauornever

Hello, has any of you ever had their small Juc ring resized? I'm considering it for my pointer finger but am unsure if I will like it longterm. So I'm wondering if I could resize it down the road to fit my ring finger (smaller size than pointer finger). TIA!


----------



## marzipanchen

hi @nauornever ! I had the regular JUC resized by 1/2 size free of charge. My SA told me that this is possible only once (but never for the LOVE ring). Turned out great, now it is the perfect fit. Good luck!


----------



## americanroyal89

munkeebag81 said:


> Does anyone have any more info on the thin JUC with diamonds?



I asked my SA about it and she never even heard about it being made with diamonds. But then later I was on Instagram and I saw the user @arilovesfashionx posting with what looks like 2 sm juc bracelets.


----------



## munkeebag81

I think those are the earrings?




americanroyal89 said:


> I asked my SA about it and she never even heard about it being made with diamonds. But then later I was on Instagram and I saw the user @arilovesfashionx posting with what looks like 2 sm juc bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667110


----------



## americanroyal89

munkeebag81 said:


> I think those are the earrings?


 Oh? LOL dang. I guess I was wishfully thinking and hoping they were bracelets haha. Oops.


----------



## nauornever

marzipanchen said:


> hi @nauornever ! I had the regular JUC resized by 1/2 size free of charge. My SA told me that this is possible only once (but never for the LOVE ring). Turned out great, now it is the perfect fit. Good luck!


Thanks for the feedback! That sounds good.


----------



## Croissant

americanroyal89 said:


> I asked my SA about it and she never even heard about it being made with diamonds. But then later I was on Instagram and I saw the user @arilovesfashionx posting with what looks like 2 sm juc bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667110


Yes! See they do exist. I was told only being sold in Asia for now, unless this has now been released in Europe as well (looked at her IG seems like she’s in Germany?) Which means US is coming soon? The tiny single diamond On the pointy part is so funny.


----------



## Croissant

munkeebag81 said:


> I think those are the earrings?


Actually you are right. I see the earring backs now. Well, still, they do exist just not in North America.


----------



## xxjoolisa

Croissant said:


> Yes! See they do exist. I was told only being sold in Asia for now, unless this has now been released in Europe as well (looked at her IG seems like she’s in Germany?) Which means US is coming soon? The tiny single diamond On the pointy part is so funny.



They are currently only available in mainland China, not even Hong Kong or other places in Asia... And only available in rose gold. They look filmsy though.


----------



## xxjoolisa

Croissant said:


> Anyone in China? I’d like to buy the thin JUC with diamonds but my SA believes it may just be for the Asian market. Just curious about what my options are during my exchange window.


I was told it was only available in online store and only in China. But currently sold out.


----------



## xxjoolisa

Babypooh777 said:


> Cartier's CN website doesn't show the diamond option yet. Maybe it's not out?


They are unfortunately only available on Tmall Chinese online shopping site but not the official cartier website. But now it's sold out and not available. There was only rose gold to choose though. I was eyeing on it but SA said they weren't told a release date (not even for Hong Kong or other places in Asia) but the bracelet appears to be very thin and light with tiny diamonds on the tips.


----------



## xxjoolisa

Here are some pics of the small version JUC with diamonds in rose gold. 





Personally still prefer the larger version which seems more classic? It feels more sturdy, here's a Pic of the gold version with diamonds:


----------



## Babypooh777

Thank you. The regular JUC looks so nice on your wrist! I've tried it and somehow it looks huge on me! And I'm planning to stack it with my regular Love so I thought the thin one will be nicer. Will try again once it's out in the store..


----------



## xxjoolisa

I think the regular size with diamonds is a little on the high price. But I just couldn’t wait for the smaller version and I want some diamonds with it so it looks less plain. Urgh


----------



## munkeebag81

I felt the same way when I tried on the regular size JUC and I feel in love with the thing JUC but after seeing the pics of the thin JUC with the diamond I think I’m gonna wait for that one if and when it comes out in the US



Babypooh777 said:


> Thank you. The regular JUC looks so nice on your wrist! I've tried it and somehow it looks huge on me! And I'm planning to stack it with my regular Love so I thought the thin one will be nicer. Will try again once it's out in the store..


----------



## Summerof89

My SA confirmed that Australia will get the thin with diamond in June, and YG will be available.

The price will range from 6000 to 7000 AUD. it is currently 32,300 CNY in China.

YAY now I am torn between the thin with diamond or regular without diamond because regular with diamond just does not suit my bank account right now. thoughts anyone?


----------



## Croissant

Summerof89 said:


> My SA confirmed that Australia will get the thin with diamond in June, and YG will be available.
> 
> The price will range from 6000 to 7000 AUD. it is currently 32,300 CNY in China.
> 
> YAY now I am torn between the thin with diamond or regular without diamond because regular with diamond just does not suit my bank account right now. thoughts anyone?


I actually returned my thin JUC (I already have a regular sized one that is plain YG) and am exchanging it for a regular size diamond JUC, also probably in YG though I want to try the WG as well. It’s 3x more expensive but it’s what i really want. Once the thin diamond JUC comes out in the US I will probably buy that one as a fun accessory. It was easy to return the plain thin JUC because 1) I knew the diamond version was coming eventually and 2) it was impractical and flimsy. Don’t get me wrong, it’s a fun accessory and looks adorable but it’s an “add on” piece in my opinion, for those who already have what they want in their collection. It just didn’t make any sense for me to keep it since I wanted the regular size diamond JUC and regretted not purchasing it in the first place. The thin version is hollow and is difficult to take on and off (and while you’re going through the learning curve of trying to figure out the best way to put it on and remove it, you feel as if you will bend it or break it beyond repair and wind up not wearing it out of fear.)


----------



## myfirstchanel

americanroyal89 said:


> I asked my SA about it and she never even heard about it being made with diamonds. But then later I was on Instagram and I saw the user @arilovesfashionx posting with what looks like 2 sm juc bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667110


They do have the sm just un Clou with diamonds but right now I think it’s limited to China only it should be released world wide later


----------



## Summerof89

Croissant said:


> I actually returned my thin JUC (I already have a regular sized one that is plain YG) and am exchanging it for a regular size diamond JUC, also probably in YG though I want to try the WG as well. It’s 3x more expensive but it’s what i really want. Once the thin diamond JUC comes out in the US I will probably buy that one as a fun accessory. It was easy to return the plain thin JUC because 1) I knew the diamond version was coming eventually and 2) it was impractical and flimsy. Don’t get me wrong, it’s a fun accessory and looks adorable but it’s an “add on” piece in my opinion, for those who already have what they want in their collection. It just didn’t make any sense for me to keep it since I wanted the regular size diamond JUC and regretted not purchasing it in the first place. The thin version is hollow and is difficult to take on and off (and while you’re going through the learning curve of trying to figure out the best way to put it on and remove it, you feel as if you will bend it or break it beyond repair and wind up not wearing it out of fear.)


I definitely love the classic juc with diamond the most, it’s just so pricey compared to others. But fair enough I agree with you about the thin version being flimsy I like the weight of classic juc a lot it’s a very substantial piece. In my own opinion I see the thin version as an “acceptable compromise” to what I really want which is the original juc with diamond.


----------



## Croissant

Summerof89 said:


> I definitely love the classic juc with diamond the most, it’s just so pricey compared to others. But fair enough I agree with you about the thin version being flimsy I like the weight of classic juc a lot it’s a very substantial piece. In my own opinion I see the thin version as an “acceptable compromise” to what I really want which is the original juc with diamond.


I bought my regular size diamond JUC today and told my SA about the thin version I returned being flimsy. He assured me that no matter how much it feels like you are going to break or bend it while putting it on (within reason of course) that it will withstand it and will not break. I think I’m all JUC’ed out for now (my bank account definitely is) so I’ll be interested to see if I reconsider the thin version with diamonds once it finally arrives. If anything I would like to try it on.


----------



## Babypooh777

Summerof89 said:


> My SA confirmed that Australia will get the thin with diamond in June, and YG will be available.
> 
> The price will range from 6000 to 7000 AUD. it is currently 32,300 CNY in China.
> 
> YAY now I am torn between the thin with diamond or regular without diamond because regular with diamond just does not suit my bank account right now. thoughts anyone?



Yayy!! I'm located on Australia and can't wait to purchase it. My Love feels very lonely right now on my wrist!

I've already set my mind on having the JUC with diamond, either thin or regular. So now it's just whether I want to spend that $$$ for the regular with diamond. Haven't tried the thin without diamond yet so I don't know how flimsy they are, but the regular feels huge especially when stacked with the Love.

Have you tried anyone of them yet? It may help you decide


----------



## Summerof89

Babypooh777 said:


> Yayy!! I'm located on Australia and can't wait to purchase it. My Love feels very lonely right now on my wrist!
> 
> I've already set my mind on having the JUC with diamond, either thin or regular. So now it's just whether I want to spend that $$$ for the regular with diamond. Haven't tried the thin without diamond yet so I don't know how flimsy they are, but the regular feels huge especially when stacked with the Love.
> 
> Have you tried anyone of them yet? It may help you decide


I have tried them both on and I definitely like the weight or the regular. Something about it being solid gold is very sexy to me. But the $$$$$$$ is holding me back due to my hermes addiction. So I guess maybe no bags for me in 2020/2021 or opt in for the regular no diamonds juc.


----------



## lumkeikei

I just went to the Hong Kong Cartier store in Musea mall. The SA said they will be getting the thin juc with diamonds in June. It will be around $32300. Its up on the website now. Hope that helps!


----------



## bisousx

Does anyone know the price for the thin JUC w/ diamond tips?


----------



## Croissant

lumkeikei said:


> I just went to the Hong Kong Cartier store in Musea mall. The SA said they will be getting the thin juc with diamonds in June. It will be around $32300. Its up on the website now. Hope that helps!


Thanks! I already purchased the traditional size JUC with diamonds in white gold as this was my dream piece and have a yellow gold traditional size JUC as well. Now that I am satisfied with my JUC set I look forward to purchasing this one in pink gold with diamonds as a fun additional piece.


----------



## Cartier Forever

The diamond thin clou just arrived in HK. Seems a limited amount of 50 pcs are available in boutique.


----------



## ani108

New additions to JUC lineup


----------



## munkeebag81

I called customer service to see if they would have any info about the thin with diamond being released in the US.   The client advisor told me it will be coming to the US in a few months but was unable to tell me when.


----------



## nycmamaofone

munkeebag81 said:


> I called customer service to see if they would have any info about the thin with diamond being released in the US.   The client advisor told me it will be coming to the US in a few months but was unable to tell me when.



Will it have the same flexible mechanism as the original thin?  Any idea about price?


----------



## munkeebag81

I didn’t ask but I assumed it’s the same mechanism as the current thin one and the only difference is this one will have the diamonds.   She didn’t have the price in USD.  

M





nycmamaofone said:


> Will it have the same flexible mechanism as the original thin?  Any idea about price?


----------



## Croissant

nycmamaofone said:


> Will it have the same flexible mechanism as the original thin?  Any idea about price?


I’m going to assume the USD equivalent to 32,300 HK which is around $4,100 USD. This seems about right as the tiny diamond addition would raise the price by about a thousand dollars.


----------



## wolfieloof

I tried it on at the HK store today. It's only a sample (size 16 - although my actual JUC size is 15) and the actual stock will only be here in June.

I would say the thin version is great for people with smaller wrists


----------



## Cclover2013

wolfieloof said:


> I tried it on at the HK store today. It's only a sample (size 16 - although my actual JUC size is 15) and the actual stock will only be here in June.
> 
> I would say the thin version is great for people with smaller wrists


So cute!


----------



## Babypooh777

wolfieloof said:


> I tried it on at the HK store today. It's only a sample (size 16 - although my actual JUC size is 15) and the actual stock will only be here in June.
> 
> I would say the thin version is great for people with smaller wrists



I'm lovin it already!! Can't wait!!! Ughhh...


----------



## twitspie

Love it!  I am planning on selling my SM plain JUC and buying this


----------



## munkeebag81

Can’t wait to see it in person!


----------



## Croissant

My SA told me the thin diamond JUC is coming to NYC in July (assuming the world doesn’t implode)
But there are other goodies coming too, like a diamond JUC that is between the classic and jumbo size which will cost around 25-30 thousand USD. It won’t be as thin as the classic size but not as thick as that jumbo size.


----------



## Babypooh777

Croissant said:


> My SA told me the thin diamond JUC is coming to NYC in July (assuming the world doesn’t implode)
> But there are other goodies coming too, like a diamond JUC that is between the classic and jumbo size which will cost around 25-30 thousand USD. It won’t be as thin as the classic size but not as thick as that jumbo size.


I wish they made something in between the classic and thin. Classic is too big for me but the thin seems too wobbly


----------



## wolfieloof

twitspie said:


> Love it!  I am planning on selling my SM plain JUC and buying this



Can you please let me know where you can sell it? And what you expect the prices to be like? Thank you!


----------



## twitspie

Hello
You can sell jewellery on ebay or other pre-owned websites.  I would hope for 75% return on the original price xx


----------



## Summerof89

I am really torn between this new thinner version with diamonds vs the original size with diamonds. The price difference is just huge!


----------



## wolfieloof

twitspie said:


> Hello
> You can sell jewellery on ebay or other pre-owned websites.  I would hope for 75% return on the original price xx


Thank you so much )


----------



## munkeebag81

Have you tired on the classic and thin in store?   I tried in both.   I felt the classic was too big for me but fell in love with the thin one.  I am waiting to see the thin with diamond before making my purchase. 




Summerof89 said:


> I am really torn between this new thinner version with diamonds vs the original size with diamonds. The price difference is just huge!


----------



## americanroyal89

munkeebag81 said:


> Have you tired on the classic and thin in store?   I tried in both.   I felt the classic was too big for me but fell in love with the thin one.  I am waiting to see the thin with diamond before making my purchase.


Agree about trying it on. I wanted the classic  but when i tried it on I but it overpowered my love where as whereas the thin one complements it. At least that’s how the proportions worked out for my wrist. 

so I would try it on and then decide. Don’t base your decision on price alone. Those always end up being our regrets lol


----------



## eggandbacon81

munkeebag81 said:


> I felt the same way when I tried on the regular size JUC and I feel in love with the thing JUC but after seeing the pics of the thin JUC with the diamond I think I’m gonna wait for that one if and when it comes out in the US


Same here. I tried the regular size in store with my love bracelet - it just does’t look right, or not as nice as on other people’s wrists. Going to wait for this version also!


----------



## Summerof89

munkeebag81 said:


> Have you tired on the classic and thin in store?   I tried in both.   I felt the classic was too big for me but fell in love with the thin one.  I am waiting to see the thin with diamond before making my purchase.





americanroyal89 said:


> Agree about trying it on. I wanted the classic  but when i tried it on I but it overpowered my love where as whereas the thin one complements it. At least that’s how the proportions worked out for my wrist.
> 
> so I would try it on and then decide. Don’t base your decision on price alone. Those always end up being our regrets lol





eggandbacon81 said:


> Same here. I tried the regular size in store with my love bracelet - it just does’t look right, or not as nice as on other people’s wrists. Going to wait for this version also!



I did try and compare the plain versions and liked the weight of the classic more but sadly I don’t like the JUC without diamonds. Ahhhh expensive taste sucks Haha but I will wait for the thin with diamond to come out and compare both again. The new version looks very beautiful and dainty


----------



## Croissant

Summerof89 said:


> I did try and compare the plain versions and liked the weight of the classic more but sadly I don’t like the JUC without diamonds. Ahhhh expensive taste sucks Haha but I will wait for the thin with diamond to come out and compare both again. The new version looks very beautiful and dainty


It will be as hollow and bendy as the regular version. My opinion is that this thin one with diamonds is a great little extra piece for fun but not a significant piece of jewelry for your collection. If that’s ok then go for it but if you’re still building this is going to be an expensive sidetrack.


----------



## Summerof89

Croissant said:


> It will be as hollow and bendy as the regular version. My opinion is that this thin one with diamonds is a great little extra piece for fun but not a significant piece of jewelry for your collection. If that’s ok then go for it but if you’re still building this is going to be an expensive sidetrack.


I think I am after a significant piece during this slow building period. Thank you for your opinion it was very useful and validating  can’t wait to have them allllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Lawny

Hello!
This is going to be my first post here!
I purchased the thin JUC RG ring and I am completely IN LOVE. I've been debating between the thin LOVE bangle or the thin JUC bangle. Can anyone let me know if they wear their JUC 24/7? Because of the bendy mechanism, I'm a bit worried that its a piece I will constantly have to take on and off. Sorry in advance if someone has already asked this!
Thank you all


----------



## americanroyal89

Lawny said:


> Hello!
> This is going to be my first post here!
> I purchased the thin JUC RG ring and I am completely IN LOVE. I've been debating between the thin LOVE bangle or the thin JUC bangle. Can anyone let me know if they wear their JUC 24/7? Because of the bendy mechanism, I'm a bit worried that its a piece I will constantly have to take on and off. Sorry in advance if someone has already asked this!
> Thank you all


I wear mine 24/7  I hate jewelry that I need to take on and off lol. I’ve only had it for about a month and a half, but it’s been on pretty much the entire time.


----------



## wolfieloof

Lawny said:


> Hello!
> This is going to be my first post here!
> I purchased the thin JUC RG ring and I am completely IN LOVE. I've been debating between the thin LOVE bangle or the thin JUC bangle. Can anyone let me know if they wear their JUC 24/7? Because of the bendy mechanism, I'm a bit worried that its a piece I will constantly have to take on and off. Sorry in advance if someone has already asked this!
> Thank you all



I have been wearing mine 24/7 for the past 2.5 months. I love this piece so much - it's weight and presence is perfect for every day wear. Its sits nicely on my 13cm wrist. I tried the classic one and it was too big. The wire mechanism of this daintier piece does not bother me. I'm thinking of adding a thin love bracelet  and possibly a thin JUC with diamonds to go with it even though I do this it looks lovely alone as well.


----------



## Himeko057

Lawny said:


> Hello!
> This is going to be my first post here!
> I purchased the thin JUC RG ring and I am completely IN LOVE. I've been debating between the thin LOVE bangle or the thin JUC bangle. Can anyone let me know if they wear their JUC 24/7? Because of the bendy mechanism, I'm a bit worried that its a piece I will constantly have to take on and off. Sorry in advance if someone has already asked this!
> Thank you all



I’ve worn my sm juc 24/7 for the last 9 months with no issues at all.


----------



## Lawny

wolfieloof said:


> I have been wearing mine 24/7 for the past 2.5 months. I love this piece so much - it's weight and presence is perfect for every day wear. Its sits nicely on my 13cm wrist. I tried the classic one and it was too big. The wire mechanism of this daintier piece does not bother me. I'm thinking of adding a thin love bracelet  and possibly a thin JUC with diamonds to go with it even though I do this it looks lovely alone as well.



Thank you so much for your response!
I was debating between the larger one as well but I also have a small wrist and was worried it would just look too bulky.


----------



## bagdivaqueenb

Lawny said:


> Hello!
> This is going to be my first post here!
> I purchased the thin JUC RG ring and I am completely IN LOVE. I've been debating between the thin LOVE bangle or the thin JUC bangle. Can anyone let me know if they wear their JUC 24/7? Because of the bendy mechanism, I'm a bit worried that its a piece I will constantly have to take on and off. Sorry in advance if someone has already asked this!
> Thank you all


I have both bracelets and I wear them both 24/7 and I love them.  It’s very comfortable and honestly you don’t even realize that you have anything on.  The thin JUC isn’t flimsy as people make it seem.  I’ve taken mine off and on no problems.


----------



## americanroyal89

I am still so happy I added the thin juc to wear with my love. The proportions just work for me. 

And it doesn’t hurt that I love rose gold at dusk.


----------



## amandaimee

Got this for my birthday just over a month ago. It's YG size 16, LOVE ring is also small and YG, bought 2 years ago. I wear the JUC 24/7 now and it's been totally fine so far. =)


----------



## wooodem

Hi guys!

im just wondering if anyone has had the slim JUC for quite a long time - i have just bought it but dont know whether to return as its something i would like to keep in my collection for many many years to come? I have heard not to sleep in it to prevent damage but would like some advise/opinions?! 
Thanks everyone! Ps i am loving some of the pics on this thread!!


----------



## rakhee81

wooodem said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> im just wondering if anyone has had the slim JUC for quite a long time - i have just bought it but dont know whether to return as its something i would like to keep in my collection for many many years to come? I have heard not to sleep in it to prevent damage but would like some advise/opinions?!
> Thanks everyone! Ps i am loving some of the pics on this thread!!



Hi there, I’ve have mine since September 2018 and wear it pretty much every day, including sleeping in it. I take it on and off frequently as I have to for work. Still looks like new! Hope that helps


----------



## Himeko057

wooodem said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> im just wondering if anyone has had the slim JUC for quite a long time - i have just bought it but dont know whether to return as its something i would like to keep in my collection for many many years to come? I have heard not to sleep in it to prevent damage but would like some advise/opinions?!
> Thanks everyone! Ps i am loving some of the pics on this thread!!



I’ve had mine since June 2019 and have worn it 24/7. Mine also still looks new.


----------



## wooodem

rakhee81 said:


> Hi there, I’ve have mine since September 2018 and wear it pretty much every day, including sleeping in it. I take it on and off frequently as I have to for work. Still looks like new! Hope that helps


Thanks for this!! I just worry and over think! I think its because its such a big purchase for me, i like my jewellery to last a lifetime and you would hope so with Cartier jewellery!


----------



## wooodem

Himeko057 said:


> I’ve had mine since June 2019 and have worn it 24/7. Mine also still looks new.


Thanks for this!! I do love it its so pretty i just wouldnt want to set myself up with a routine of having to send it back to Cartier!! Fingers crossed it will be fine!


----------



## CoCoBelle

wooodem said:


> Thanks for this!! I do love it its so pretty i just wouldnt want to set myself up with a routine of having to send it back to Cartier!! Fingers crossed it will be fine!


I’ve worn my thin JUC 24/7 since August 2019 with no issues. It’s also on the arm that I use to support my head as I sleep with no scratching, pulling or bending.  I will say now that I’m used to it, I am eyeing the regular size as well.


----------



## Yinb

Fashforward said:


> I just got the slim JUC in YG size 15. I have the original size and wanted something for daily wear that was slightly more understated and one that I wouldn’t “worry” about as much. I tried it on for about 30 mins before making my decision because it is thinner and lighter than the original so it took some getting used to. I love it! My reasons are listed below:
> 1) it’s a good option for daily wear as you can take it off and put it back on easier than the original
> 2) it’s easier to stack (although I don’t like stacking it with my loves) I really loved stacking it with my original size JUC. They look amazing together.
> 3) it was a decent price point as a second JUC
> 4) it’s really dainty so perfect for when I want a more dainty look
> 5) it’s not as understated, at least in my option and some others have felt. I have tiny wrists so for me it still looked good.
> 6) as for wear, I think it will hold up, and if it doesn’t you can always take it in to a Cartier boutique for repair.
> 
> If you don’t have the original and like it I would suggest getting the original first, and the thinner second. Just because the original is so beautiful and really heavy.
> 
> If you don’t like the original because it’s too weighty or flashy then you will definitely love this.
> 
> I have added pics so you can all see some different angles:
> 
> Hope this helps!





Fashforward said:


> I just got the slim JUC in YG size 15. I have the original size and wanted something for daily wear that was slightly more understated and one that I wouldn’t “worry” about as much. I tried it on for about 30 mins before making my decision because it is thinner and lighter than the original so it took some getting used to. I love it! My reasons are listed below:
> 1) it’s a good option for daily wear as you can take it off and put it back on easier than the original
> 2) it’s easier to stack (although I don’t like stacking it with my loves) I really loved stacking it with my original size JUC. They look amazing together.
> 3) it was a decent price point as a second JUC
> 4) it’s really dainty so perfect for when I want a more dainty look
> 5) it’s not as understated, at least in my option and some others have felt. I have tiny wrists so for me it still looked good.
> 6) as for wear, I think it will hold up, and if it doesn’t you can always take it in to a Cartier boutique for repair.
> 
> If you don’t have the original and like it I would suggest getting the original first, and the thinner second. Just because the original is so beautiful and really heavy.
> 
> If you don’t like the original because it’s too weighty or flashy then you will definitely love this.
> 
> I have added pics so you can all see some different angles:
> 
> Hope this helps!



May I know the name of ur necklace and brand? Thank you .


----------



## munkeebag81

I called Cartier and asked about the release date for the thin JUC with the diamond and the SA said there is delay with the release date for the US.   It was suppose to launch early May but now they don’t have a date.

I’ve been wanting to see it ever since someone posted the picture on here.   I know I want the thin and I like the thin without diamonds but I think the one with diamond would be a nice addition to my stack.   
Now I’m debating if I should get the Rainbow Love.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Also looking forward to the small juc with diamonds. 

If only i knew Chinese to search up some photos on their social medias


----------



## Croissant

munkeebag81 said:


> I called Cartier and asked about the release date for the thin JUC with the diamond and the SA said there is delay with the release date for the US.   It was suppose to launch early May but now they don’t have a date.
> 
> I’ve been wanting to see it ever since someone posted the picture on here.   I know I want the thin and I like the thin without diamonds but I think the one with diamond would be a nice addition to my stack.
> Now I’m debating if I should get the Rainbow Love.


My SA told me July in USA and that was pre-pandemic


----------



## fred14juc

After losing my regular white JUC a few years back while clubbing, It took me a loong time for mr Cartier to earn my back my trust, so I thought this newer dainty version with a "safe" closure would be my cup of tea. Although HEAVILY underwhelmed by the weight, I ordered the same size if my old JUC, yet, it feels much looser in motion yet perfectly tight on the wrist, which is annoying as it bangs against my watch all day I'm in Italy so COVID has everything shut down for another good couple of weeks and wondering if sending it back for a size 17 would be ideal. Would the 17 be even tighter on the wrist in order to keep it still or would it become uncomfortably tight? I'll leave a pic for reverence, thanks guys!


----------



## fred14juc

After losing my regular white JUC a few years back while clubbing, It took me a loong time for mr Cartier to earn my back my trust, so I thought this newer dainty version with a "safe" closure would be my cup of tea. Although HEAVILY underwhelmed by the weight, I ordered the same size if my old JUC, yet, it feels much looser in motion yet perfectly tight on the wrist, which is annoying as it bangs against my watch all day I'm in Italy so COVID has everything shut down for another good couple of weeks and wondering if sending it back for a size 17 would be ideal. Would the 17 be even tighter on the wrist in order to keep it still or would it become uncomfortably tight? I'll leave a pic for reverence, thanks guys! (I subscribed only for this please save me)


----------



## chiaoapple

Got the thin JUC with diamonds this weekend — this is my first Cartier jewellery piece and I really love it. Stacks perfectly with other bracelets.


----------



## munkeebag81

Thanks for sharing.  Your stack looks amazing!  This makes me want to wait for thin JUC diamond  even more.  




chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4723748
> 
> 
> Got the thin JUC with diamonds this weekend — this is my first Cartier jewellery piece and I really love it. Stacks perfectly with other bracelets.


----------



## Nattie35

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4723748
> 
> 
> Got the thin JUC with diamonds this weekend — this is my first Cartier jewellery piece and I really love it. Stacks perfectly with other bracelets.



Wow that’s beautiful! I almost caved and got the regular but this pic changed my mind. Definitely waiting for this one. 

May I ask where it was available and how much?


----------



## civic4800

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4723748
> 
> 
> Got the thin JUC with diamonds this weekend — this is my first Cartier jewellery piece and I really love it. Stacks perfectly with other bracelets.


Beautiful!  Do you know if the thin JUC ring will be released with diamonds?


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4723748
> 
> 
> Got the thin JUC with diamonds this weekend — this is my first Cartier jewellery piece and I really love it. Stacks perfectly with other bracelets.



It looks gorgeous with your VCA! I think this is a really ideal bracelet for small wrists like ours. What size did you get in the thin JUC and what size is your signature Perlee? Thank you


----------



## bisousx

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4723748
> 
> 
> Got the thin JUC with diamonds this weekend — this is my first Cartier jewellery piece and I really love it. Stacks perfectly with other bracelets.



Omgah, my heart stopped. Congrats! Are you in the US?


----------



## chiaoapple

Nattie35 said:


> Wow that’s beautiful! I almost caved and got the regular but this pic changed my mind. Definitely waiting for this one.
> 
> May I ask where it was available and how much?





civic4800 said:


> Beautiful!  Do you know if the thin JUC ring will be released with diamonds?





nicole0612 said:


> It looks gorgeous with your VCA! I think this is a really ideal bracelet for small wrists like ours. What size did you get in the thin JUC and what size is your signature Perlee? Thank you



Thanks guys! I am in Hong Kong, and it was HK$32,300, size 15 (VCA diamond clover is xs, and signature bracelet is s which is same size as xs as they changed sizing a couple years ago）.
I didn’t hear anything about the ring, but the bracelet comes in yellow gold and rose gold (mine is yellow). No white gold.


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks guys! I am in Hong Kong, and it was HK$32,300, size 15 (VCA diamond clover is xs, and signature bracelet is s which is same size as xs as they changed sizing a couple years ago）.
> I didn’t hear anything about the ring, but the bracelet comes in yellow gold and rose gold (mine is yellow). No white gold.



Thank you for the helpful information. I just love your lovely photo. You are inspiring all of us who can’t wait to get our hands on this one as well! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Croissant

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4723748
> 
> 
> Got the thin JUC with diamonds this weekend — this is my first Cartier jewellery piece and I really love it. Stacks perfectly with other bracelets.



GORGEOUS! almost makes me kind of regret spending so much money on the regular size with white gold with diamonds. its a huge price jump!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Thank you for sharing. Makes me even more excited!


----------



## munkeebag81

Now I’m patiently waiting for it to be released in the US.


----------



## lumkeikei

Here are some modeling pictures. For reference I’m size 16 in JUC AND 17 in love. The second picture is a regular and thin JUC together.


----------



## Summerof89

lumkeikei said:


> Here are some modeling pictures. For reference I’m size 16 in JUC AND 17 in love. The second picture is a regular and thin JUC together.
> 
> View attachment 4724069
> View attachment 4724068


hmmmm this makes me a bit torn about whether to go regular or thin.


----------



## lumkeikei

Summerof89 said:


> hmmmm this makes me a bit torn about whether to go regular or thin.


As a stand alone piece, get the regular. If you have a dainty wrist and want to layer with a love then get a thin, but you really have to go try them on in person.


----------



## angelz629

Is the thin JUC with diamonds also hollow with the same closure as the original thin JUC?


----------



## munkeebag81

I agree!   I have the reg love and when I paired it with the reg JUC I felt it was too much but I loved the look of my love with the thin JUC.   





lumkeikei said:


> As a stand alone piece, get the regular. If you have a dainty wrist and want to layer with a love then get a thin, but you really have to go try them on in person.


----------



## Alice26

Does anyone have information about availability of the thin JUC with diamonds in Europe? Is it going to be released there? Thank you in advance


----------



## bisousx

Does anyone think that the thin JUC diamond is too much (blingy) for everyday wear? 
I plan on getting the thin JUC when stores open but can’t decide between plain and diamond. I don’t know if a lot of bling would interfere with casual looks.


----------



## munkeebag81

I haven’t seen the thin diamond in person but I think it has just the right amount of bling.  




bisousx said:


> Does anyone think that the thin JUC diamond is too much (blingy) for everyday wear?
> I plan on getting the thin JUC when stores open but can’t decide between plain and diamond. I don’t know if a lot of bling would interfere with casual looks.


----------



## Croissant

bisousx said:


> Does anyone think that the thin JUC diamond is too much (blingy) for everyday wear?
> I plan on getting the thin JUC when stores open but can’t decide between plain and diamond. I don’t know if a lot of bling would interfere with casual looks.


i have the regular size JUC with diamonds and even that one isn't super blingy. It's a nice amount. This thin one will have less so even more casual.


----------



## pinky7129

Do we know the cost of the jeweled thin juc?


----------



## simone72

I would like to know price and release date for US as well if anyone knows for thin juc w diamonds


----------



## Croissant

pinky7129 said:


> Do we know the cost of the jeweled thin juc?


If you convert the 33,200 HK to US it’s around 4,100 USD.


----------



## Croissant

simone72 said:


> I would like to know price and release date for US as well if anyone knows for thin juc w diamonds


My SA said July.


----------



## peach36

Got the thin JUC bracelet for myself for my 25th bday! Was originally going to wait for the diamond version but decided I didn't like it enough to pay the extra cost and wait for it to come out, so I went for the plain one. Plus I think my tennis bracelet brings enough diamonds to the party  Next on the list is a regular size RG Love bracelet and thin JUC ring! My Cartier addiction is now in full throttle lol


----------



## munkeebag81

very pretty! 



peach36 said:


> Got the thin JUC bracelet for myself for my 25th bday! Was originally going to wait for the diamond version but decided I didn't like it enough to pay the extra cost and wait for it to come out, so I went for the plain one. Plus I think my tennis bracelet brings enough diamonds to the party  Next on the list is a regular size RG Love bracelet and thin JUC ring! My Cartier addiction is now in full throttle lol
> View attachment 4728476


----------



## lishukha

peach36 said:


> Got the thin JUC bracelet for myself for my 25th bday! Was originally going to wait for the diamond version but decided I didn't like it enough to pay the extra cost and wait for it to come out, so I went for the plain one. Plus I think my tennis bracelet brings enough diamonds to the party  Next on the list is a regular size RG Love bracelet and thin JUC ring! My Cartier addiction is now in full throttle lol
> View attachment 4728476



Your stack is literally my dream stack!!! So pretty. I currently have a tennis bracelet and am hoping to get a thin love and thin juc in the next year. And you are so on point about the tennis bracelets bringing enough blings to the stack. I think a plain juc makes the stack look very clean and tasteful [emoji173]️

Would you mind sharing your wrist size and your love and juc sizes? I love where your bracelets sit on your arm! Thanks in advance!


----------



## peach36

lishukha said:


> Your stack is literally my dream stack!!! So pretty. I currently have a tennis bracelet and am hoping to get a thin love and thin juc in the next year. And you are so on point about the tennis bracelets bringing enough blings to the stack. I think a plain juc makes the stack look very clean and tasteful [emoji173]️
> 
> Would you mind sharing your wrist size and your love and juc sizes? I love where your bracelets sit on your arm! Thanks in advance!


Thank you so much!!  My wrist is 15.5cm and I'm a size 17 in love and 16 in JUC, and I'd say they both fit perfectly! The JUC is maybe slightly more snug than the love, but I like wearing the JUC closest to my hand where my wrist is smallest, so it works


----------



## lishukha

peach36 said:


> Thank you so much!!  My wrist is 15.5cm and I'm a size 17 in love and 16 in JUC, and I'd say they both fit perfectly! The JUC is maybe slightly more snug than the love, but I like wearing the JUC closest to my hand where my wrist is smallest, so it works



Thanks for the info. And by the way happy birthday [emoji512]!


----------



## wolfieloof

peach36 said:


> Got the thin JUC bracelet for myself for my 25th bday! Was originally going to wait for the diamond version but decided I didn't like it enough to pay the extra cost and wait for it to come out, so I went for the plain one. Plus I think my tennis bracelet brings enough diamonds to the party  Next on the list is a regular size RG Love bracelet and thin JUC ring! My Cartier addiction is now in full throttle lol
> View attachment 4728476



Hi there, your stack looks amazing!!  I would like to ask if your bracelets overlap as the tennis bracelet is flexible while the cartier ones aren't.. thank you!


----------



## peach36

wolfieloof said:


> Hi there, your stack looks amazing!!  I would like to ask if your bracelets overlap as the tennis bracelet is flexible while the cartier ones aren't.. thank you!


Thanks!! The tennis bracelet doesn't usually overlap with the love bracelet but it does a little with the JUC. I think I'll probably wear it on the other side of the love bracelet in the future to prevent any overlapping and minimize scratches


----------



## pg488028

Hi there! I am about to purchase the thin JUC ring and heard due to the nail design sizing is a little different than other Cartier rings. Should I size down 1 or 2 sizes? Ordering online as shops are closed so am unable to try it on unfortunately. TIA!


----------



## Lawny

pg488028 said:


> Hi there! I am about to purchase the thin JUC ring and heard due to the nail design sizing is a little different than other Cartier rings. Should I size down 1 or 2 sizes? Ordering online as shops are closed so am unable to try it on unfortunately. TIA!


I would size down! Some people don't like it when the nail head digs in but it gives me a sense of security that the ring won't fall off. I sized down one size from what I would wear in the Love ring.


----------



## pg488028

Lawny said:


> I would size down! Some people don't like it when the nail head digs in but it gives me a sense of security that the ring won't fall off. I sized down one size from what I would wear in the Love ring.


Thank you so much for the advice! Just placed the order earlier today for the ring in YG


----------



## pinky7129

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
I chose rose gold cause i didn’t want the yg to blend in with the braver. What do you all think? Is it underwhelming?


----------



## south-of-france

Honestly, the rose gold looks dainty (which I like) - maybe yellow would fit a little better with the Love?


----------



## pinky7129

south-of-france said:


> Honestly, the rose gold looks dainty (which I like) - maybe yellow would fit a little better with the Love?



I’ve considered that but i don’t want it to blend. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Croissant

wow my yellow gold love and my rose gold diamond love look nearly indecipherable after less than a year of daily wear. the color difference of yours seems to stand out so much.


----------



## Shelly13

Ca


chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4723748
> 
> 
> Got the thin JUC with diamonds this weekend — this is my first Cartier jewellery piece and I really love it. Stacks perfectly with other bracelets.




how much was this? I really want it!


----------



## sammytheMUA

omg, the thin with diamonds is beautiful! How's the weight on it? I tried the thin love and was hesitant due to the weight, but i love the look of the thin with diamonds. I hope it's a bit more substantial with the diamonds.


----------



## Rulho07

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> I chose rose gold cause i didn’t want the yg to blend in with the braver. What do you all think? Is it underwhelming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729690
> View attachment 4729691



Hello.
Well, first of all I’m not a fan of rose gold at all, it looks like copper to me, but reading the forum it’s obvious that it is very popular.
In my opinion de color differences don’t complement to each other, I believe both in yellow gold will look amazing together and will not blending at all.


----------



## D3183

My small juc with small love! Both in rose gold.


----------



## colorblock

Any word on pricing for the thin JUC with diamonds?! I’ve been waiting - almost makes me regret buying my love 6 months ago. Almost


----------



## seikow

colorblock said:


> Any word on pricing for the thin JUC with diamonds?! I’ve been waiting - almost makes me regret buying my love 6 months ago. Almost


When you stack them together no regret at all


----------



## karolinec1

Just called Cartier customer service: the thin JUC With diamonds won’t be arriving until September in Canada. The expected price will be $5650 CAD.


----------



## Cartier9554

Does anyone have more photos they can upload of the thin with diamonds?


----------



## colorblock

karolinec1 said:


> Just called Cartier customer service: the thin JUC With diamonds won’t be arriving until September in Canada. The expected price will be $5650 CAD.



makes sense. It’s available on the HK website and when I did the conversion it was just under $4200. The CAD quote seems to hit that number too.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

The small juc with diamonds won't arrive in Australia  until september also


----------



## south-of-france

Same in Switzerland according to my SA.


----------



## elisa_p

I've been thinking about treating myself with the JUC thin ring in rose gold.  Does anyone have this and how do you like it after having it for a while?  I'm torn between the Tiffany's T wire ring with diamonds and the JUC ring.


----------



## Croissant

elisa_p said:


> I've been thinking about treating myself with the JUC thin ring in rose gold.  Does anyone have this and how do you like it after having it for a while?  I'm torn between the Tiffany's T wire ring with diamonds and the JUC ring.


i actually prefer the thin JUC ring! I have two JUC bracelets in the classic size but when it came to buying a matching ring, I liked the thinner one more. It felt more comfortable and less bulky on the finger but still gave that same nail look.


----------



## Tatownz

elisa_p said:


> I've been thinking about treating myself with the JUC thin ring in rose gold.  Does anyone have this and how do you like it after having it for a while?  I'm torn between the Tiffany's T wire ring with diamonds and the JUC ring.



Hi @elisa_p 

I was also debating between the two a couple of weeks ago. I went into store to try both on and ultimately decided on the T wire ring (without diamond) cause I felt it was more dressy versus the edgy look. I think it depends what look you're after.


----------



## elisa_p

Tatownz said:


> Hi @elisa_p
> 
> I was also debating between the two a couple of weeks ago. I went into store to try both on and ultimately decided on the T wire ring (without diamond) cause I felt it was more dressy versus the edgy look. I think it depends what look you're after.



It's honestly such a hard choice for me because they really are very different rings.  I'll go into the store to try them on and see which one fits me better.  Thank you!


----------



## Blingthang

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 4723748
> 
> 
> Got the thin JUC with diamonds this weekend — this is my first Cartier jewellery piece and I really love it. Stacks perfectly with other bracelets.


Hi, Chiaoapple. It’s stunning! Can you tell me if the diamonds go all the way around on the nail head or just on the top part that you see? Thanks!


----------



## chiaoapple

Blingthang said:


> Hi, Chiaoapple. It’s stunning! Can you tell me if the diamonds go all the way around on the nail head or just on the top part that you see? Thanks!


It goes all the way around, except where the nail head meets the other side of the bracelet


----------



## Blingthang

chiaoapple said:


> It goes all the way around, except where the nail head meets the other side of the bracelet


Thanks! I can’t wait for this to come to the  US! Hopefully in time for my birthday in December.


----------



## Blingthang

amandaimee said:


> View attachment 4694251
> 
> 
> Got this for my birthday just over a month ago. It's YG size 16, LOVE ring is also small and YG, bought 2 years ago. I wear the JUC 24/7 now and it's been totally fine so far. =)


May I ask what size your wrist is? This looks like a perfect fit.


----------



## deathflight

Hi ladies!

i was hoping to get your advice on something. I must have snagged my bracelet on something and now when I have the bracelet on my wrist or just sitting on the counter, there is a gap between the nail head and the rest of the bracelet. It’s no longer touching. Any advice on how to fix this or will it need to be taken to the boutique?


----------



## americanroyal89

deathflight said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> i was hoping to get your advice on something. I must have snagged my bracelet on something and now when I have the bracelet on my wrist or just sitting on the counter, there is a gap between the nail head and the rest of the bracelet. It’s no longer touching. Any advice on how to fix this or will it need to be taken to the boutique?



Hi! I believe it may just be in the “open” position. Are you able to push the nail tail back to the other side of the nail head?


----------



## deathflight

americanroyal89 said:


> Hi! I believe it may just be in the “open” position. Are you able to push the nail tail back to the other side of the nail head?


Maybe! I tried flipping it around and this is how it looks now. Maybe I’m being paranoid but I don’t remember it looking like that originally. But my memory is pretty terrible for something that I wear every day and don’t notice
!


----------



## amandaimee

Blingthang said:


> May I ask what size your wrist is? This looks like a perfect fit.


15.5cm/6inch right above the wrist bone


----------



## Blingthang

amandaimee said:


> 15.5cm/6inch right above the wrist bone


Thanks. Mine is 6.25 inches. I guess a 16cm would be too small then.


----------



## Cartier9554

chiaoapple said:


> It goes all the way around, except where the nail head meets the other side of the bracelet



do you have any more pictures you can post? It’s beautiful!


----------



## Chic2street

Cartier9554 said:


> do you have any more pictures you can post? It’s beautiful!


Yes, more pictures, please! I have been waiting for this to be released!


----------



## inverved

I'm on the waitlist for the YG with diamonds, just to try it on and see if I like it against my two Loves.

Expected price is between $6k-$7k AUD.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

deathflight said:


> Maybe! I tried flipping it around and this is how it looks now. Maybe I’m being paranoid but I don’t remember it looking like that originally. But my memory is pretty terrible for something that I wear every day and don’t notice
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770270


I would send this in to get serviced they will be able to get it to it’s original state, it is bent inward for some reason maybe from sleeping with it and it snagging on something ? But they can fix it brand new


----------



## beachkaka

no_1_diva said:


> I'm on the waitlist for the YG with diamonds, just to try it on and see if I like it against my two Loves.
> 
> Expected price is between $6k-$7k AUD.


You are in Australia? Which store are you on the wait list? I didn’t see any small JUC with diamond on the website, do you know when are they going to release the diamond version? TIA.


----------



## twitspie

I love my SM Rose Gold JUC and the Yellow Gold with diamonds is on my wishlist! Here it is stacked today 
Please follow my instagram:
Twinkleandpearl


----------



## twinzluvagrl

peach36 said:


> Got the thin JUC bracelet for myself for my 25th bday! Was originally going to wait for the diamond version but decided I didn't like it enough to pay the extra cost and wait for it to come out, so I went for the plain one. Plus I think my tennis bracelet brings enough diamonds to the party  Next on the list is a regular size RG Love bracelet and thin JUC ring! My Cartier addiction is now in full throttle lol
> View attachment 4728476


I love this stack! I'm debating between thin JUC with thin love or reg love and the debate is so REAL... >.<


----------



## peach36

twinzluvagrl said:


> I love this stack! I'm debating between thin JUC with thin love or reg love and the debate is so REAL... >.<


Thank you!! I think it goes really well with the thin love because the proportions match a bit better, but it works with either!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

peach36 said:


> Thank you!! I think it goes really well with the thin love because the proportions match a bit better, but it works with either!


definitely need to retry it in stores but with covid its been so tough! thanks for the suggestion! love seeing it on you!


----------



## Lou Hennessy

I finally got the SM JUC ring for my birthday! I felt guilty posting this anywhere else with everything that’s going on in the world!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Lou Hennessy said:


> I finally got the SM JUC ring for my birthday! I felt guilty posting this anywhere else with everything that’s going on in the world!
> 
> View attachment 4776118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776119


i totally get what you mean! congrats on it!


----------



## MissPositivity

Love the thinner version especially the one with diamonds! It looks beautiful with your stack! Congrats, can't wait to add one to my collection once it releases here.


----------



## BlingItOn

We made it outside!


----------



## ChanelFan29

Lou Hennessy said:


> I finally got the SM JUC ring for my birthday! I felt guilty posting this anywhere else with everything that’s going on in the world!
> 
> View attachment 4776118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776119


Congrats!  That's a great combo, I sometimes even stack mine.


----------



## chanelbee23

ophy said:


> The only reason preventing me from jumping at the regular JUC all these years was its size.  So glad with my purchase.
> 
> So far a month in and I have not taken it off yet.  No problems so far with dents, scratches, airport security (I have jumped on about a dozen flights this month international and domestic.
> 
> The only thing is that it does get caught in sweaters.  I had a cashmere sweater totalled because I was not careful...


Your rdv is gorgeous!


----------



## deathflight

lvjunkyxo said:


> I would send this in to get serviced they will be able to get it to it’s original state, it is bent inward for some reason maybe from sleeping with it and it snagging on something ? But they can fix it brand new


Thanks! I ended up sending it in for repairs. Can’t wait to get it back - seems so weird not having it on after months of wearing it!


----------



## umamanikam

Heard the diamond thin version will be available in uk in oct/ nov .Just fell in love with it and eagerly waiting .


----------



## Canturi lover

Croissant said:


> My SA told me the thin diamond JUC is coming to NYC in July (assuming the world doesn’t implode)
> But there are other goodies coming too, like a diamond JUC that is between the classic and jumbo size which will cost around 25-30 thousand USD. It won’t be as thin as the classic size but not as thick as that jumbo size.



Hi,
Do you have anymore information on the thicker JUC?  Would love to see this. Thanks


----------



## jaskg144

Super excited to get my thinner JUC, but my mom commented that it might not look very feminine as it's a nail, which is strange because I thought the thin JUC was very feminine. What do you guys think?


----------



## twinzluvagrl

jasmynh1 said:


> Super excited to get my thinner JUC, but my mom commented that it might not look very feminine as it's a nail, which is strange because I thought the thin JUC was very feminine. What do you guys think?


i think the thin juc is the perfect in between for feminine/bold statement


----------



## Blingthang

Does anyone have a thin JUC bracelet without diamonds and a multiple station diamond by the yard bracelet that you can post a picture of them stacked? Please.


----------



## Saarke

Does anyone have an idea on when the JUC small with diamonds will be released in Europe (France)? And how much it would be? I want to buy myself a juste un clou for my birthday but would love to try on both versions before deciding


----------



## umamanikam

Saarke said:


> Does anyone have an idea on when the JUC small with diamonds will be released in Europe (France)? And how much it would be? I want to buy myself a juste un clou for my birthday but would love to try on both versions before deciding


This is the link my SA gave me.

https://www.cartier.ae/en-ae/collec...racelets/b6065817-juste-un-clou-bracelet.html


----------



## umamanikam

Saarke said:


> Does anyone have an idea on when the JUC small with diamonds will be released in Europe (France)? And how much it would be? I want to buy myself a juste un clou for my birthday but would love to try on both versions before deciding


I heard it will be released prechristmas


----------



## Saarke

umamanikam said:


> I heard it will be released prechristmas


Thank you for the link en the info.
Oh I'm planning a birthday trip to Paris in October and wanted to buy it then. Then I will just have to figure out if I really really reaaaally want the diamonds on it or not and just wait.


----------



## Saarke

Hi everyone, does anyone have an SA in the Cartier place vendome store? Would love to make an appointment to go and buy the thin JUC  - thank you!


----------



## scheurin

Don't go there - unfriendly people. Maybe they expect you to buy nothing less than 100k EUR. Better walk a few 100 m to the one near the Opéra Garnier. Sorry I did not remember the nice lady I talked to 2 weeks ago.

12 Boulevard des Capucines, 75009 Paris

I would propose buying your JUC there and walk over to the Place Vendôme afterwards just to have a look proudly wearing your new JUC.


----------



## Saarke

scheurin said:


> Don't go there - unfriendly people. Maybe they expect you to buy nothing less than 100k EUR. Better walk a few 100 m to the one near the Opéra Garnier. Sorry I did not remember the nice lady I talked to 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 12 Boulevard des Capucines, 75009 Paris
> 
> I would propose buying your JUC there and walk over to the Place Vendôme afterwards just to have a look proudly wearing your new JUC.


Oh thank you so much for telling me this!
I will walk to the store you talk about. Hopefully they have all sizes in stock as I really have no clue.


----------



## scheurin

This one seems to be much larger than the Place Vendôme store albeit nothing compared to the Rue de la Paix which is closed until 2022.

The JUC is a standard item so expect them to have it ready for you. You still might want to call them ahead. Also schedule an appointment. However I did not have to wait a minute.


----------



## scheurin

btw. they put it aside for you if you ask without any obligation on your side. And definitely try a few sizes. So happy I got professional help on my first one.


----------



## Saarke

scheurin said:


> btw. they put it aside for you if you ask without any obligation on your side. And definitely try a few sizes. So happy I got professional help on my first one.


Good to know, i will only be in Paris for 1 day. But look forward in trying them and having a nice SA ☺️ Really thank you for the tip, I will def need professional help on sizing.


----------



## umamanikam

Can someone please help me ...I want to get a small JUC online and bit confused about the size .My measurement near the wrist bone is 16.5 .,should I go for 17 or 18 .Thanks


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

I’ve been coveting the small yellow gold JUC, but I definitely think I should wait for the diamond version now... It’s stunning!


----------



## Nattie35

penchant.for.luxury said:


> I’ve been coveting the small yellow gold JUC, but I definitely think I should wait for the diamond version now... It’s stunning!


Same! I’m itching to buy it and I stop myself because I don’t want to regret it when the diamond version comes out. I tried the small YG JUC with my Love stack and it fit in so well but diamonds will definitely look better.


----------



## Croissant

scheurin said:


> Don't go there - unfriendly people. Maybe they expect you to buy nothing less than 100k EUR. Better walk a few 100 m to the one near the Opéra Garnier. Sorry I did not remember the nice lady I talked to 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 12 Boulevard des Capucines, 75009 Paris
> 
> I would propose buying your JUC there and walk over to the Place Vendôme afterwards just to have a look proudly wearing your new JUC.


i had a friendly experience at the Place Vendome Cartier. i purchased a bracelet. the SA was from Australia and living in Paris. she was very nice.


----------



## meowkittycat

I'm looking to get a JUC ring for my first Cartier purchase, but I think I have to try on at the store to decide whether the SM vs the Regular is for me. 

Would any of you SM ring owners wear the ring without layering? I'm not one to layer my rings.


----------



## munkeebag81

Anyone have any updates on the release of the thing JUC with diamonds in the US?  

Someone posted on another platform that stores have them but they will not be released till September?  However the store is taking deposits?


----------



## Sesphyr

munkeebag81 said:


> Anyone have any updates on the release of the thing JUC with diamonds in the US?
> 
> Someone posted on another platform that stores have them but they will not be released till September?  However the store is taking deposits?



When asking a customer service rep he said the release was pushed back to fall 2020 due to covid... he didn’t seem to have a concrete date though.


----------



## simurgh

Does the small come in white gold? The few times I’ve checked online I haven’t seen it.


----------



## chanelbee23

simurgh said:


> Does the small come in white gold? The few times I’ve checked online I haven’t seen it.


As far as I know, it only comes in pink  gold and yellow gold


----------



## jaskg144

Just picked up my JUC SM, soooo please with it. I was torn between this and the Tiffany T wire bracelet, so glad I chose the JUC.


----------



## JOJA

jasmynh1 said:


> Just picked up my JUC SM, soooo please with it. I was torn between this and the Tiffany T wire bracelet, so glad I chose the JUC.
> 
> View attachment 4810467



Great choice!  Enjoy!!


----------



## umamanikam

JOJA said:


> Great choice!  Enjoy!!


----------



## umamanikam

jasmynh1 said:


> Just picked up my JUC SM, soooo please with it. I was torn between this and the Tiffany T wire bracelet, so glad I chose the JUC.
> 
> View attachment 4810467


I have ordered one in rose gold ,waiting patiently .Enjoy yours .looks nice


----------



## munkeebag81

I just ordered the PG thin with diamonds


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

munkeebag81 said:


> I just ordered the PG thin with diamonds


How exciting! Can’t wait until the thin with diamonds is available in Canada


----------



## jaskg144

The thin JUC looks gorgeous stacked with the thin Love, they look so delicate and feminine as a stack.


----------



## south-of-france

munkeebag81 said:


> I just ordered the PG thin with diamonds


Same. I’m still debating Clash pm and Juc thin with diamonds but wanted to lock the price.


----------



## jaskg144

Also, I really don't see how people call the thin JUC 'flimsy'... as soon as the SA put it onto my wrist it felt so secure and doesn't have much give to it at all in terms of movement, it definitely would never be able to fall off your wrist imo. It definitely feels like one solid piece rather than a wrap around bangle; and with the clicking problems that are happening with the regular JUC now, I feel that the thin JUC is a great, secure option. So pleased that I got it.


----------



## americanroyal89

jasmynh1 said:


> Also, I really don't see how people call the thin JUC 'flimsy'... as soon as the SA put it onto my wrist it felt so secure and doesn't have much give to it at all in terms of movement, it definitely would never be able to fall off your wrist imo. It definitely feels like one solid piece rather than a wrap around bangle; and with the clicking problems that are happening with the regular JUC now, I feel that the thin JUC is a great, secure option. So pleased that I got it.



Agreed. I think people call it flimsy because it is much lighter than the standard one. But once it is actually on your wrist it does not feel flimsy whatsoever. I think people are just expecting the heft and weight of a standard juc or love. But this isn’t that. For a flexible bracelet, I find this to be very sturdy and secure. 

Congrats on your bracelet! Show us pics l! You know we never get tired of looking at Cartier jewelry


----------



## jaskg144

americanroyal89 said:


> Agreed. I think people call it flimsy because it is much lighter than the standard one. But once it is actually on your wrist it does not feel flimsy whatsoever. I think people are just expecting the heft and weight of a standard juc or love. But this isn’t that. For a flexible bracelet, I find this to be very sturdy and secure.
> 
> Congrats on your bracelet! Show us pics l! You know we never get tired of looking at Cartier jewelry



yeah exactly! I tried on the Tiffany T wire bracelet and that felt extremely flimsy and almost even felt cheap. The Ts didn’t line up without adjusting the bracelet and it definitely felt as if it could be pulled off.

here’s my bracelet again since I’m so in love with it  I love how it looks paired with a delicate bracelet. I tried on the SM love too and will be getting it when I fly out of Heathrow airport (I get 18% off due to tax)


----------



## twinzluvagrl

munkeebag81 said:


> I just ordered the PG thin with diamonds


Where are you located, that it's available for ordering? I also would like a PG with diamonds


----------



## munkeebag81

I’m in the US.   From my understanding,  not every SA is taking orders.   My SA is amazing and was able to get the deposit approved by management.




twinzluvagrl said:


> Where are you located, that it's available for ordering? I also would like a PG with diamonds


----------



## JOJA

So upset, I recently tried on the small JUC and didn't love it with my 2 loves.  I went in with the intention to purchase and ended up leaving empty handed   I really expected to love it, but to me it kinda just got lost on my wrist and didn't stand out like I thought it would.  I'm thinking it would look nice with just 1 love but I don't want to not wear mine so it's a no for me.

Just wanted to add ~ I realize this is a very privileged "problem" to be "upset" over so really I have no complaints.  I just know if anyone understands this, it would be this board!


----------



## jaskg144

JOJA said:


> So upset, I recently tried on the small JUC and didn't love it with my 2 loves.  I went in with the intention to purchase and ended up leaving empty handed   I really expected to love it, but to me it kinda just got lost on my wrist and didn't stand out like I thought it would.  I'm thinking it would look nice with just 1 love but I don't want to not wear mine so it's a no for me.
> 
> Just wanted to add ~ I realize this is a very privileged "problem" to be "upset" over so really I have no complaints.  I just know if anyone understands this, it would be this board!




it is so disappointing when something falls flat when you are so excited to buy something and expecting to love it I completely get why you’re disappointed. Do you have any other bracelets in mind to add to your stack instead?

The thin JUC looks amazing against the thin Love, I imagine this is because they are similar sizes.


----------



## americanroyal89

JOJA said:


> So upset, I recently tried on the small JUC and didn't love it with my 2 loves.  I went in with the intention to purchase and ended up leaving empty handed   I really expected to love it, but to me it kinda just got lost on my wrist and didn't stand out like I thought it would.  I'm thinking it would look nice with just 1 love but I don't want to not wear mine so it's a no for me.
> 
> Just wanted to add ~ I realize this is a very privileged "problem" to be "upset" over so really I have no complaints.  I just know if anyone understands this, it would be this board!


Yea I get what you mean. I think proportionally the thin juc works best with just one love.....although I say that now. I have a love and the thin juc but I’m getting the itch for a new bracelet lolol


----------



## JOJA

jasmynh1 said:


> it is so disappointing when something falls flat when you are so excited to buy something and expecting to love it I completely get why you’re disappointed. Do you have any other bracelets in mind to add to your stack instead?
> 
> The thin JUC looks amazing against the thin Love, I imagine this is because they are similar sizes.


Thank you!  Lol, it's a good problem to have though!  I did like the regular JUC but it was a bit overkill with my loves (for my lifestyle). For now I think I'll just enjoy what I have.....until I NEED something else


----------



## JOJA

americanroyal89 said:


> Yea I get what you mean. I think proportionally the thin juc works best with just one love.....although I say that now. I have a love and the thin juc but I’m getting the itch for a new bracelet lolol



Yeah, I definitely think it looks best with just one love.  Although, I've seen it stacked with multiple loves and it looks great ~ just not on my wrist .  I feel like when it comes to Cartier I am always itching for another piece....they hook you in!!!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

munkeebag81 said:


> I’m in the US.   From my understanding,  not every SA is taking orders.   My SA is amazing and was able to get the deposit approved by management.


Aw I see. That's a bummer. I guess I'll have to wait for Europe and travels to open up and go grab one then.


----------



## umamanikam

its goining to be in Europe in sept ,just spoke with my Sa


----------



## jaskg144

umamanikam said:


> its goining to be in Europe in sept ,just spoke with my Sa



That's so exciting!


----------



## angelz629

Just spoke to my SA last week and she said it'll be available in September in the US.


----------



## Blingthang

angelz629 said:


> Just spoke to my SA last week and she said it'll be available in September in the US.


Did your S.A. tell you the price by any chance?


----------



## munkeebag81

I paid 4300 plus tax


----------



## Blingthang

munkeebag81 said:


> I paid 4300 plus tax


Thank you!


----------



## angelz629

Blingthang said:


> Did your S.A. tell you the price by any chance?


She will let me know tomorrow.


----------



## **Ann**

angelz629 said:


> She will let me know tomorrow.


My SA said $4300.


----------



## opensesame

jasmynh1 said:


> Just picked up my JUC SM, soooo please with it. I was torn between this and the Tiffany T wire bracelet, so glad I chose the JUC.
> 
> View attachment 4810467



May I ask where you got the other evil eye bracelet from? It is very pretty!


----------



## Blingthang

**Ann** said:


> My SA said $4300.


Thank you!


----------



## Blingthang

So I am assuming that the $4300 USD includes the price increase since the thin JUC with diamonds won’t be available until September.


----------



## jaskg144

opensesame said:


> May I ask where you got the other evil eye bracelet from? It is very pretty!



Thank you, it’s from Etsy! The seller I bought from isn’t on there anymore but if you search ‘mini 14k gold evil eye bracelet’ there are lots that are the same on there!


----------



## umamanikam

Just received my rose gold juc in small size 18 .I could have gone for 17 but I prefer a bit loose .


----------



## jaskg144

umamanikam said:


> Just received my rose gold juc I thin size 18 .I could have gone for 17 but I prefer a bit loose .
> 
> View attachment 4815598
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815599



Absolutely stunning! I love how you paired it with the dainty star bracelet, Is it by Annoushka? 

Yours fits the same way as mine  mine isn't loose enough to move around too much on its own, but I can manually move it if I need to. 

Do you like it?


----------



## umamanikam

jasmynh1 said:


> Absolutely stunning! I love how you paired it with the dainty star bracelet, Is it by Annoushka?
> 
> Yours fits the same way as mine  mine isn't loose enough to move around too much on its own, but I can manually move it if I need to.
> 
> Do you like it?


Thank you and yes I absolutely love it .I don’t like heavy bracelet and this is quite substantial .The star is by Astley Clarke .I love the rose gold of Astley and Cartier as they are very subtle .First I was thinking of getting the one with diamonds but thought that I will always be afraid about loosing one diamond and using it on daily basis especially as a bracelet .I had a lovely bangle with diamonds and lost one diamond  and since then am petrified .I have the legers diamond necklace and thought the i can instead buy a pair of matching earrings to complete my rose gold wardrobe .


----------



## jaskg144

umamanikam said:


> Thank you and yes I absolutely love it .I don’t like heavy bracelet and this is quite substantial .The star is by Astley Clarke .I love the rose gold of Astley and Cartier as they are very subtle .First I was thinking of getting the one with diamonds but thought that I will always be afraid about loosing one diamond and using it on daily basis especially as a bracelet .I had a lovely bangle with diamonds and lost one diamond  and since then am petrified .I have the legers diamond necklace and thought the i can instead buy a pair of matching earrings to complete my rose gold wardrobe .



I'm so glad you like it! It will be a piece that you keep on forever  - I was thinking about the one with diamonds too, but I wanted the plain gold, as I thought the diamonds would be too flashy for me on a daily basis, since I bought it to wear everyday. Enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## umamanikam

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm so glad you like it! It will be a piece that you keep on forever  - I was thinking about the one with diamonds too, but I wanted the plain gold, as I thought the diamonds would be too flashy for me on a daily basis, since I bought it to wear everyday. Enjoy your bracelet!


Yes that too ,I would keep it for special occasions ,the diamond one ,instead put the difference for something else . Enjoy yours too .


----------



## opensesame

jasmynh1 said:


> Thank you, it’s from Etsy! The seller I bought from isn’t on there anymore but if you search ‘mini 14k gold evil eye bracelet’ there are lots that are the same on there!



Thanks for the info! It’s so cute!


----------



## Chic2street

**Ann** said:


> My SA said $4300.


Just to clarify, is $4,300 the price of the small juc with diamonds in USD? Thanks.


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi everyone..
Just got my thin juc in yellow gold today to stack with my love bracelet..
First impressions are that I love it ❤️
I preferred the plain over the one with the diamonds to match my love bracelet ..


----------



## umamanikam

My stack today with cord bracelet


----------



## jaskg144

Trying on bangles for a wedding later this month, my JUC looks lovely hiding in the middle of them 

View attachment 4816778


----------



## munkeebag81

My SA just texted me and said I will be getting the thin JUC with diamonds on 9/1!  I’m so excited!  I was planning on getting the plain one but then I saw someone post the pic of the thin with diamonds and I just knew I had to have it.


----------



## jaskg144

munkeebag81 said:


> My SA just texted me and said I will be getting the thin JUC with diamonds on 9/1!  I’m so excited!  I was planning on getting the plain one but then I saw someone post the pic of the thin with diamonds and I just knew I had to have it.



I'm soooo excited to see it! Did you choose PG or YG?

Edit: just saw you already posted you ordered PG, sorry


----------



## Lb0627

So excited about the release of the thin JUC bracelet with diamonds! Does anyone have a photo of it?


----------



## jaskg144

Lb0627 said:


> So excited about the release of the thin JUC bracelet with diamonds! Does anyone have a photo of it?



 I'm sure someone had a photo wearing it but I can't find it, this is from cartier.ae


----------



## Lb0627

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm sure someone had a photo wearing it but I can't find it, this is from cartier.ae
> 
> View attachment 4817894


Oh wow!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Traceyyy

Lb0627 said:


> So excited about the release of the thin JUC bracelet with diamonds! Does anyone have a photo of it?



You are going to love it! It’s such a beautiful dainty piece.  My love is a 16 and my thin JUC is a 15.


----------



## Lb0627

WOW!! Looks beautiful together with the love! And thank you for the sizing info! 


Traceyyy said:


> You are going to love it! It’s such a beautiful dainty piece.  My love is a 16 and my thin JUC is a 15.
> 
> View attachment 4818150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818151


----------



## munkeebag81

Thanks for sharing!!  Your stack is beautiful.  


Traceyyy said:


> You are going to love it! It’s such a beautiful dainty piece.  My love is a 16 and my thin JUC is a 15.
> 
> View attachment 4818150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818151


----------



## twinzluvagrl

munkeebag81 said:


> My SA just texted me and said I will be getting the thin JUC with diamonds on 9/1!  I’m so excited!  I was planning on getting the plain one but then I saw someone post the pic of the thin with diamonds and I just knew I had to have it.


ooo where are you located? so we know where it's released on 9/1. Thanks!


----------



## jaskg144

Traceyyy said:


> You are going to love it! It’s such a beautiful dainty piece.  My love is a 16 and my thin JUC is a 15.
> 
> View attachment 4818150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818151



oh my god, amazing!!!  Definitely going to look into getting one.


----------



## jaskg144

Absolutely love the look of two slim JUC stacked. I was considering a thin Love to stack with my thin JUC, but now considering the PG with diamond thin JUC   What does everyone think of this stack?


----------



## umamanikam

jasmynh1 said:


> Absolutely love the look of two slim JUC stacked. I was considering a thin Love to stack with my thin JUC, but now considering the PG with diamond thin JUC   What does everyone think of this stack?
> 
> View attachment 4818563


It looks nice with one diamonds and other plain .


----------



## jaskg144

jasmynh1 said:


> Absolutely love the look of two slim JUC stacked. I was considering a thin Love to stack with my thin JUC, but now considering the PG with diamond thin JUC   What does everyone think of this stack?
> 
> View attachment 4818563



just to add this is not my photo, I found it on Instagram on a Cartier page. I forgot to put that in the post


----------



## Yum mum

I bought my thin yg juc (no diamonds) and I am now planning to get a thin yg or pg diamond juc to go with it. Thanks for showing me a picture of how two thin juc looks together.


----------



## jaskg144

Yum mum said:


> I bought my thin yg juc (no diamonds) and I am now planning to get a thin yg or pg diamond juc to go with it. Thanks for showing me a picture of how two thin juc looks together.



Me too! I think they'll work perfectly as a stack, and it's such a nice alternative to the classic love & JUC stack


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does the new thin with diamonds have the same twisting mechanism that the regular thin has?


----------



## Yum mum

nycmamaofone said:


> Does the new thin with diamonds have the same twisting mechanism that the regular thin has?


From the picture of the new thin with diamonds it looks like it has the same twisting mechanism as the non diamond one.


----------



## munkeebag81

Yes



nycmamaofone said:


> Does the new thin with diamonds have the same twisting mechanism that the regular thin has?


----------



## BlingItOn

jasmynh1 said:


> Me too! I think they'll work perfectly as a stack, and it's such a nice alternative to the classic love & JUC stack


Same! I was debating getting a YG or PG plain earlier this year, and I went with YG. Now I want to add the diamond version, too, but will have the same YG or PG dilemma!  I actually really like both colors together.


----------



## jaskg144

Another shot of the thin JUC w diamonds worn on the wrist - it’s absolutely gorgeous. I can not wait for it to be released here!!


----------



## bisousx

I just placed my preorder too for the thin JUC with diamonds. It’s coming to California in Sept. I hope I love it IRL!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Def getting the thin JUC with diamonds, debating if I should wait to get it overseas or get it when it releases in US in Sept. STRUGGLESSSS!


----------



## jaskg144

twinzluvagrl said:


> Def getting the thin JUC with diamonds, debating if I should wait to get it overseas or get it when it releases in US in Sept. STRUGGLESSSS!



Ahhh so exciting! I'm deciding between PG and YG   I think it'd be more special to get it overseas!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

jasmynh1 said:


> Ahhh so exciting! I'm deciding between PG and YG   I think it'd be more special to get it overseas!


Same! That's what SO said to me too... Would probably still save in taxes even after price increase... Hmm... but with COVID - who knows when travel abroad will be allowed or "okay" *sigh*


----------



## Lb0627

Same dilemma here on whether to wait... Annnnnd couldn’t resist! Just pre-ordered the YG.


----------



## Blingthang

How do you pre-order? Can you do it through the e-boutique?


----------



## Lb0627

Blingthang said:


> How do you pre-order? Can you do it through the e-boutique?


It’s not available online/e-boutique yet in the US, but you can pre-order it through your local SA.


----------



## Blingthang

Lb0627 said:


> It’s not available online/e-boutique yet in the US, but you can pre-order it through your local SA.


Oh, I don't have an SA. It will be my 1st Cartier purchase.


----------



## Nattie35

Lb0627 said:


> It’s not available online/e-boutique yet in the US, but you can pre-order it through your local SA.


How much do you have to put down to do a preorder?


----------



## Lb0627

Blingthang said:


> Oh, I don't have an SA. It will be my 1st Cartier purchase.


Not 100% sure, but i think you should   still be able to place the order! You can try calling a Cartier boutique to pre-order—definitely worth a shot.


----------



## Lb0627

Nattie35 said:


> How much do you have to put down to do a preorder?


Needs to be paid in full ($4,300 + tax)


----------



## Yum mum

jasmynh1 said:


> Another shot of the thin JUC w diamonds worn on the wrist - it’s absolutely gorgeous. I can not wait for it to be released here!!
> 
> View attachment 4820918
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820921



From these photos I prefer the look of the bottom picture combining pink gold with yellow gold!


----------



## jaskg144

Yum mum said:


> From these photos I prefer the look of the bottom picture combining pink gold with yellow gold!



Me too! I posted a photo of two thin JUC together in PG and YG, they look great together.


----------



## Sesphyr

After months of back and forth deciding between regular and small JUC. I finally decided on a small JUC. I ordered through my SA and we decided on 15cm at first (biiiig mistake) the bracelet ended up fitting so tight. Thankfully my SA accepted my exchange via mail and I went for 17cm this time around. It fits looser than I initially was imagining but I’m happy with the fit and look of it. Definitely feels way more substantial than what I’ve read about. Honestly I think if you’re going for a more minimalistic look, this bracelet is the one for you.


----------



## Blingthang

Sesphyr said:


> After months of back and forth deciding between regular and small JUC. I finally decided on a small JUC. I ordered through my SA and we decided on 15cm at first (biiiig mistake) the bracelet ended up fitting so tight. Thankfully my SA accepted my exchange via mail and I went for 17cm this time around. It fits looser than I initially was imagining but I’m happy with the fit and look of it. Definitely feels way more substantial than what I’ve read about. Honestly I think if you’re going for a more minimalistic look, this bracelet is the one for you.


May I ask the size of your wrist? I'm trying to decide between 16 or 17cm myself.


----------



## jaskg144

Blingthang said:


> May I ask the size of your wrist? I'm trying to decide between 16 or 17cm myself.



I know I’m not OP but my wrist measures 16cm exactly and I wear a 16 comfortably


----------



## Blingthang

jasmynh1 said:


> I know I’m not OP but my wrist measures 16cm exactly and I wear a 16 comfortably


Thanks!


----------



## Sesphyr

Blingthang said:


> May I ask the size of your wrist? I'm trying to decide between 16 or 17cm myself.



I measured it to be around 6.5 to 6.75in. I think a 16cm would’ve definitely fit but I would rather have it a tad bit loose than tight (for my personal liking anyway).


----------



## Blingthang

Sesphyr said:


> I measured it to be around 6.5 to 6.75in. I think a 16cm would’ve definitely fit but I would rather have it a tad bit loose than tight (for my personal liking anyway).
> 
> View attachment 4824014
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824015


Thanks for your reply! Is that the 17 you are wearing in the photos? My left wrist measures 6.1 inches and my right wrist 6.25. So I'm guessing the 16 would be a good fit for me?


----------



## Blingthang

jasmynh1 said:


> I know I’m not OP but my wrist measures 16cm exactly and I wear a 16 comfortably


Would you mind posting a photo of you wearing it so I can see how far it goes down the arm on you?


----------



## jaskg144

The pic where the JUC is at an angle is where it sits naturally with no movement and the other pic is how far down it goes if I push it down my arm


----------



## Blingthang

jasmynh1 said:


> The pic where the JUC is at an angle is where it sits naturally with no movement and the other pic is how far down it goes if I push it down my arm
> 
> View attachment 4824064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824065


Thank you! That does look comfortable. So 16 it is!


----------



## Sesphyr

Blingthang said:


> Thanks for your reply! Is that the 17 you are wearing in the photos? My left wrist measures 6.1 inches and my right wrist 6.25. So I'm guessing the 16 would be a good fit for me?



Yes this is 17cm on me and I measured my wrist to be in between ~6.5. I feel like a 16cm would’ve fit me perfectly although I wanted it to fit loose rather than snug so I went for 17cm.


----------



## Blingthang

Sesphyr said:


> Yes this is 17cm on me and I measured my wrist to be in between ~6.5. I feel like a 16cm would’ve fit me perfectly although I wanted it to fit loose rather than snug so I went for 17cm.


It looks perfect on you.


----------



## Sesphyr

Blingthang said:


> It looks perfect on you.


Thank you!


----------



## Blingthang

I pre-ordered mine in yellow gold with diamonds. Can't wait!


----------



## south-of-france

I’m still not sure about my preordered slim Juc, I’ve seen quite a few pics of Jucs bent out of shape, crooked, not parallel anymore or similar.
Since they are also hollow, can they get really dinged too? Help!


----------



## midniteluna

Does the new diamond version on the thin JUC comes in ring? Everyones buzzing on the bracelet and I've been eyeing the ring for awhile now, the regular JUC with diamonds. But I kinda like the idea of the thin with diamonds if its available.


----------



## CocoHunny

@midniteluna  new thin diamond JUC comes in a bracelet (YG, PG), ring and earrings.


----------



## Lb0627

CocoHunny said:


> @midniteluna  new thin diamond JUC comes in a bracelet (YG, PG), ring and earrings.


Oh wow! Do you have any info on when the thin JUC ring with diamonds will be available for preorder?


----------



## 7theaven

Hi Guys, new here
I got my first JUC SM in YG a few days ago, my wrist is 17cm and I got the 17 initially even though I felt it was a tad snug (like when I bend or move my wrist around it will get stucked halfway).

A day later I exchanged for 18 for more loose and comfortable feel (tho I feel the 1cm difference seems like alot?) as I’m gonna wear it 24/7 to work and even gym. At times I could spin it lol.

But now I’m in a dillema and need you guys to see if I made the right  decision! Attached are pictures in size 18.

Thanks guys!


----------



## CocoHunny

@Lb0627 


Lb0627 said:


> Oh wow! Do you have any info on when the thin JUC ring with diamonds will be available for preorder?



Honestly, I cannot confirm if the small ring and earrings will debut in Sept (USA).  But you can virtual-see on the Asia/China site.


----------



## nicole0612

I wear my Loves loose, my recommended size is 16 Love (15 Love can close but cannot move at all; in other styles like Agrafe I wear 15 - the smallest part of my wrist is 14 cm and the wrist bone is 14.5cm), but I prefer the bangle style for the Love so I wear 17s in recent years. I would like to buy a thin JUC with diamonds to add to the stack but can’t try it on. Since my wrist would be best for a 15 JUC, would the 17 love overlap it and cause a lot of scratches, or would the nailhead keep the Love more in place? If I get a 16 thin JUC I’m worried it would just spin around in the bangle style. What would you try? I don’t have a boutique within several states so I cannot try prior to purchase.


----------



## jaskg144

south-of-france said:


> I’m still not sure about my preordered slim Juc, I’ve seen quite a few pics of Jucs bent out of shape, crooked, not parallel anymore or similar.
> Since they are also hollow, can they get really dinged too? Help!



I'm not sure how it would get bent out of shape   to me, mine feels really sturdy and the wire inside that snaps it closed is really strong, which helps to keep the shape. I've dinged mine on hard objects a lot since I got it and it hasn't marked it at all.



7theaven said:


> Hi Guys, new here
> I got my first JUC SM in YG a few days ago, my wrist is 17cm and I got the 17 initially even though I felt it was a tad snug (like when I bend or move my wrist around it will get stucked halfway).
> 
> A day later I exchanged for 18 for more loose and comfortable feel (tho I feel the 1cm difference seems like alot?) as I’m gonna wear it 24/7 to work and even gym. At times I could spin it lol.
> 
> But now I’m in a dillema and need you guys to see if I made the right  decision! Attached are pictures in size 18.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> View attachment 4826206
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826208
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826209



Personally, mine fits so that it doesn't move around too much because thats how I like it    I also think that helps when wearing a piece 24/7 as it's not moving around much, so I just forget my JUC is there sometimes lol. If you prefer a looser fit, then keep it - it looks lovely on you.


----------



## south-of-france

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm not sure how it would get bent out of shape   to me, mine feels really sturdy and the wire inside that snaps it closed is really strong, which helps to keep the shape. I've dinged mine on hard objects a lot since I got it and it hasn't marked it at all.



Thanks, that’s good to know. Here’s a pic I found on the net:


----------



## jaskg144

south-of-france said:


> Thanks, that’s good to know. Here’s a pic I found on the net:
> 
> View attachment 4826236



Ohh I see now, I don't think that would happen to mine because I keep it on all the time, maybe it could happen if you took it on and off every day? I know that the Tiffany T wire can get bent out of shape that way.


----------



## Blingthang

south-of-france said:


> Thanks, that’s good to know. Here’s a pic I found on the net:
> 
> View attachment 4826236


I don't think it's bent out of shape. I just think that the nail head flipped over to the wrong side. I think that she can just move it back so the nail head is on the other side. Someone with this bracelet can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## midniteluna

CocoHunny said:


> @midniteluna  new thin diamond JUC comes in a bracelet (YG, PG), ring and earrings.


oh cool! Thanks for sharing but the SA told me that only the thin bangle will have diamonds.


----------



## ayshaa

I purchased the thin version of the ring and the bracelet, I find myself wearing the ring more than the bracelet though, the bracelet do scratch my skin whenever I put it on and off. It is a beautiful light piece and can go well with watches but not on my VCA and other bracelets stack.. it looks way too thin in my opinion.. I am torn between keeping or selling the bracelet, the ring however is beautiful and so nice to wear on it's own.


----------



## umamanikam

south-of-france said:


> Thanks, that’s good to know. Here’s a pic I found on the net:
> 
> View attachment 4826236


It's flipped actually ,not bent .


----------



## south-of-france

^So you’d flip it right back and that’s it? Also when the ends of the bracelet are apart really wide?


----------



## umamanikam

It should spring back to normal position .I have a thin juc and I like it on its own .If a thin love then it's best to pair with another whereas a thin juc looks nice on its own or with thin bracelet .


----------



## civic4800

midniteluna said:


> Does the new diamond version on the thin JUC comes in ring? Everyones buzzing on the bracelet and I've been eyeing the ring for awhile now, the regular JUC with diamonds. But I kinda like the idea of the thin with diamonds if its available.



Yes, the thin JUC will be available as a pave diamond ring.  I have an appointment this Friday to be sized for it but the SA said they're not in US stores yet.  The expected release is 9/1 and the price is $5,100.  He said I can pre-order one but I can't commit until I see it in person.  If you go to the Cartier Hong Kong website, you can see it.


----------



## south-of-france

Interesting!


----------



## jaskg144

That's strange, when my bracelet is flipped (or 'open') there is 1cm gap between the two sides of the bracelet, it doesn't look like the one in that pic


----------



## Yum mum

jasmynh1 said:


> That's strange, when my bracelet is flipped (or 'open') there is 1cm gap between the two sides of the bracelet, it doesn't look like the one in that pic


It happened to me before when I noticed the thin juc doesn’t look right after been on my wrist for few hours. I called the SA and they taught me to bend the head towards the tail and it sprung back into shape.


----------



## south-of-france

jasmynh1 said:


> That's strange, when my bracelet is flipped (or 'open') there is 1cm gap between the two sides of the bracelet, it doesn't look like the one in that pic


That’s why I posted that pic and not the one with the big gap!


----------



## midniteluna

civic4800 said:


> Yes, the thin JUC will be available as a pave diamond ring.  I have an appointment this Friday to be sized for it but the SA said they're not in US stores yet.  The expected release is 9/1 and the price is $5,100.  He said I can pre-order one but I can't commit until I see it in person.  If you go to the Cartier Hong Kong website, you can see it.



I just went to see and you are right! Looks really pretty but I'd want to see it in person too!Guess I'll have to wait til it's in store to try it. So much for wanting to get something before the price increase haha


----------



## Venessa84

Preordered the JUC with diamonds this weekend as part my 10 year wedding anniversary gift.


----------



## Blingthang

Venessa84 said:


> Preordered the JUC with diamonds this weekend as part my 10 year wedding anniversary gift.
> 
> View attachment 4827888


You got it already?


----------



## munkeebag81

Did the store have it in stock already?   






Venessa84 said:


> Preordered the JUC with diamonds this weekend as part my 10 year wedding anniversary gift.
> 
> View attachment 4827888


----------



## msllbl

munkeebag81 said:


> Did the store have it in stock already?


Some stores in the US may already have it but I don’t know if its for sale until release in Sept. My SA let me know when some came in and I was able to try them on but I couldn’t buy it on the spot until after September 1 so I preordered this weekend too.


----------



## south-of-france

Venessa84 said:


> Preordered the JUC with diamonds this weekend as part my 10 year wedding anniversary gift.
> 
> View attachment 4827888



Very nice! What‘s that lovely wave bangle if youdon’t mind?


----------



## munkeebag81

Thank you for your response.  It looks lovely on you!


When I went three weeks ago, they did not have it in stores to try so I bought it base off of pictures but I was  originally  going to get the thin.






msllbl said:


> Some stores in the US may already have it but I don’t know if its for sale until release in Sept. My SA let me know when some came in and I was able to try them on but I couldn’t buy it on the spot until after September 1 so I preordered this weekend too.
> 
> View attachment 4828036


----------



## shasha_83

It's available in Northern Europe .


----------



## Stella0925

munkeebag81 said:


> Did the store have it in stock already?



I think some stores already have it. Reserved for their vip clients

I preordered the bracelet as well. But I’m still deciding to get the thin or original. Unfortunately I wouldn’t have the budget to get the original with diamonds. I’m worried the thin juc would be too subtle on the wrist. I prefer things that a bit “extra”
I’m planning to wear with my original love


----------



## munkeebag81

Gotcha.   I’m pretty sure my store didn’t have it.  My SA said they had just gotten the green light to take ore orders three weeks ago.  She did text me and say I would be getting it on 9/1 when it is officially released in the US.

I tried both the reg and thin and the thin looked better on me and stacked with my VCA. 

Good luck on your decision. 




Stella0925 said:


> I think some stores already have it. Reserved for their vip clients
> 
> I preordered the bracelet as well. But I’m still deciding to get the thin or original. Unfortunately I wouldn’t have the budget to get the original with diamonds. I’m worried the thin juc would be too subtle on the wrist. I prefer things that a bit “extra”
> I’m planning to wear with my original love


----------



## shasha_83

I was afraid putting on the small JUC and taking it off in the shop. I'm afraid that it would be misshaped. I guess you get used to it.


----------



## A_L_I_S_A

My SA just informed me that the thin JUC diamond bracelet and rings have just hit the stores in Germany. She also sent me this pic with the prices. I will go and try them on tomorrow. I'm really interested in the thin JUC whitegold ring


----------



## Blingthang

A_L_I_S_A said:


> My SA just informed me that the thin JUC diamond bracelet and rings have just hit the stores in Germany. She also sent me this pic with the prices. I will go and try them on tomorrow. I'm really interested in the thin JUC whitegold ring
> 
> View attachment 4828365


Beautiful!


----------



## Stella0925

munkeebag81 said:


> Gotcha.   I’m pretty sure my store didn’t have it.  My SA said they had just gotten the green light to take ore orders three weeks ago.  She did text me and say I would be getting it on 9/1 when it is officially released in the US.
> 
> I tried both the reg and thin and the thin looked better on me and stacked with my VCA.
> 
> Good luck on your decision.



which VCA bracelet do you have? 

I wanted  the 5 motif but it is kind of deal breaker if i cannot wear them 24/7. i want them in MOP, as i will have 2 bracelets in yellow gold so i think white would be a nice pop of color. 

I am not ready to commit 5 motifs yet. But i may get the sweet colver in MOP just to experience it. Since sweet is significantly cheaper, i'd feel a bit better to wear it in showers. 

I am thinking far ahead lol! I need to decide on the thin JUC or original first.


----------



## Stella0925

A_L_I_S_A said:


> My SA just informed me that the thin JUC diamond bracelet and rings have just hit the stores in Germany. She also sent me this pic with the prices. I will go and try them on tomorrow. I'm really interested in the thin JUC whitegold ring
> 
> View attachment 4828365



Is it just me? Due the pave diamonds, I feel the nail head is thicker than the ones without diamond and the ring looks a little bit deformed?


----------



## Fifilabelle

For the London stores, I’ve just been told the launch is expected for first or second week of September. I’ll ring them again next week to confirm the final launch date. All visits to the boutiques are by appointment only (for those in London who may wish to go try on etc!). xx


----------



## munkeebag81

I have the 5 motif MOP that I got last Sept.  Honestly I haven’t worn any of my jewelry since COVID.  

I had the MOP sweet butterfly pendant and I wore it 24/7 and did not notice any shrinkage.   I was more careless with the pendant and also didn’t know MOP was so delicate.  

If you get a chance to go to the Cartier boutique I would suggest maybe taking some picture of the thin and reg JUC.   I’m a visual person so looking at pics helped me make my decision. 



Stella0925 said:


> which VCA bracelet do you have?
> 
> I wanted  the 5 motif but it is kind of deal breaker if i cannot wear them 24/7. i want them in MOP, as i will have 2 bracelets in yellow gold so i think white would be a nice pop of color.
> 
> I am not ready to commit 5 motifs yet. But i may get the sweet colver in MOP just to experience it. Since sweet is significantly cheaper, i'd feel a bit better to wear it in showers.
> 
> I am thinking far ahead lol! I need to decide on the thin JUC or original first.


----------



## munkeebag81

Here’s a pic I snapped when I went to place my pre order for the Thin JUC dia.   




Stella0925 said:


> which VCA bracelet do you have?
> 
> I wanted  the 5 motif but it is kind of deal breaker if i cannot wear them 24/7. i want them in MOP, as i will have 2 bracelets in yellow gold so i think white would be a nice pop of color.
> 
> I am not ready to commit 5 motifs yet. But i may get the sweet colver in MOP just to experience it. Since sweet is significantly cheaper, i'd feel a bit better to wear it in showers.
> 
> I am thinking far ahead lol! I need to decide on the thin JUC or original first.


----------



## Stella0925

munkeebag81 said:


> Here’s a pic I snapped when I went to place my pre order for the Thin JUC dia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828463



The thin JUC looks really nice with the 5 motifs and it doesnt look underwhelmed! I love your stack!
I think if i want to get the sweet clover first i should get the thin JUC. Original JUC will def eats the sweet clover

Thank you for the tip! I will definitely take some pictures.

I like the diamond leger bracelet too


----------



## Babsiegirl

I know this has probably already been asked, which way is the best way to wear thin JUC to avoid scratching love bracelet when stacked- nail head towards the love or the point? TIA.


----------



## Venessa84

Blingthang said:


> You got it already?



I pre paid for it but can’t take it home until 9/1. I was told they received 1 of each size and metal type. 



munkeebag81 said:


> Did the store have it in stock already?



Yes, my store has it in stock but I can’t actually take it home until 9/1.



msllbl said:


> Some stores in the US may already have it but I don’t know if its for sale until release in Sept. My SA let me know when some came in and I was able to try them on but I couldn’t buy it on the spot until after September 1 so I preordered this weekend too.
> 
> View attachment 4828036



Same here but I was able to pay for it but not able to take it home quite yet. 



south-of-france said:


> Very nice! What‘s that lovely wave bangle if youdon’t mind?



It was gift from my parents from at least 10 years ago when they went to the Bahamas. I recently fell in love with it again and think it looks great stacked. 



shasha_83 said:


> I was afraid putting on the small JUC and taking it off in the shop. I'm afraid that it would be misshaped. I guess you get used to it.



I’m actually worried about that too. It seems so bendy but the SA said it should be fine. I’m just going to trust him at this point.


----------



## MoreTorque

Just purchased the thin pave JUC ring and I love it! The diamonds don’t go around the whole ring but it has the perfect amount of sparkle.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

In the NY store, they have it available and you can take it home right away! I just went yesterday and they were ready to sell it to me!


----------



## ChanelCartier

twinzluvagrl said:


> In the NY store, they have it available and you can take it home right away! I just went yesterday and they were ready to sell it to me!


Did you get any info on the price increases?


----------



## Blingthang

twinzluvagrl said:


> In the NY store, they have it available and you can take it home right away! I just went yesterday and they were ready to sell it to me!


Really? The thin bracelet with diamonds? In California, they are making me wait until Sept. 1st.


----------



## allykaulitz

Blingthang said:


> Really? The thin bracelet with diamonds? In California, they are making me wait until Sept. 1st.


I can confirm, got mine today!


----------



## Blingthang

allykaulitz said:


> I can confirm, got mine today!


Lucky you! How about a pic?


----------



## CocoHunny

i was able to take.  Perhaps some store locations received more inventory prior to the "official" launch day".


----------



## EpiFanatic

CocoHunny said:


> @midniteluna  new thin diamond JUC comes in a bracelet (YG, PG), ring and earrings.


Great info @CocoHunny .  Do you know if there are pics of the earrings?  TIA.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

ChanelCartier said:


> Did you get any info on the price increases?



Nope. Sorry.



Blingthang said:


> Really? The thin bracelet with diamonds? In California, they are making me wait until Sept. 1st.



Yes, I expected they would offer "deposit" but I was told they sold several already and I can walk out with it.


allykaulitz said:


> I can confirm, got mine today!



Congrats! Enjoy!


CocoHunny said:


> i was able to take.  Perhaps some store locations received more inventory prior to the "official" launch day".



I think so too! I think it depends on the popularity of the store and location!


----------



## CocoHunny

EpiFanatic said:


> Great info @CocoHunny .  Do you know if there are pics of the earrings?  TIA.



https://www.cartier.hk/en-hk/collections/jewellery/collections/juste-un-clou/earrings.html 
I think you should be able to see it on here.  HTH and sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Tried the slim JUC with diamonds in store yesterday...it’s not a substantial bracelet but it’s still rather striking. I was 99% sure I was going to walk out with it but sadly it didn’t work with my existing stack. The shape of my wrist and the presence of my two Loves overwhelmed the JUC. Also tried the slim ring with diamonds....another beautiful piece but not suitable for my chubby fingers. Ended up buying a ring I hadn’t previously considered...quite the fluke but I love it! Sorry about the  badly lit photos.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Tryingtobegood said:


> Tried the slim JUC with diamonds in store yesterday...it’s not a substantial bracelet but it’s still rather striking. I was 99% sure I was going to walk out with it but sadly it didn’t work with my existing stack. The shape of my wrist and the presence of my two Loves overwhelmed the JUC. Also tried the slim ring with diamonds....another beautiful piece but not suitable for my chubby fingers. Ended up buying a ring I hadn’t previously considered...quite the fluke but I love it! Sorry about the  badly lit photos.
> 
> View attachment 4834015
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834016


How much is the slim ring with diamonds?


----------



## south-of-france

The JUC bracelet seems to be even more popular than the Loves! I got very nice and unexpected compliments today


----------



## umamanikam

south-of-france said:


> The JUC bracelet seems to be even more popular than the Loves! I got very nice and unexpected compliments today


Think there are loads of fakes on love bracelet and have even seen fakes on juc original and diamond but none with the thin one .


----------



## Nattie35

Does anyone know if it’ll launch online on Sept 1st? Idk if I have the patience to make an appointment and go in store on the weekend!


----------



## ChanelCartier

Nattie35 said:


> Does anyone know if it’ll launch online on Sept 1st? Idk if I have the patience to make an appointment and go in store on the weekend!


That's what I am wondering. How long and when do they update the website. I imagine they have to take it down a few hours or something.


----------



## Yum mum

umamanikam said:


> Think there are loads of fakes on love bracelet and have even seen fakes on juc original and diamond but none with the thin one .


Not yet! There’s still time!


----------



## Cartier9554

south-of-france said:


> The JUC bracelet seems to be even more popular than the Loves! I got very nice and unexpected compliments today



do you have any pics? Congrats!


----------



## south-of-france

I posted a few already


----------



## Cartier9554

south-of-france said:


> I posted a few already
> 
> View attachment 4834313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834314


Sorry I must have missed it. Beautiful thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blingthang

south-of-france said:


> I posted a few already
> 
> View attachment 4834313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834314


Beautiful stack!


----------



## Tryingtobegood

ChanelCartier said:


> How much is the slim ring with diamonds?


Just shy of US$5000 in Hong Kong


----------



## Tryingtobegood

MoreTorque said:


> Just purchased the thin pave JUC ring and I love it! The diamonds don’t go around the whole ring but it has the perfect amount of sparkle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832035


I fell in love with this ring in pink gold...but it was too slim and disproportionate when worn on my chunky fingers. Looks lovely on you!


----------



## lijens11

munkeebag81 said:


> Anyone have any updates on the release of the thing JUC with diamonds in the US?
> 
> Someone posted on another platform that stores have them but they will not be released till September?  However the store is taking deposits?


I saw its available on their website


----------



## munkeebag81

thanks!  I was actually able to pre order it a few weeks ago.  The official launch date in the US is Sept 1st.  i will be picking mine up on Wednesday!



lijens11 said:


> I saw its available on their website


----------



## lijens11

munkeebag81 said:


> thanks!  I was actually able to pre order it a few weeks ago.  The official launch date in the US is Sept 1st.  i will be picking mine up on Wednesday!


Congrats! Can you let me know the price? Im thinking getting mine but Im stuck at choosing the right size  My wrist is 14.5cm, i dont know I should get 15 or 16cm. Can you give me an advice? Thanks


----------



## Blingthang

lijens11 said:


> Congrats! Can you let me know the price? Im thinking getting mine but Im stuck at choosing the right size  My wrist is 14.5cm, i dont know I should get 15 or 16cm. Can you give me an advice? Thanks


$4300 USD. Size 15.


----------



## cartierbruvi

Does anyone know when the new JUC will be available in Australia? I'm desperate to get my hands on it asap


----------



## Blingthang

I picked mine up today!!!   Love it! I'm just wondering what the PGI stamp in the rectangle after AU 750 means.


----------



## yogamamaloves

Blingthang said:


> I picked mine up today!!!   Love it! I'm just wondering what the PGI stamp in the rectangle after AU 750 means.
> 
> View attachment 4835513


Makers mark for where it was made. I think Italy. I have a love bracelet and love ring with that same stamp as well.


----------



## Blingthang

yogamamaloves said:


> Makers mark for where it was made. I think Italy. I have a love bracelet and love ring with that same stamp as well.


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## munkeebag81

Sorry Im not help when it comes to sizing.   My love is a size 18 and so I got the thin JUC in a size 17. 




lijens11 said:


> Congrats! Can you let me know the price? Im thinking getting mine but Im stuck at choosing the right size  My wrist is 14.5cm, i dont know I should get 15 or 16cm. Can you give me an advice? Thanks


----------



## chromemilou

munkeebag81 said:


> Sorry Im not help when it comes to sizing.   My love is a size 18 and so I got the thin JUC in a size 17.



Does your classic love and thin JUC stack well together, meaning do the pieces sort of stay in place and not intersect that much and scratch each other? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## munkeebag81

Yes, I had my SA size it so both bracelet will stack one on top.  She said To wear the nail head toward the love for less gap ( will be more aligned) and to wear it the other way if you want a little gap.






chromemilou said:


> Does your classic love and thin JUC stack well together, meaning do the pieces sort of stay in place and not intersect that much and scratch each other? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## scheurin

munkeebag81 said:


> She said To wear the nail head toward the love for less gap ( will be more aligned) and to wear it the other way if you want a little gap.



Oh I was told the opposite.  

Still being not convinced of the small JUC as its just a tube. Yeah, not to be seen on the outside ... still feeling a bit cheated. Like buing a Godiva chocolate truffle and it's all empty inside.


----------



## south-of-france

But beautiful and secure! The nailhead on the big Juc was just too big on me and “standing up” more on the skin, this one is still much higher than a classic Love but only 2-3 times.


----------



## oceanblueapril

love the new think version it is very pretty. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## munkeebag81

Here’s mine!!! I pre ordered it without seeing it in person.   And when I went to pick it up today I just fell in love with it!  It’s so pretty in person!!! Took a few quick pics of the Thin with my other bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Blingthang

A couple more snaps.


----------



## lijens11

Blingthang said:


> A couple more snaps.
> View attachment 4836602
> View attachment 4836603


Beutiful! Thank you so much! It helps me making my decision


----------



## Blingthang

lijens11 said:


> Beutiful! Thank you so much! It helps me making my decision


Yay! Are you going to get one?


----------



## Fifilabelle

Thanks for the lovely pics, ladies! Definitely planning to go try it on as well in a few days, thanks to your modelling photos.  Also, I’ve just spotted its now on the UK site too (for anyone interested!) x


----------



## lijens11

oceanblueapril said:


> love the new think version it is very pretty. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 4836169
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836171
> 
> View attachment 4836173
> 
> View attachment 4836172


Whats size your wrist and what size is your JUC? I dont know what size I need to get, my wrist is 14.5cm


----------



## oceanblueapril

lijens11 said:


> Whats size your wrist and what size is your JUC? I dont know what size I need to get, my wrist is 14.5cm


My wrist is 14.5.
My JUC is 16 and love is 17, I prefer loose fit


----------



## sparkle7

Does anyone know if this will come in white gold?


----------



## Blingthang

sparkle7 said:


> Does anyone know if this will come in white gold?


They haven't figured out how to get the white gold to be flexible enough since it is mixed with harder metals.


----------



## scheurin

Blingthang said:


> They haven't figured out how to get the white gold to be flexible enough since it is mixed with harder metals.



Confimed by Cartier? I had the same thought but even having my PhD in Chemistry I wasn't totally sure. Maybe it also has to do with the Rhodium but yes, there also is no non-diamond small JUC?


----------



## M Handbagaholic

I’ve noticed that the gold tone in the SM JUC is lighter than the gold tone in the LOVE bracelet .. has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## jforjasmine

I popped by a Cartier store today with high hopes of trying on the thin Love and falling in love with it. I was so underwhelmed by the square-ish edge and how clumsy the size 16 looked on my wrist (approx 13cm).
Saw the JUC Sm, tried the YG with and without diamonds in size 15, the stars just aligned. Esp so since I will be wearing it with my 3 station YG DBTY bracelet which my hubs gifted me 1.5 weeks ago on my birthday.
I did not pull the trigger because 1) the SA kept pushing me to get the Love even when I expressed how uncomfortable it felt (she dissed me on getting a Trinity as my first Cartier piece and was more interested talking about the Love when I asked questions about the JUC), 2) should I purchase with or without diamonds (difference is about $2k for the little smattering on the nail head & tip), and 3) how it will hold up for 24/7 wear (day to day, I manage a yoga studio, nothing heavy duty and I run 2-3x a week - will the JUC "slip" off?).
Please share your thoughts if you wear your JUC Sm 24/7. Thanks!


----------



## Himeko057

jforjasmine said:


> I popped by a Cartier store today with high hopes of trying on the thin Love and falling in love with it. I was so underwhelmed by the square-ish edge and how clumsy the size 16 looked on my wrist (approx 13cm).
> Saw the JUC Sm, tried the YG with and without diamonds in size 15, the stars just aligned. Esp so since I will be wearing it with my 3 station YG DBTY bracelet which my hubs gifted me 1.5 weeks ago on my birthday.
> I did not pull the trigger because 1) the SA kept pushing me to get the Love even when I expressed how uncomfortable it felt (she dissed me on getting a Trinity as my first Cartier piece and was more interested talking about the Love when I asked questions about the JUC), 2) should I purchase with or without diamonds (difference is about $2k for the little smattering on the nail head & tip), and 3) how it will hold up for 24/7 wear (day to day, I manage a yoga studio, nothing heavy duty and I run 2-3x a week - will the JUC "slip" off?).
> Please share your thoughts if you wear your JUC Sm 24/7. Thanks!



I wear the small JUC 24/7 and I think it’s really comfortable and holds up well. When I exercise I normally wear a sweatband over both my JUC and Love.

I think you should go for what you love, regardless of what the SA is pushing you towards. If you feel the JUC is the most comfortable for you, get it! I love both the original and the one with diamonds, so that will be a difficult choice.


----------



## jforjasmine

Himeko057 said:


> I wear the small JUC 24/7 and I think it’s really comfortable and holds up well. When I exercise I normally wear a sweatband over both my JUC and Love.
> 
> I think you should go for what you love, regardless of what the SA is pushing you towards. If you feel the JUC is the most comfortable for you, get it! I love both the original and the one with diamonds, so that will be a difficult choice.



Sweatband!! What a fantastic idea! Thank you for sharing this! 

It is a v comfortable bracelet and I really like the understated edginess. I have plans to return to the Cartier store where we bought my Trinity from last year, service was top notch. I am definitely gg for the JUC, but I need to try diamonds and no diamonds together to decide.


----------



## americanroyal89

@jforjasmine I also wear a sm juc 24/7 and I love it.  It’s very comfortable and feels secure. 

Sorry your SA experience was lackluster. I’ve been lucky enough to develop a good relationship with mine. But if you’ve already tried it on and know your size, you can always just order online. So really the SA only hurts herself.

As far as diamond vs non diamond...that’s a tough call. Mine does not have diamonds (I’m a guy and diamonds just don’t make my heart sing) but I think the diamond one is very pretty on others. A good contrast of a utilitarian design of a nail with the glam of diamonds. Can’t go wrong with either really.


----------



## jforjasmine

americanroyal89 said:


> @jforjasmine I also wear a sm juc 24/7 and I love it.  It’s very comfortable and feels secure.
> 
> Sorry your SA experience was lackluster. I’ve been lucky enough to develop a good relationship with mine. But if you’ve already tried it on and know your size, you can always just order online. So really the SA only hurts herself.
> 
> As far as diamond vs non diamond...that’s a tough call. Mine does not have diamonds (I’m a guy and diamonds just don’t make my heart sing) but I think the diamond one is very pretty on others. A good contrast of a utilitarian design of a nail with the glam of diamonds. Can’t go wrong with either really.



Thank you for sharing. I give myself til the end of Sept to decide. I am in no rush, I wanna make sure I cover all bases cos there will be no room for buyers remorse (so glad I tried the thin Love before dropping almost $6k online and regretting).


----------



## Mjxxsyd

munkeebag81 said:


> Here’s mine!!! I pre ordered it without seeing it in person.   And when I went to pick it up today I just fell in love with it!  It’s so pretty in person!!! Took a few quick pics of the Thin with my other bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4836192
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836194
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836196


Yay I love love! Congratulations


----------



## Himeko057

jforjasmine said:


> Sweatband!! What a fantastic idea! Thank you for sharing this!
> 
> It is a v comfortable bracelet and I really like the understated edginess. I have plans to return to the Cartier store where we bought my Trinity from last year, service was top notch. I am definitely gg for the JUC, but I need to try diamonds and no diamonds together to decide.



My JUC is the non-diamond one but when I bought mine last year the diamond one wasn’t out yet. I love the diamond one from the pictures I’ve seen online though. If it was an option last year I might have been super tempted to splurge in the diamond one.


----------



## vivy_tran

munkeebag81 said:


> Here’s mine!!! I pre ordered it without seeing it in person.   And when I went to pick it up today I just fell in love with it!  It’s so pretty in person!!! Took a few quick pics of the Thin with my other bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4836192
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836194
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836196


Absolutely love your stack! I’m thinking of building my jewelry collection and definitely planning to get all 3!


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

Arrived this week and I couldn’t be more obsessed with it! So glad I waited until a diamond version launched.


----------



## munkeebag81

it goes so well with your diamond bracele!




penchant.for.luxury said:


> Arrived this week and I couldn’t be more obsessed with it! So glad I waited until a diamond version launched.
> View attachment 4851608
> View attachment 4851609


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

munkeebag81 said:


> it goes so well with your diamond bracele!


Thank you!


----------



## 7777777

penchant.for.luxury said:


> Arrived this week and I couldn’t be more obsessed with it! So glad I waited until a diamond version launched.
> View attachment 4851608
> View attachment 4851609


I really like how it works with your diamond bracelet! Could you please share the specs and where it is from.


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

7777777 said:


> I really like how it works with your diamond bracelet! Could you please share the specs and where it is from.


Thank you so much! It’s a custom piece by my jeweller here in Montreal, they’re called Ex Aurum. It’s actually a bangle and there are only diamonds on the one side of it (but it’s designed and sized in such a way that the bangle never turns around so the diamonds are always facing up!). It’s 18k white gold with 17 diamonds, they’re about 7.5 points each.


----------



## sparklywacky

penchant.for.luxury said:


> Arrived this week and I couldn’t be more obsessed with it! So glad I waited until a diamond version launched.
> View attachment 4851608
> View attachment 4851609


I love your diamond bracelet! Where is it from?

edit: just read your post above mine


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

sparklywacky said:


> I love your diamond bracelet! Where is it from?


Thank you so much! It’s a custom piece I designed with my jeweller, Ex Aurum (they’re based in Montreal).


----------



## Dancing Pandas

With the small juc with diamonds being released, was a small juc ring with diamonds also released?

I looked on the site and couldnt find it so I'm assuming it wasnt, or its sold out?


----------



## south-of-france

I think only a full pavé small ring was released?


----------



## accebercouture

Just bought the thin YG JUC 15cm from Heathrow tax free!


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

Dancing Pandas said:


> With the small juc with diamonds being released, was a small juc ring with diamonds also released?
> 
> I looked on the site and couldnt find it so I'm assuming it wasnt, or its sold out?


I was also hoping they’d essentially have the exact same version of the bracelet as a ring but it’s only the full pavé one... Hopefully that’ll be a design they release eventually because I’m sure it would be in demand!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Blingthang said:


> They haven't figured out how to get the white gold to be flexible enough since it is mixed with harder metals.


I hope they can figure it out before 2021 lol i would LOVE it in WG but RG is beautiful as well.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

scheurin said:


> Confimed by Cartier? I had the same thought but even having my PhD in Chemistry I wasn't totally sure. Maybe it also has to do with the Rhodium but yes, there also is no non-diamond small JUC?


Yep, I don’t think there’s a non-diamond SM JUC in WG either.  It’s interesting because they were able to create a small pavé ring but I am definitely not qualified enough to evaluate the process of gold-making lol


----------



## accebercouture

Hi everyone - I just realised that the cartier box that was given to me (the cardboard one) is wrong, it says trinity bracelet on it instead of JUC and was a bit bent on the inside (see photo). Do you think I should just leave it or try and contact the SA to get another one?


----------



## exelero

accebercouture said:


> Just bought the thin YG JUC 15cm from Heathrow tax free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852028


Hi, could you confirm how much it is in Heathrow please?


----------



## accebercouture

exelero said:


> Hi, could you confirm how much it is in Heathrow please?


£2417


----------



## LuckyMe14

accebercouture said:


> Hi everyone - I just realised that the cartier box that was given to me (the cardboard one) is wrong, it says trinity bracelet on it instead of JUC and was a bit bent on the inside (see photo). Do you think I should just leave it or try and contact the SA to get another one?
> 
> View attachment 4854520


If you are bothered by it (bending), just ask your SA to either exchange it or to send a new one. I don't know if the inner boxes are different, so I can't comment on that part. Just try and see what they say.
I purchased a Love and got the wrong screwdriver (PG instead of YG). I know this is still a screwdriver and it works fine, but I asked and got a YG one. Just didn't want the 'wrong' one. I know this is very different, but all I am saying is it doesn't hurt to ask if you want it.


----------



## QuinnC

Hi everyone! I just bought the Thin Juc w/ diamonds today! Woo! but during the appointment my SA was recommending that I dont take it off ever because she thinks it will cause wear and tear on the bracelet and cause it to lose shape/break. anyone own the thin juc (reg version) for a while that has noticed this a problem with theirs? Hows the wear and tear? I'm worried now that the bracelet is super delicate!


----------



## civic4800

QuinnC said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought the Thin Juc w/ diamonds today! Woo! but during the appointment my SA was recommending that I dont take it off ever because she thinks it will cause wear and tear on the bracelet and cause it to lose shape/break. anyone own the thin juc (reg version) for a while that has noticed this a problem with theirs? Hows the wear and tear? I'm worried now that the bracelet is super delicate!


I've had my thin JUC bracelet for 18 months, worn it almost every day and haven't had a problem.  I've taken it off probably 10-15x.  It hasn't lost its shape nor do I feel it's close to breaking.  When I first got it, I was shoving my arm into a sweater and it did get caught and flipped.  Now I'm more conscientious when putting on tops but I wouldn't say that I baby the bracelet or am scared to wear it.  The wear and tear has been fine.  I got a thin Love a few months before the JUC and the Love has all sorts of tiny scratches.  My JUC has the tiniest scratch on the flat part of the nail head.


----------



## jforjasmine

so i tried with and without diamonds. i have an hour to decide. decisions, decisions...


----------



## scheurin

Both are nice. I'd take the one with diamonds. A Love I prefer without diamongs, though.


----------



## Cartier9554

QuinnC said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought the Thin Juc w/ diamonds today! Woo! but during the appointment my SA was recommending that I dont take it off ever because she thinks it will cause wear and tear on the bracelet and cause it to lose shape/break. anyone own the thin juc (reg version) for a while that has noticed this a problem with theirs? Hows the wear and tear? I'm worried now that the bracelet is super delicate!



Congrats! Do you have any pics? Also I haven’t really seen many people have problems with theirs losing shape but obviously time will tell


----------



## jforjasmine

scheurin said:


> Both are nice. I'd take the one with diamonds. A Love I prefer without diamongs, though.


the love just did not suit me. i tried to make it suit me but it didnt. 
i like the fact that the ones w diamonds is newly releases and as such not everyone has it yet.


----------



## LuckyMe14

jforjasmine said:


> so i tried with and without diamonds. i have an hour to decide. decisions, decisions...
> 
> View attachment 4858485
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858486


I would take the diamonds!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

LuckyMe14 said:


> I would take the diamonds!


+1


----------



## Elsabeskow

Doesn't theses juc's, rip knitwear, get stuck in things, and cause damage on, say, smooth leather? I'd be happy to hear the opposite as this keeps me from considering them.


----------



## jforjasmine

I ended up for the one without diamonds eventually. Basically, I felt for my low key lifestyle, that bit of diamond felt too dressy. 
I love how understated this looks and how comfortable it is to wear.
Love love this!!


----------



## jforjasmine

Elsabeskow said:


> Doesn't theses juc's, rip knitwear, get stuck in things, and cause damage on, say, smooth leather? I'd be happy to hear the opposite as this keeps me from considering them.



I asked my SA about this and she shared she has not heard of it happening. Then again, I am in Singapore, it is summer all year long -  t-shirt & shorts and summer dress weather.
One thing I was worried about was whether the bracelet would warp after some time but I was assured it has not happened as long as you do not yank it off.


----------



## LuckyMe14

Very pretty! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Frivole88

i'm happy for everyone who love their thin juc. unfortunately, it doesn't look good on me. it feels so light, delicate and fragile. i'm scared of bending and breaking it because it's super thin and the gold is hollow inside. i think it's more suited for someone with smaller wrist.


----------



## south-of-france

kristinlorraine said:


> i'm happy for everyone who love their thin juc. unfortunately, it doesn't look good on me. it feels so light, delicate and fragile. i'm scared of bending and breaking it because it's super thin and the gold is hollow inside. i think it's more suited for someone with smaller wrist.



What’s your size?


----------



## Frivole88

south-of-france said:


> What’s your size?



the SA sized me for 15 but I think i'm 16 as i don't like the head digging onto my wrist.


----------



## Yum mum

jforjasmine said:


> I ended up for the one without diamonds eventually. Basically, I felt for my low key lifestyle, that bit of diamond felt too dressy.
> I love how understated this looks and how comfortable it is to wear.
> Love love this!!
> 
> View attachment 4858611


I love your dbty bracelet with the non diamond juc it makes the diamond on dbty stand out more!


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

Couldn’t resist getting the thin JUC ring in yellow gold to match my bracelet!


----------



## cuselover

I just purchased this and was wondering if anyone got a pouch with their purchase? Mine only came with the bracelet and the red box


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

cuselover said:


> I just purchased this and was wondering if anyone got a pouch with their purchase? Mine only came with the bracelet and the red box


Mine didn’t and I ordered it from the website because there’s no boutique in Montreal. Then I contacted an SA in Toronto and made 3 other purchases through her and she ended up sending me a travel pouch (without having asked for one) for the bracelet because she knew I had just bought it... So I think if you order from the website, it isn’t guaranteed and if you’re working directly with someone, it all depends on the SA!


----------



## cuselover

penchant.for.luxury said:


> Mine didn’t and I ordered it from the website because there’s no boutique in Montreal. Then I contacted an SA in Toronto and made 3 other purchases through her and she ended up sending me a travel pouch (without having asked for one) for the bracelet because she knew I had just bought it... So I think if you order from the website, it isn’t guaranteed and if you’re working directly with someone, it all depends on the SA!


I ordered it over the phone umm let me email the sa.


----------



## scheurin

Online you hardly get anything. In the boutique it's champagne, travel utilities, chocolate, and more.


----------



## Venessa84

Adding this here with the diamonds...10 year wedding anniversary gift from DH


----------



## LuckyMe14

Venessa84 said:


> Adding this here with the diamonds...10 year wedding anniversary gift from DH
> 
> View attachment 4870349


Very beautiful!    Congratulations on your wedding anniversary!


----------



## Kdelz

Ended up with the diamond version!


----------



## yubonita

penchant.for.luxury said:


> Couldn’t resist getting the thin JUC ring in yellow gold to match my bracelet!
> View attachment 4868953
> 
> View attachment 4868954



This combination looks stunning! Congrats


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

yubonita said:


> This combination looks stunning! Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## pkwc2

Got my first Cartier pieces a few weeks ago-
Thin JUC bracelet with diamonds and thin JUC ring


----------



## Venessa84

Venessa84 said:


> Adding this here with the diamonds...10 year wedding anniversary gift from DH
> 
> View attachment 4870349



Thank you!!


----------



## seraphines

Any of you stacks the new juc in rose gold with an sm love bracelet? I would really love a photo as I don't have a local cartier.


----------



## NurseAnn

Loving my new addition!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

NurseAnn said:


> Loving my new addition!
> 
> View attachment 4875829


such a gorgeous stack!


----------



## sacha1009

This JUC us very nice..


----------



## jforjasmine

Yum mum said:


> I love your dbty bracelet with the non diamond juc it makes the diamond on dbty stand out more!



thank you!  i like my jewelry versatile and i have to say aft 3 weeks, i am loving my pairing. i do remove my JUC daily cos i am afraid of wrecking it in my sleep (though the constant removal might do that)!


----------



## ragnhildr

Just ordered mine in Rose Gold. I had to order online because there are no boutiques in Montreal. It will arrive on the 28th. It'll be my first Cartier jewelry piece. I'm beyond excited!!!


----------



## jaskg144

I've stopped wearing my thin JUC recently in favour of my watch - I was completely obsessed with my JUC for around a month, then decided I wanted to wear my watch which I hadn't worn for about a year. I don't think I like the look of them both together   what does everyone think? I'm not usually one to mix metals, so maybe I just need to get used to it.


----------



## Purrrple

jasmynh1 said:


> I've stopped wearing my thin JUC recently in favour of my watch - I was completely obsessed with my JUC for around a month, then decided I wanted to wear my watch which I hadn't worn for about a year. I don't think I like the look of them both together   what does everyone think? I'm not usually one to mix metals, so maybe I just need to get used to it.



I tried to do the same and it doesn't work for me!


----------



## ragnhildr

jasmynh1 said:


> I've stopped wearing my thin JUC recently in favour of my watch - I was completely obsessed with my JUC for around a month, then decided I wanted to wear my watch which I hadn't worn for about a year. I don't think I like the look of them both together   what does everyone think? I'm not usually one to mix metals, so maybe I just need to get used to it.


I wear the JUC on my right wrist and watch on the left. But they don't look bad together at all!! I would just be scared of scratching the watch.


----------



## ragnhildr

Do you guys think this size 16 is too tight for me? I like the snug feeling but I am wondering if it would be annoying in the long run. I love love this small model though!! I'm hoping to add a white gold sm love in the future.


----------



## Luiza Spindola

ragnhildr said:


> View attachment 4896979
> 
> Do you guys think this size 16 is too tight for me? I like the snug feeling but I am wondering if it would be annoying in the long run. I love love this small model though!! I'm hoping to add a white gold sm love in the future.



Hi there. i think it looks a little bit snug...but it's my opinion


----------



## Venessa84

ragnhildr said:


> View attachment 4896979
> 
> Do you guys think this size 16 is too tight for me? I like the snug feeling but I am wondering if it would be annoying in the long run. I love love this small model though!! I'm hoping to add a white gold sm love in the future.



I personally would want a looser fit and would also worry about when I’m hot that it would be even tighter.


----------



## BrandSnob

Has anyone heard if they are planning to release a thin JUC that is covered in diamonds?


----------



## rileygirl

NurseAnn said:


> Loving my new addition!
> 
> View attachment 4875829


Love this.


----------



## YLN

Here you go, Pre Xmas present my Cartier Love in YG 17 & JUC in RG 16 both thin version. Prefer wearing loose fit my wrist is 14.5cm.


----------



## VonIzzy

BrandSnob said:


> Has anyone heard if they are planning to release a thin JUC that is covered in diamonds?


no and I doubt that it would be possible due to needed flexibility of the material. That is also the reason, why it is only in yellow and rose gold and not in white gold - so I was told.


----------



## Rachel_Mara

restricter said:


> Here’s the comparison with the medium width Tiffany T wire bracelet that nobody asked for.
> 
> The Clou has less ‘give’ than the T but goes on and comes off in a similar way.  It’s only more complicated because it’s a crossover bracelet.  I have a rose gold Hermes nausicaaa crossover that goes onto my wrist the same way.  It hasn’t lost its shape or gotten loose.
> 
> Daintiness is relative.  I’m petite enough that the scale of the 15cm is perfect.
> 
> Taking a picture of your own wrist is a challenge!  Sheesh!
> 
> View attachment 4186258


I am deciding between these two exact bracelets so thank you for posting! Which one would you recommend more? I am having a hard time deciding! Thank you


----------



## caglape

mattbevenour said:


> Just got the Just Un Clou Thin Version in Yellow Gold - stacked with the thin LB.  Love, love, love.
> 
> Do you think they will scratch each other though?


Hi which one would you recommend for a first cartier, wish i could get both of them. How is the wear and tear when you stacked them together, can you post a photo?


----------



## caglape

bagreedy said:


> Lol me too! I’m loving this combination for now.
> 
> I didn’t like the skinny JUC with the love cuff as much.
> 
> View attachment 4195957


Hi your stack is what I'm planning to get now- does the VCA tangle with the Juc? How do you still like them?


----------



## caglape

alya said:


> I tried the originial JUC yesterday and the thinner version. Honestly, I didn’t like the original on me. I feel like the slimmer JUC works for those who like to stack their bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211747
> 
> I also tried the original love and the slimmer one. Same goes for those.
> Now I am soooo lost which to get, JUC or the Love..... they do look beautiful together; but can only pick one for now
> View attachment 4211748
> View attachment 4211751


Hi I have the same dilemma, which one did you get? Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## caglape

rakhee81 said:


> That’s such a shame  I wear mine to sleep and shower with along with my thin Love and it’s so comfortable I barely notice it’s there! I think it’s a really nice piece, I know some people have said they think it’s too light weight and I agree it would have been nicer if they’d made it with a hinge opening like the original but I love mine!


Hi can you please give us an update after more than a year - which one do you like better? How is the small love scratch wise?


----------



## Babypooh777

Does anyone have any intel if Cartier will be releasing the thin JUC ring with diamonds only at the tip (similar to the thin bracelet)?? I found the no diamonds one is too plain and the one with half diamonds are too flashy (and over my budget for a ring!) LOL


----------



## LuckyMe14

Babypooh777 said:


> Does anyone have any intel if Cartier will be releasing the thin JUC ring with diamonds only at the tip (similar to the thin bracelet)?? I found the no diamonds one is too plain and the one with half diamonds are too flashy (and over my budget for a ring!) LOL


I would love this as well and buy it immediately.


----------



## AnnaFreud

I decided I wanted to get myself the JUC small in WG. It’s not available online and the store I called didn’t have WG small in stock. Anyone know if WG in the thinner version has been discontinued??


----------



## jaskg144

AnnaFreud said:


> I decided I wanted to get myself the JUC small in WG. It’s not available online and the store I called didn’t have WG small in stock. Anyone know if WG in the thinner version has been discontinued??



The SM JUC bracelet does not come in WG, I don't think it ever has


----------



## shyla14

AnnaFreud said:


> I decided I wanted to get myself the JUC small in WG. It’s not available online and the store I called didn’t have WG small in stock. Anyone know if WG in the thinner version has been discontinued??


I don’t think a WG small JUC was ever made.


----------



## AnnaFreud

jasmynh1 said:


> The SM JUC bracelet does not come in WG, I don't think it ever has


Thank you for letting me know. ‍♀️ You would think the SA would have mentioned that. She took 5 minutes to go see if it was in stock. OMG


----------



## AnnaFreud

shyla14 said:


> I don’t think a WG small JUC was ever made.


Thanks for letting me know. I wonder why.


----------



## shyla14

AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I wonder why.


I think it has something to do with being malleable.  I hope Cartier comes up with thin WG someday. I will be all over that!


----------



## 100700

I placed an order on 18th and the next day today I received it pink gold 15size sm juc with diamonds. Really really beautiful in person. I wear 16size love bracelet


----------



## RosiePenners

Just received mine today too, am absolutely in love.


----------



## 7theaven

Hi guys, please tell me I'm being crazy but do you think my JUC is bent?
I feel like the pointy end is facing slightly outward.


----------



## 100700

Yes I think it's bent a little bit maybe try contact Cartier to exchange?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

7theaven said:


> Hi guys, please tell me I'm being crazy but do you think my JUC is bent?
> I feel like the pointy end is facing slightly outward.
> View attachment 5031406


Yes totally bent it happened to mine I sent it in for repair good as new and no charge


----------



## 7theaven

lvjunkyxo said:


> Yes totally bent it happened to mine I sent it in for repair good as new and no charge




Thank you! I'll send mine tomorrow then


----------



## RosiePenners

7theaven said:


> Hi guys, please tell me I'm being crazy but do you think my JUC is bent?
> I feel like the pointy end is facing slightly outward.
> View attachment 5031406


It does look bent yes, is this new?


----------



## 7theaven

RosiePenners said:


> It does look bent yes, is this new?


  Kind of, 2 weeks, I only realised it yesterday when I wanted to clean it.


----------



## Chaton

AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I wonder why.



I believe it has to do with popularity and selling ability.  From articles I have read regarding the Love bracelet, YG > RG > WG.  Not only was the Love introduced first in yellow gold so it's the classic, but it also resells at a slightly higher price point.  Rose gold, however, has gained in popularity, but white gold still remains the least popular.

I think this is also the same reasoning as to why many items over the past few years has only been introduced in rose gold (i.e. Clash) and not yellow gold as it is currently higher in demand and a lot more fashionable at the moment.


----------



## RosiePenners

7theaven said:


> Kind of, 2 weeks, I only realised it yesterday when I wanted to clean it.


2 weeks is new, definitely see if they can fix it for you. Shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## RosiePenners

Help! Holding you guys can shed some light or some advice. Which way do you wear your JUC? If I wear it with the nail facing the Love, the Love gets dings. If I wear it the other way around, the JUC gets scratched. Any thoughts?


----------



## Himeko057

RosiePenners said:


> Help! Holding you guys can shed some light or some advice. Which way do you wear your JUC? If I wear it with the nail facing the Love, the Love gets dings. If I wear it the other way around, the JUC gets scratched. Any thoughts?



I personally wear it with the nail head facing the love. So the two do hit against each other but the scratches show on the side of my love which I can’t normally see anyways.

When I tried to wear it with the pointy end facing the love, I noticed my JUC sometimes crossed over onto my love.


----------



## RosiePenners

Himeko057 said:


> I personally wear it with the nail head facing the love. So the two do hit against each other but the scratches show on the side of my love which I can’t normally see anyways.
> 
> When I tried to wear it with the pointy end facing the love, I noticed my JUC sometimes crossed over onto my love.


I think this is the best bet too. If I have to choose, I’d rather the side of the Love gets scratched than the nail of the JUC scratching the surface of the Love.


----------



## loverose

Chaton said:


> I believe it has to do with popularity and selling ability.  From articles I have read regarding the Love bracelet, YG > RG > WG.  Not only was the Love introduced first in yellow gold so it's the classic, but it also resells at a slightly higher price point.  Rose gold, however, has gained in popularity, but white gold still remains the least popular.
> 
> I think this is also the same reasoning as to why many items over the past few years has only been introduced in rose gold (i.e. Clash) and not yellow gold as it is currently higher in demand and a lot more fashionable at the moment.



White gold is not malleable enough to bend in the way the small Juste un Clou needs to bend to be put on the wrist.


----------



## Chaton

loverose said:


> White gold is not malleable enough to bend in the way the small Juste un Clou needs to bend to be put on the wrist.



I don’t think this is true as there is the classic WG JUC.


----------



## americanroyal89

Chaton said:


> I don’t think this is true as there is the classic WG JUC.


The classic juc isn’t flexible though, but rather hinged. I think that’s what loverose was referring to. White gold doesn’t allow itself to be flexible.


----------



## loverose

Chaton said:


> I don’t think this is true as there is the classic WG JUC.





americanroyal89 said:


> The classic juc isn’t flexible though, but rather hinged. I think that’s what loverose was referring to. White gold doesn’t allow itself to be flexible.



Yes exactly. The small JUC needs to be flexible in a way the regular JUC does not due to the way it is put on. This has been noted many times in this thread and elsewhere.






						Juste un Clou/JUC bracelet - Thinner Version Released
					

I would love to know if it’s going to be available in white gold also or just the rose and yellow gold




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Chaton

americanroyal89 said:


> The classic juc isn’t flexible though, but rather hinged. I think that’s what loverose was referring to. White gold doesn’t allow itself to be flexible.



Oh, I see - you are referring to the mechanism.  However, from what I have read, white gold is just as malleable as other golds; however, dependent on what alloy they use in it, it may be less malleable I suppose.  I'm not really familiar with white gold as it is my least favorite gold.


----------



## loverose

Chaton said:


> Oh, I see - you are referring to the mechanism.  However, from what I have read, white gold is just as malleable as other golds; however, dependent on what alloy they use in it, it may be less malleable I suppose.  I'm not really familiar with white gold as it is my least favorite gold.



white gold isn’t as malleable as other golds because of the mix that makes it white. Also for some reason Cartier won’t make the white gold JUC without the rhodium coating, which makes it much harder. I looked into this a while back because I came across a white gold small JUC on a resale website and had never seen it in store. I don’t wear yellow gold out of personal preference so I was hoping it was limited edition but alas no!


----------



## mocktail

Chaton said:


> Oh, I see - you are referring to the mechanism.  However, from what I have read, white gold is just as malleable as other golds; however, dependent on what alloy they use in it, it may be less malleable I suppose.  I'm not really familiar with white gold as it is my least favorite gold.



I agree that the white gold itself is probably malleable. I believe the rhodium coating is the problem for a white gold small JUC because rhodium is very brittle and inflexible.


----------



## 7theaven

Back from repair!!! So happy they could fix it. Here’s before and after photos:


----------



## myztic

Does the small JUC nail head dig into your skin at all? Do you find that uncomfortable? Do you think the regular size version will dig in more or less?


----------



## honiebrown_00

I recently caught the JUC bug.  I’ve been “craving” for the thin version RG with diamonds, but also saw the Tiffany T wire WG with diamonds. That one is gorgeous too and more diamonds... lol
i have the regular Love bracelet in YG and small Love bracelet in WG


----------



## honiebrown_00

7theaven said:


> Back from repair!!! So happy they could fix it. Here’s before and after photos:


I love your Diamants Léger. Do you use it everyday? Do you find it gets “lost” in your stack? Also what size is it? Thanks!


----------



## caglape

7theaven said:


> Kind of, 2 weeks, I only realised it yesterday when I wanted to clean it.


Just slide the pointy part down to the other side


----------



## caglape

myztic said:


> Does the small JUC nail head dig into your skin at all? Do you find that uncomfortable? Do you think the regular size version will dig in more or less?


Hi i tried both 16 and 17 size small juc at home. 16 was more comfortable but i thought it would be very tight during summer etc, 17 was loose but gave me a mark in 5 minutes wearing. Its probably the way my wrist is. I also tried regular Juc in size 17 (one of my friends) it was a little loose to my taste, but i thought its more comfortable than the small ones) but again i just wore it couple of hours when chatting with my friend.Here attaching how the size 17 left me a mark...


----------



## caglape

caglape said:


> Hi i tried both 16 and 17 size small juc at home. 16 was more comfortable but i thought it would be very tight during summer etc, 17 was loose but gave me a mark in 5 minutes wearing. Its probably the way my wrist is. I also tried regular Juc in size 17 (one of my friends) it was a little loose to my taste, but i thought its more comfortable than the small ones) but again i just wore it couple of hours when chatting with my friend.Here attaching how the size 17 left me a mark...


----------



## 7theaven

honiebrown_00 said:


> I love your Diamants Léger. Do you use it everyday? Do you find it gets “lost” in your stack? Also what size is it? Thanks!



Thanks! It’s SM. At times it just gets stucked but overall is fine. I used to have WG version in XS but I sold it to get the YG SM so I can have a perfect YG stack lol. But depends on how “bling” you want it to be. XS gives a tiny hint of bling and SMis just more substantial.
Hope it helps!


----------



## Jill N

I’m buying the small size to go with my love white gold cuff. What look better yellow gold or rose gold? Anyone have this pls show pics   Thanks.


----------



## candyfloz

I’ve got the JUC in rg and planning to get the white gold cuff (so the other way round to you!) this is me trying the wg love cuff with my juc

I’ve also attached the JUC in more natural light as it looks gold in the Cartier show room (to be honest it’s a very subtle pink tone and more pink in person)


----------



## Eddieabbu

candyfloz said:


> I’ve got the JUC in rg and planning to get the white gold cuff (so the other way round to you!) this is me trying the wg love cuff with my juc
> 
> I’ve also attached the JUC in more natural light as it looks gold in the Cartier show room (to be honest it’s a very subtle pink tone and more pink in person)
> 
> View attachment 5088262
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088264


Hello,
Could you tell me if your JUC ring is in size small or regular. I can’t decide which size to go for. There is no Cartier store where I live. The rose gold looks really good on you x


----------



## candyfloz

Eddieabbu said:


> Hello,
> Could you tell me if your JUC ring is in size small or regular. I can’t decide which size to go for. There is no Cartier store where I live. The rose gold looks really good on you x



Aww thank you! It’s the small ring in size 52 - I can wear it on my index, middle and thumb! I’ve tried the regular size ring and it looked a bit too chunky on my fingers plus I wanted the small JUC bracelet so it matches (I have smallish hands)


----------



## thebagqueen

I don’t have it compared to the WG, but I tried on the RG small (with a vintage YG bracelet from my mom), and the RG is too pink for my taste and skin tone. I ordered the YG and will post pics once I get it.

I personally think WG goes better with YG than RG.


----------



## iiteenuhii

When did the small juc come out? I can’t believe I missed this!


----------



## julierrrrrr

About a year a year ago


iiteenuhii said:


> When did the small juc come out? I can’t believe I missed this!


pre covid


----------



## lblb

Does anyone notice or think the gold on the thin nail looks lighter than the small love


----------



## jaskg144

lblb said:


> Does anyone notice or think the gold on the thin nail looks lighter than the small love



In colour or weight? They're definitely the same colour of YG (also the same colour as the regular love).


----------



## lblb

In color. I’m trying to capture but see how it looks slightly lighter


----------



## jaskg144

lblb said:


> In color. I’m trying to capture but see how it looks slightly lighter



Hmmm, I see what you mean. Maybe because it's a more rounded shape, it reflects more light??


----------



## lblb

jasmynh1 said:


> Hmmm, I see what you mean. Maybe because it's a more rounded shape, it reflects more light??


Do you have one ? Does yours do this ?


----------



## <3mychinitos

I agree. I think it’s a light reflection and not a color difference.


----------



## <3mychinitos

jasmynh1 said:


> In colour or weight? They're definitely the same colour of YG (also the same colour as the regular love).
> 
> View attachment 5108235



How do you keep your bracelets scratch free????  Did you just polished it?


----------



## jaskg144

lblb said:


> Do you have one ? Does yours do this ?



I posted a picture above - it does look slightly lighter but I don't notice it IRL.



:heart:mychinitos said:


> How do you keep your bracelets scratch free????  Did you just polished it?



All I do is wipe them down with a towen sometimes when I come out of the shower, it seems to make them really shiny. There are some light scratches which are actually more noticeable in low lighting.   MY JUC is only 18 months old, but LOVE is 15 years old.


----------



## jaskg144

Well it's happened  my JUC has bent out of shape. I didn't even realise until just now. It had popped open, I popped it back as I usually do and it's completely bent out of shape. I haven't got it caught on anything recently so I'm not sure what happened - maybe the wire inside twisted. Going to have to send it in for repair.


----------



## RosiePenners

jasmynh1 said:


> Well it's happened  my JUC has bent out of shape. I didn't even realise until just now. It had popped open, I popped it back as I usually do and it's completely bent out of shape. I haven't got it caught on anything recently so I'm not sure what happened - maybe the wire inside twisted. Going to have to send it in for repair.
> 
> 
> 
> jasmynh1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's happened  my JUC has bent out of shape. I didn't even realise until just now. It had popped open, I popped it back as I usually do and it's completely bent out of shape. I haven't got it caught on anything recently so I'm not sure what happened - maybe the wire inside twisted. Going to have to send it in for repair.
> 
> View attachment 5115792
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nooooooooo! Surely they will be able to fix it! I’m so sorry!
Click to expand...


----------



## jaskg144

RosiePenners said:


> Oh my goodness! How did it happen?
> 
> Oh nooooooooo! Surely they will be able to fix it! I’m so sorry!



I don't even know   I just saw that my bracelet was open, but the gap wasn't as big as it usually is. Then I put it back on normally and it was completely bent! I have emailed them, so we will see what they say!


----------



## RosiePenners

jasmynh1 said:


> I don't even know   I just saw that my bracelet was open, but the gap wasn't as big as it usually is. Then I put it back on normally and it was completely bent! I have emailed them, so we will see what they say!


Good idea, and I’m sure you included pics. This is not cool. I take mine off and on every day and sometimes it twists around my loves too. Anyway, I’m sure they will be able to repair it. After all, that’s why we spend so much on designer jewellery.


----------



## <3mychinitos

jasmynh1 said:


> Well it's happened  my JUC has bent out of shape. I didn't even realise until just now. It had popped open, I popped it back as I usually do and it's completely bent out of shape. I haven't got it caught on anything recently so I'm not sure what happened - maybe the wire inside twisted. Going to have to send it in for repair.
> 
> View attachment 5115792


Oh no!  So sorry!  Is this the thin version or the regular?  Let us know what happens and if the boutique was able to repair it. Good luck!


----------



## jaskg144

:heart:mychinitos said:


> Oh no!  So sorry!  Is this the thin version or the regular?  Let us know what happens and if the boutique was able to repair it. Good luck!



It's the thin version! I'll update once I've spoken to them.


----------



## Cat Fondler

jasmynh1 said:


> It's the thin version! I'll update once I've spoken to them.


Have you tried putting the nail head on the other side? I don’t have one (yet ) myself, but I’ve heard other people recommend this. I hope that’s all it is!


----------



## <3mychinitos

jasmynh1 said:


> It's the thin version! I'll update once I've spoken to them.


----------



## jaskg144

Cat Fondler said:


> Have you tried putting the nail head on the other side? I don’t have one (yet ) myself, but I’ve heard other people recommend this. I hope that’s all it is!



yes I have, unfortunately it’s bent no matter which way I place it. Cartier are sending a shipping kit out, so I will be sending it off this week to find out what they can do.


----------



## DolceDK

Would anyone post more photos of just the small JUC on their wrist? Maybe also from far away? Also Im curious about more wear and tear. And does anybody wear it for sports (tennis) daily?


----------



## jaskg144

DolceDK said:


> Would anyone post more photos of just the small JUC on their wrist? Maybe also from far away? Also Im curious about more wear and tear. And does anybody wear it for sports (tennis) daily?



You can see it on my wrist here from far away


----------



## Chaton

DolceDK said:


> Would anyone post more photos of just the small JUC on their wrist? Maybe also from far away? Also Im curious about more wear and tear. And does anybody wear it for sports (tennis) daily?



As I watch professional tennis daily, I know that you are able to wear the JUC (small and classic) while playing tennis as well as the small Love as I have seen several players wear them.

Halep - Small Diamond JUC
Sabalenka - Classic Diamond JUC, Small Love
Kenin - Classic Diamond JUC, Ecrou
Anisimova - Classic (Diamond?) JUC
Kudermetova - Small (Diamond?) JUC, small Love

They just NEVER wear the classic Love due to all the vibrations/movement from tennis.  I can personally vouch for this as my classic Love got very loose after playing only 1 hour of tennis even with a wristband on.  However, my small Love was perfectly fine.


----------



## dbcelly

Chaton said:


> As I watch professional tennis daily, I know that you are able to wear the JUC (small and classic) while playing tennis as well as the small Love as I have seen several players wear them.
> 
> Halep - Small Diamond JUC
> Sabalenka - Classic Diamond JUC, Small Love
> Kenin - Classic Diamond JUC, Ecrou
> Anisimova - Classic (Diamond?) JUC
> Kudermetova - Small (Diamond?) JUC, small Love
> 
> They just NEVER wear the classic Love due to all the vibrations/movement from tennis.  I can personally vouch for this as my classic Love got very loose after playing only 1 hour of tennis even with a wristband on.  However, my small Love was perfectly fine.


Good eye! I'm surprised Sabalenka and Kudermetova also wear a VCA 5-motif bracelet too!  Here I am getting annoyed when bracelets/watch hit my keyboard, table etc   Maybe it's just a matter of getting use to wearing a full stack of bracelet


----------



## DolceDK

Chaton said:


> As I watch professional tennis daily, I know that you are able to wear the JUC (small and classic) while playing tennis as well as the small Love as I have seen several players wear them.
> 
> Halep - Small Diamond JUC
> Sabalenka - Classic Diamond JUC, Small Love
> Kenin - Classic Diamond JUC, Ecrou
> Anisimova - Classic (Diamond?) JUC
> Kudermetova - Small (Diamond?) JUC, small Love
> 
> They just NEVER wear the classic Love due to all the vibrations/movement from tennis.  I can personally vouch for this as my classic Love got very loose after playing only 1 hour of tennis even with a wristband on.  However, my small Love was perfectly fine.



Haha I actually have noticed too and added them to my favourite players because of that #obsessed hahah. I was just wondering if they feel any with it etc. But I guess not. Also on the website it says to avoid sweat etc, but it must be able to withstand it (I sweat A LOT even on wrists) 
Im surprised about the Love!! REALLY good to know then! Thanks!!


----------



## Runisaa

jasmynh1 said:


> yes I have, unfortunately it’s bent no matter which way I place it. Cartier are sending a shipping kit out, so I will be sending it off this week to find out what they can do.



any word back on your repair?


----------



## jaskg144

No word on my repair yet, I’ve been waiting for the shipping kit for a week


----------



## sparklywacky

I read that the small JUC bracelet can be problematic and isn’t so durable - is this true?

I’m still debating whether I should get the JUC in regular or small size - my preference is the small one although I worry that its supposed fragility could be an issue in the future.

Would love to know everyone’s thoughts!


----------



## lill_canele

I too question the structure and longevity because I believe it is hollow with a wire inside.

I saw that a Youtuber had the small JUC with diamonds on the head and tail. She was walking her dog with the leash looped around her wrist with the bracelet. Her dog suddenly yanked very hard on her wrist and her JUC was pulled off and got bent/warped. She had to send it in to get repaired. 

Personally I would rather wait and save to get the regular JUC, I prefer solid gold


----------



## Gringach

My SA warned me this is a delicate piece of jewelry but I love mine as the regular does not look nice on me. Hence my choice for the thin version.
However, I don’t sleep with it and take it off if I do my laundry for example.
Thus mine is loose on me so I think it can get caught on things more easily.
I would recommend wearing a sweat band around it when you find yourself doing things that can possibly damage it, like taking the dog outside in this case!


----------



## Gringach

BUT I would like to add that I banged mine really hard once on my son’s bed when tidying it up and got afraid of damaging it. But after close inspection, there was nothing noticeable. So the gold won’t get damaged that easily if knocked on things I think.
Therefore it is not that delicate but one has to be careful not to have the nail get caught on something and pull it hard!
That’s the real risk I think..


----------



## lill_canele

Gringach said:


> BUT I would like to add that I banged mine really hard once on my son’s bed when tidying it up and got afraid of damaging it. But after close inspection, there was nothing noticeable. So the gold won’t get damaged that easily if knocked on things I think.
> Therefore it is not that delicate but one has to be careful not to have the nail get caught on something and pull it hard!
> That’s the real risk I think..



Agree! Makes sense for sure.

I have a JUC ring and in the beginning it would get caught and pulled on quite a bit of clothes  . So I do have to be more aware of it when I am wearing it lol.


----------



## brnicutie

I've been wearing mine 24 hours a day for the past 5 months and haven't had any problems. You do get tiny scratches on them, but it's not really noticeable unless you look at it really close up.


----------



## Gringach

brnicutie said:


> I've been wearing mine 24 hours a day for the past 5 months and haven't had any problems. You do get tiny scratches on them, but it's not really noticeable unless you look at it really close up.


I agree, scratches are far less noticeable on this one than on a Love..


----------



## Himeko057

I’ve been wearing mine for 2 years now 24/7. I haven’t had any issues with it bending out of shape. I wear a wristband when I exercise though.


----------



## emo4488

Himeko057 said:


> I’ve been wearing mine for 2 years now 24/7. I haven’t had any issues with it bending out of shape. I wear a wristband when I exercise though.


So good to hear! 

I wonder if leaving it on is the best approach with the small juc. It seems so many do and don’t have problems. Maybe taking it off each day is causing the damage. Just a theory…??


----------



## Himeko057

emo4488 said:


> So good to hear!
> 
> I wonder if leaving it on is the best approach with the small juc. It seems so many do and don’t have problems. Maybe taking it off each day is causing the damage. Just a theory…??



That’s possible. I have only taken mine off a few times in the last two years. I’ve also been lucky in that I’ve never had my JUC snag or get caught on anything.


----------



## bellalove21

Hi everyone! I’ve had mine about a year and I take it off every night before bed. I haven’t had any issues with it bending out of shape at all! I do wear the nail side of the bracelet closer to my wrist and find that it gets caught far less on things.


----------



## raifah

brnicutie said:


> I've been wearing mine 24 hours a day for the past 5 months and haven't had any problems. You do get tiny scratches on them, but it's not really noticeable unless you look at it really close up.


Hi! Do you feel like it will bend while sleeping at some point? That’s my biggest concern, I’m afraid to sleep with mine just yet


----------



## brnicutie

raifah said:


> Hi! Do you feel like it will bend while sleeping at some point? That’s my biggest concern, I’m afraid to sleep with mine just yet


I sleep with it on and it's fine. I wear mine with the nail head facing my hand and the pointy part facing my upper arm so that it doesn't get caught on anything.


----------



## runningbird

I've been wearing the small diamond Juste bracelet 24/7 since I got it a month ago.  I read the pointy nail should face towards you to lessen it snagging.  The draw back is the nail head hitting the Love bracelet, but I haven't noticed any dents on the Love so far.  I'm right handed and wear both bracetlets on my right because I wear a watch on the left.  I found a great wrist cover on Amazon that I wear at night because the nail head I found was catching on blankets while I slept.  I mountain bike as well and it keeps the bracelets from banging into each other and falling off on a trail.  So I would say as long as you leave the bracelet on and cover it when you're active or sleeping you should go for it.

This is the wristband I got and it's not tight, very comfortable.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0916MH3YK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## juliemaggio

I think taking it on and off (which of course is the appeal for some people) makes it warped over time... but this is an assumption. I've worn mine for two years straight, only taking it off a few times, and I've had no issues.


----------



## Schon729

I have had mine for over a year and never take it off. Aside from a slight scratch on the head of the nail when I bumped into a huge metal safe at work there is no noticeable wear and tear and it is super comfortable


----------



## Zazacoco

rakhee81 said:


> That’s such a shame  I wear mine to sleep and shower with along with my thin Love and it’s so comfortable I barely notice it’s there! I think it’s a really nice piece, I know some people have said they think it’s too light weight and I agree it would have been nicer if they’d made it with a hinge opening like the original but I love mine!


Hi rakhee81! Stumbled across your response in this thread. I am considering the thin JUC with diamonds as a wedding gift and for daily long term use. May I know the wear and tear of your piece and if you're happy with the purchase?


----------



## Zazacoco

jasmynh1 said:


> No word on my repair yet, I’ve been waiting for the shipping kit for a week


Hiii has Cartier gotten around to repairing your piece?


----------



## jaskg144

Zazacoco said:


> Hiii has Cartier gotten around to repairing your piece?



yes! I got it back and it’s perfect. I made a video on it too which is easier than explaining it all


----------



## Zazacoco

jasmynh1 said:


> yes! I got it back and it’s perfect. I made a video on it too which is easier than explaining it all



Omg I've been watching this video over and over again trying to decide whether or not to buy this bracelet! haha What are the odds! Do you regret the purchase and have you sold off the repaired JUC? I am eyeing a diamond slim JUC but I'm really unsure of its longevity.


----------



## sparklywacky

I wonder why there isn’t a white gold version (plain and without diamonds) of the small JUC?


----------



## Kdelz

Zazacoco said:


> Omg I've been watching this video over and over again trying to decide whether or not to buy this bracelet! haha What are the odds! Do you regret the purchase and have you sold off the repaired JUC? I am eyeing a diamond slim JUC but I'm really unsure of its longevity.


Hi! I’ve had mine for over a year. There was a point where I wore it 24/7 but have recently been taking it off as I don’t like to use the computer with any jewelry on. I have not had any issues with my bracelet and I have to say that I am a pretty clumsy person where I can accidentally hit the wall with my arms. So far, no major noticeable scratch (unless you look at it microscopically) and definitely no deformation. I hope this helps!


----------



## jaskg144

Zazacoco said:


> Omg I've been watching this video over and over again trying to decide whether or not to buy this bracelet! haha What are the odds! Do you regret the purchase and have you sold off the repaired JUC? I am eyeing a diamond slim JUC but I'm really unsure of its longevity.



 That’s so funny! I’ve been wearing it everyday and I’m really enjoying it again. I think I’m going to keep it. It still looks brand new too! I really love the diamond version too. I’ve just accepted it’s a price I need to take care with.


----------



## jaskg144

sparklywacky said:


> I wonder why there isn’t a white gold version (plain and without diamonds) of the small JUC?



It has something to do with the white gold composition not being suitable for the twisting mechanism I can’t remember why (whether it is too soft or too rigid) exactly but I know that is the reason.


----------



## Zazacoco

Kdelz said:


> Hi! I’ve had mine for over a year. There was a point where I wore it 24/7 but have recently been taking it off as I don’t like to use the computer with any jewelry on. I have not had any issues with my bracelet and I have to say that I am a pretty clumsy person where I can accidentally hit the wall with my arms. So far, no major noticeable scratch (unless you look at it microscopically) and definitely no deformation. I hope this helps!


Super helpful! Thank you! How long have you had it for?


----------



## Zazacoco

jasmynh1 said:


> That’s so funny! I’ve been wearing it everyday and I’m really enjoying it again. I think I’m going to keep it. It still looks brand new too! I really love the diamond version too. I’ve just accepted it’s a price I need to take care with.
> View attachment 5178500


It's gorgeouss. Thanks so much for sharing, it does look brand new! Hope to hear more updates on your bracelet when the time comes!


----------



## aabrooklyn

jasmynh1 said:


> It has something to do with the white gold composition not being suitable for the twisting mechanism I can’t remember why (whether it is too soft or too rigid) exactly but I know that is the reason.


I believe it would be too rigid. I suspect that Cartier uses iron and/or zinc in their white gold alloy, hence the steel grey color. Iron is very brittle and will snap when too much tension is applied. Zinc is less brittle than iron, but still not very malleable.


----------



## scheurin

I am still concerned about the long term stability of these bracelets. Cannot imagine them not breaking after several years


----------



## JJJ.

Just adding my experience with the small JUC w/ diamonds I had purchased when it launched last year. I ended up returning it shortly after 3 weeks of wearing and trying to make myself love it enough to keep. More details below.

I love the JUC design but never liked the size of the regular. It is too bulky for me so the small size was perfect for my wrist. The first few days of wearing and removing it before bed, I had already noticed the bending which is problematic with the small size. It took only 8 days for the deformity to happen for me and it never got caught on anything (like clothes). It was simply just taking it off in the evening and putting it back on in the morning. When I brought this up with the after sale/repair associate, he mentioned it's going to happen and it's the nature of the bracelet design/material however there is a point where the nail and head that are no longer parallel will stop. If I kept it, I would be looking at a future of having to bring in the JUC for repair every few months and waiting few weeks for the repair to be complete. In addition, few other associates jumped in my convo with the repair associate and they were all wearing the regular size JUC. Cartier employees themselves prefer the regular over the small because of the problems they see with the small. This bracelet would work for those who will keep it on and never remove it like the love however it took 8 days for me so eventually when you do remove it and put it back on, the deformity will happen but much slower.

Wishful thinking but the best thing Cartier can do is to possibly R&D a medium size for us with the opening/closing mechanism of the regular. Obviously this will require a miracle! The associate mentioned how they couldn't do the regular mechanism on the small because of how thin it is, so they did the wire/twist on.


----------



## lvchanellvr

JJJ. said:


> Just adding my experience with the small JUC w/ diamonds I had purchased when it launched last year. I ended up returning it shortly after 3 weeks of wearing and trying to make myself love it enough to keep. More details below.
> 
> I love the JUC design but never liked the size of the regular. It is too bulky for me so the small size was perfect for my wrist. The first few days of wearing and removing it before bed, I had already noticed the bending which is problematic with the small size. It took only 8 days for the deformity to happen for me and it never got caught on anything (like clothes). It was simply just taking it off in the evening and putting it back on in the morning. When I brought this up with the after sale/repair associate, he mentioned it's going to happen and it's the nature of the bracelet design/material however there is a point where the nail and head that are no longer parallel will stop. If I kept it, I would be looking at a future of having to bring in the JUC for repair every few months and waiting few weeks for the repair to be complete. In addition, few other associates jumped in my convo with the repair associate and they were all wearing the regular size JUC. Cartier employees themselves prefer the regular over the small because of the problems they see with the small. This bracelet would work for those who will keep it on and never remove it like the love however it took 8 days for me so eventually when you do remove it and put it back on, the deformity will happen but much slower.
> 
> Wishful thinking but the best thing Cartier can do is to possibly R&D a medium size for us with the opening/closing mechanism of the regular. Obviously this will require a miracle! The associate mentioned how they couldn't do the regular mechanism on the small because of how thin it is, so they did the wire/twist on.


Thank you for sharing your experience as I have been on the fence on the small JUC. I have read through this thread and it makes me concerned that the wire will become deformed down the road. I agree, if they could make a medium size that has the opening/closing mechanism that would be ideal. For now, I will have to wait until they offer it in the future.


----------



## Yodabest

JJJ. said:


> Just adding my experience with the small JUC w/ diamonds I had purchased when it launched last year. I ended up returning it shortly after 3 weeks of wearing and trying to make myself love it enough to keep. More details below.
> 
> I love the JUC design but never liked the size of the regular. It is too bulky for me so the small size was perfect for my wrist. The first few days of wearing and removing it before bed, I had already noticed the bending which is problematic with the small size. It took only 8 days for the deformity to happen for me and it never got caught on anything (like clothes). It was simply just taking it off in the evening and putting it back on in the morning. When I brought this up with the after sale/repair associate, he mentioned it's going to happen and it's the nature of the bracelet design/material however there is a point where the nail and head that are no longer parallel will stop. If I kept it, I would be looking at a future of having to bring in the JUC for repair every few months and waiting few weeks for the repair to be complete. In addition, few other associates jumped in my convo with the repair associate and they were all wearing the regular size JUC. Cartier employees themselves prefer the regular over the small because of the problems they see with the small. This bracelet would work for those who will keep it on and never remove it like the love however it took 8 days for me so eventually when you do remove it and put it back on, the deformity will happen but much slower.
> 
> Wishful thinking but the best thing Cartier can do is to possibly R&D a medium size for us with the opening/closing mechanism of the regular. Obviously this will require a miracle! The associate mentioned how they couldn't do the regular mechanism on the small because of how thin it is, so they did the wire/twist on.



I checked out the thin JUC at the boutique shortly after it came out and the SA said he did not think it was sturdy enough and was prone to bending. He flat out did not recommend I purchase it, which I felt was unusual but very welcomed honesty from a SA.


----------



## scheurin

This is what I really like about some European SAs. They tell you *not* to buy if it doesn't match or they are not fully convinced because of the long-term realtaionship. Here in the US they will just sell you everything just to get their comissions. Really sad. 

In this case, however, I already talked to a few real goldsmiths at Cartier and they told me not to worry. Still I am not convinced.


----------



## amcristobal

Hi everyone!! For the past weeks, I’ve been following this thread to help me choose between a regular JUC and the thinner one! Finally went to the store last week and tried both on - loved the weight of the regular, but ultimately went for the small  it fit my smaller wrists and my current stack better! Hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## Swanky

Great choice!


amcristobal said:


> Hi everyone!! For the past weeks, I’ve been following this thread to help me choose between a regular JUC and the thinner one! Finally went to the store last week and tried both on - loved the weight of the regular, but ultimately went for the small  it fit my smaller wrists and my current stack better! Hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## Purrsey

amcristobal said:


> Hi everyone!! For the past weeks, I’ve been following this thread to help me choose between a regular JUC and the thinner one! Finally went to the store last week and tried both on - loved the weight of the regular, but ultimately went for the small  it fit my smaller wrists and my current stack better! Hope you all have a good day!!


Nice! Are you wearing the smallest size 14? it looks like we may have similar wrist!


----------



## amcristobal

Purrsey said:


> Nice! Are you wearing the smallest size 14? it looks like we may have similar wrist!


I’m wearing size 15 - my SA recommended it so I didn’t try the 14 anymore! My wrists are approximately 6 inches


----------



## Purrsey

amcristobal said:


> I’m wearing size 15 - my SA recommended it so I didn’t try the 14 anymore! My wrists are approximately 6 inches


I think you've got the perfect fit. 
i am 14cm wrist. So a sz 14 Juc works perfect for me, although I don't own one. Yet.Ha! Only tried at store. Sz15 is way too big for me.


----------



## amcristobal

Purrsey said:


> I think you've got the perfect fit.
> i am 14cm wrist. So a sz 14 Juc works perfect for me, although I don't own one. Yet.Ha! Only tried at store. Sz15 is way too big for me.


Yet is the keyword! Haha! At least that is what I tell myself with my Cartier wishlist


----------



## roomservicemenu

amcristobal said:


> Hi everyone!! For the past weeks, I’ve been following this thread to help me choose between a regular JUC and the thinner one! Finally went to the store last week and tried both on - loved the weight of the regular, but ultimately went for the small  it fit my smaller wrists and my current stack better! Hope you all have a good day!!




Sooooo pretty!!


----------



## amcristobal

roomservicemenu said:


> Sooooo pretty!!


Thank you  getting excited to build my stack!!


----------



## Tatownz

amcristobal said:


> Hi everyone!! For the past weeks, I’ve been following this thread to help me choose between a regular JUC and the thinner one! Finally went to the store last week and tried both on - loved the weight of the regular, but ultimately went for the small  it fit my smaller wrists and my current stack better! Hope you all have a good day!!



love the small JUC with your T bracelet! Great choice


----------



## td105

amcristobal said:


> Hi everyone!! For the past weeks, I’ve been following this thread to help me choose between a regular JUC and the thinner one! Finally went to the store last week and tried both on - loved the weight of the regular, but ultimately went for the small  it fit my smaller wrists and my current stack better! Hope you all have a good day!!



Looks great on you! I just purchased the small today!


----------



## <3mychinitos

amcristobal said:


> Hi everyone!! For the past weeks, I’ve been following this thread to help me choose between a regular JUC and the thinner one! Finally went to the store last week and tried both on - loved the weight of the regular, but ultimately went for the small  it fit my smaller wrists and my current stack better! Hope you all have a good day!!



congrats!  Great choice!  That’s my stack too!  I actually switched my JUC around so the nailhead doesn’t fall in the empty space between the T. Just in case if that bothers you.


----------



## aurevoirkids

Hi everyone! Is it me or is the small JUC and the small JUC with diamonds built differently? I tried both at the store recently and felt the ones with diamonds just a tad sturdy..  still contemplating if I should get it. The SA said if I don’t take it off, it shouldn’t deform but I’m not so sure about that after reading some of your reviews.


----------



## <3mychinitos

aurevoirkids said:


> Hi everyone! Is it me or is the small JUC and the small JUC with diamonds built differently? I tried both at the store recently and felt the ones with diamonds just a tad sturdy..  still contemplating if I should get it. The SA said if I don’t take it off, it shouldn’t deform but I’m not so sure about that after reading some of your reviews.



i have the JUC sm w diamonds for almost a year now. I rarely take it off and never a problem


----------



## aurevoirkids

:heart:mychinitos said:


> i have the JUC sm w diamonds for almost a year now. I rarely take it off and never a problem


Love your stack! So tempted!


----------



## emo4488

<3mychinitos said:


> i have the JUC sm w diamonds for almost a year now. I rarely take it off and never a problem


Love this stack ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## <3mychinitos

emo4488 said:


> Love this stack ! Thanks for sharing.



thank you!  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## thebagqueen

aurevoirkids said:


> Hi everyone! Is it me or is the small JUC and the small JUC with diamonds built differently? I tried both at the store recently and felt the ones with diamonds just a tad sturdy..  still contemplating if I should get it. The SA said if I don’t take it off, it shouldn’t deform but I’m not so sure about that after reading some of your reviews.



I was nervous as well b/c I’ve seen some bad reviews here, but the sm model suited me better than the regular model so I went for it. I’ve had my sm juc w/ diamonds for about 6 mos and it looks good as new today. I wear it 24/7, have caught the nail tail on a few things and pulled it, but it still didn’t deform. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

thebagqueen said:


> I was nervous as well b/c I’ve seen some bad reviews here, but the sm model suited me better than the regular model so I went for it. I’ve had my sm juc w/ diamonds for about 6 mos and it looks good as new today. I wear it 24/7, have caught the nail tail on a few things and pulled it, but it still didn’t deform. I absolutely love it!


----------



## RosiePenners

Absolutely love it too and would take it over the regular size any day. It’s perfect for a smaller wrist!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Please can you share some pictures of your juste un clou bracelet, after use for a while.
I just got mine in December for my birthday. Feel like it already deformed
Thank you.


----------



## RosiePenners

Teerakrainbow said:


> Please can you share some pictures of your juste un clou bracelet, after use for a while.
> I just got mine in December for my birthday. Feel like it already deformed
> Thank you.


Oh no! Deformed? I’ve had mine since March last year and often take it off and on. It’s been fine. Maybe take it back to the boutique for inspection!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

RosiePenners said:


> Oh no! Deformed? I’ve had mine since March last year and often take it off and on. It’s been fine. Maybe take it back to the boutique for inspection!


Thank you for your reply. 
I will try . Is was my second one actually.  The one I got on16th my birthday it wasn't  parallel but it last one in uk due to Christmas.  So  exchange on 27th Dec,  is had look perfect but after wear for little of time ( i not wear 24hr.)seem deformed. 
First 3photo are the original one I got and exchange is last 3 photo.
What do you think?
Thank you


----------



## RosiePenners

Teerakrainbow said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I will try . Is was my second one actually.  The one I got on16th my birthday it wasn't  parallel but it last one in uk due to Christmas.  So  exchange on 27th Dec,  is had look perfect but after wear for little of time ( i not wear 24hr.)seem deformed.
> First 3photo are the original one I got and exchange is last 3 photo.
> What do you think?
> Thank you


Photo 3 & 6 it looks warped?


----------



## Teerakrainbow

RosiePenners said:


> Photo 3 & 6 it looks warped?


I think so too.


----------



## thebagqueen

Teerakrainbow said:


> I think so too.



I agree that it does look a little off. I’d prob take it in to be looked at.

i’ve had mine since June and I’ve really only taken it off to switch it around


----------



## AlovesLV

Hi All!

Ordered my small JUC online because the NYC - 5th Ave store doesn't have appointments available for weeks!

Thanks to this forum, I was spot on with choosing the correct size. (17)


----------



## lvchanellvr

thebagqueen said:


> I agree that it does look a little off. I’d prob take it in to be looked at.
> 
> i’ve had mine since June and I’ve really only taken it off to switch it around
> 
> View attachment 5292791


I love your stack! I was curious about your VCA Frivole bracelet, do you find the flower flips or does it stay stationary on your wrist?


----------



## thebagqueen

lvchanellvr said:


> I love your stack! I was curious about your VCA Frivole bracelet, do you find the flower flips or does it stay stationary on your wrist?


thank you!
the frivole flower flips all the time which is kind of annoying. But if I push it down my wrist a bit, it’ll stay in place. It’s really beautiful in person


----------



## lvchanellvr

thebagqueen said:


> thank you!
> the frivole flower flips all the time which is kind of annoying. But if I push it down my wrist a bit, it’ll stay in place. It’s really beautiful in person


Thank you, I appreciate your honesty. It is certainly a stunning piece.


----------



## juku

I have been loving the sm juste un clou for years and am debating finally crossing it off my list and putting it on my wrist! haha! But I did hear that cartier is due for a price increase at the end of January, making me more anxious to purchase. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## mi.kay

I saw a reseller posting this..... 
5 month old thin JUC completely bent out of shape? I don't know what happened to this piece but it looks terribly off


----------



## Faye Miao

mi.kay said:


> View attachment 5300704
> 
> I saw a reseller posting this.....
> 5 month old thin JUC completely bent out of shape? I don't know what happened to this piece but it looks terribly off


I think it’s miss placed ( nail head should be on the button), you can reverse it back and it would be normal. Small model is very soft.


----------



## dellymao

I’ve recently just purchased the thin JUC with diamonds and was wondering if it’s ever so slightly crooked or is it just by design how it is and I’m just being paranoid as it’s a known issue with it?


----------



## lblb

dellymao said:


> I’ve recently just purchased the thin JUC with diamonds and was wondering if it’s ever so slightly crooked or is it just by design how it is and I’m just being paranoid as it’s a known issue with it?



yours looks less crooked than mine ! Mine bows out and it was driving me crazy at first


----------



## dellymao

lblb said:


> yours looks less crooked than mine ! Mine bows out and it was driving me crazy at first


Do you happen to have any pictures? I’m just worried it’ll drive me crazy and take away the joy from this new piece


----------



## lblb

Here is a pic right now. See how mine opens more. I kept obsessing over it too at first :/


----------



## lblb

7theaven said:


> Back from repair!!! So happy they could fix it. Here’s before and after photos:


I just realized mine has always been like your before ?


----------



## RosiePenners

lblb said:


> Here is a pic right now. See how mine opens more. I kept obsessing over it too at first :/


I’m sorry to weigh in but I think you should take it to the boutique. Mine has never looked like that and I’ve had it almost a year now. Have slept with it on non-stop too.


----------



## emo4488

lblb said:


> Here is a pic right now. See how mine opens more. I kept obsessing over it too at first :/


I noticed my SA's small JUC looks just like that! I saw her in January and she said she got it for Christmas so it was only a month old! I figured it must be normal or an SA wouldn't wear it like that. I'm still on the fence about the small JUC. I love it! But I'm worried...


----------



## lblb

Yes I just looked back when I first got it and mine always opened up a little. I have had it for a year in a half and I kind of like it more opened than closed ?


----------



## lblb

emo4488 said:


> I noticed my SA's small JUC looks just like that! I saw her in January and she said she got it for Christmas so it was only a month old! I figured it must be normal or an SA wouldn't wear it like that. I'm still on the fence about the small JUC. I love it! But I'm worried...



so hers opened a little more as well ? I saw some that went in more and some out more and some parallel. I guess I never noticed it or it bothered me but should I ? Do you have a pic of your sa bracelet ?


----------



## lblb

lblb said:


> yours looks less crooked than mine ! Mine bows out and it was driving me crazy at first


Here is another angle


----------



## emo4488

lblb said:


> so hers opened a little more as well ? I saw some that went in more and some out more and some parallel. I guess I never noticed it or it bothered me but should I ? Do you have a pic of your sa bracelet ?


I do not have a photo. Her juc seems to open even more than the last photo you posted. She also has the diamonds - not sure that matters though. Maybe send a photo to Cartier online? I've found their customer service to be helpful (yet sometimes slow).


----------



## dellymao

RosiePenners said:


> I’m sorry to weigh in but I think you should take it to the boutique. Mine has never looked like that and I’ve had it almost a year now. Have slept with it on non-stop too.


Oops! Sorry, saw your post early in the morning and thought you were referring to me.


----------



## td105

I would bring it back to cartier and have them replace it if it bothers you. Paid a big price for it, you should be happy and love it. Honestly, I am surprised cartier would sell an imperfect piece to customers. 
Mine is ever so slightly bent outwards and it really bothered me at first. I thought about bringing it back but I wasn’t sure if I was being crazy. 
Those of you who brought it back after some time to get it fixed, did you have to pay for it? Also, how about for the Love bracelet. Is it complimentary to get it buffed?
Here’s a pic of mine..


----------



## dellymao

td105 said:


> I would bring it back to cartier and have them replace it if it bothers you. Paid a big price for it, you should be happy and love it. Honestly, I am surprised cartier would sell an imperfect piece to customers.
> Mine is ever so slightly bent outwards and it really bothered me at first. I thought about bringing it back but I wasn’t sure if I was being crazy.
> Those of you who brought it back after some time to get it fixed, did you have to pay for it? Also, how about for the Love bracelet. Is it complimentary to get it buffed?
> Here’s a pic of mine..
> View attachment 5373253


I’m pretty sure the shining and polishing service is complimentary! It’s stated on their website.


----------



## Chewy.

Is it still worth buying the thin JUC? I mean with bent problems.


----------



## td105

Chewy. said:


> Is it still worth buying the thin JUC? I mean with bent problems.


I don’t have any regrets. I still love and admire it. It hasn’t bent out of shape for me but I’ve hardly taken it off since I got. It’s only been about 5 months though so not sure if anyone who has had it for longer has experienced it bending out of shape over time?


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Chewy. said:


> Is it still worth buying the thin JUC? I mean with bent problems.


I have no regret for it. And add little spacial to my minimal stack.
I got it since December 2021,  I not wear 24/7 due to work are not allow,  but do wear after work like 6-7hr.
 a day and wear longer on weekend or on holidays and removed it, I do not wear to sleep. Mine still in shape and not a problem, when I first got it have try on and off alots asleast 5 time each time I wearing it. since then  I been play with it take on-off  more than100 time. To compered to peoples who wear 24/7
And still in the good shape, 
Thing I have learn is, I do wear nail tail touch my love, help less caught on thing and also when I remove or put it on, I use a nail  head to be a part of open or remove. Because it more strong than the tail.
Most people thier sm juc not in shape and nail tail look outward it could be how they wear it and put it on by use tail to adjust wide open to wrist. Is be my guess.
Hope it help.


----------



## SerendipityLove

Will Cartier release the thin JUC in white gold with diamonds and any news on Cartier releasing the JUC small rings with a diamond head? I love the thin JUC in white gold but I wish it was rhodium plated.


----------



## Chopan

Chewy. said:


> Is it still worth buying the thin JUC? I mean with bent problems.



I think the bending is still a problem. I was looking at fashionphile to see how many JUCs were on the preloved market. The majority up for sale were the small version which made me think ppl must be having issues.


----------



## Midnight0808

SerendipityLove said:


> Will Cartier release the thin JUC in white gold with diamonds and any news on Cartier releasing the JUC small rings with a diamond head? I love the thin JUC in white gold but I wish it was rhodium plated.


I would LOVE a small JUC ring with diamonds (not pave)!


----------



## lblb

Chewy. said:


> Is it still worth buying the thin JUC? I mean with bent problems.


Yes !! I love mine


----------



## lblb

RosiePenners said:


> I’m sorry to weigh in but I think you should take it to the boutique. Mine has never looked like that and I’ve had it almost a year now. Have slept with it on non-stop too.


Thanks girl ! I took it in and they fixed it. Thanks for letting me know. It was quick and easy


----------



## Jcabs

I'm curious, does anyone sleep with it on or take it on and off? My SA told me to not wear it to the gym and to not sleep with it on. Has anyone had issues with it bending?


----------



## Swanky

Hi! Here’s a thread you may find good info in 






						Do you wear your thin JUC 24 hours a day?
					

I just bought the thin JUC and was wondering if it's meant to be worn 24/7? I've only had it a few days, and it feels comfortable enough to wear without removing it regularly. I feel like that because it's so thin, it wouldn't be good to continually take it on and off, like it could naturally...




					forum.purseblog.com
				






Jcabs said:


> I'm curious, does anyone sleep with it on or take it on and off? My SA told me to not wear it to the gym and to not sleep with it on. Has anyone had issues with it bending?


----------



## Makenna

Jcabs said:


> I'm curious, does anyone sleep with it on or take it on and off? My SA told me to not wear it to the gym and to not sleep with it on. Has anyone had issues with it bending?


I have had mine since it was released.  I wear it 24/7 without any problems.  It’s not as sturdy as my regular JUC but it’s not delicate by any means, no bending whatsoever.


----------



## Jcabs

Makenna said:


> I have had mine since it was released.  I wear it 24/7 without any problems.  It’s not as sturdy as my regular JUC but it’s not delicate by any means, no bending whatsoever.


Thank you so much! That's good to know as I'm always worried of it bending lol


----------



## lblb

Jcabs said:


> Thank you so much! That's good to know as I'm always worried of it bending lol


I wear mine all the time. Mine did bend I didn’t notice til someone pointed it out on tnis thread. I think it when it got caught on a sweater. I took it in and they fixed it easily. I get more anxious putting it on and off because I feel like that bends it more ? Any one know how to do it right ? It seems every time I have it’s so hard to put on/off


----------



## Jcabs

lblb said:


> I wear mine all the time. Mine did bend I didn’t notice til someone pointed it out on tnis thread. I think it when it got caught on a sweater. I took it in and they fixed it easily. I get more anxious putting it on and off because I feel like that bends it more ? Any one know how to do it right ? It seems every time I have it’s so hard to put on/off


Was it complimentary to get it fixed? I get anxious too lol I've had this bracelet for two months now and I take it on/off everyday and it doesn't look bent or out of shape at all.


----------



## lblb

How do you take it on and off ? I feel like it’s hard to do.  
yes it’s complimentary and they did it right there and said if they couldn’t they would send it off


----------



## Swanky

It's very easy to take on/off, I'm not sure I can describe it (?)
You work your wrist in between and it twists on/off automatically.


----------



## Jcabs

lblb said:


> How do you take it on and off ? I feel like it’s hard to do.
> yes it’s complimentary and they did it right there and said if they couldn’t they would send it off


I agree with Swanky (Admin). It's very easy to take on/off but hard to describe. I would suggest checking youtube at people who have the thin JUC. They show how to put it on and off. 

You have to open it and slide it on your wrist and twist it on if that makes sense. I would ask an SA how. My SA showed me, its really easy once you get the hang of it!


----------



## Ivycake

I really want to purchase the small jug with diamonds!! Contemplating whether to get it it thin or thick with no diamonds or VCA Alhambra malachite as my first designer jewellery purchase, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Blingthang

Get the small JUC with diamonds! I adore mine. I don’t leave home without it.


----------



## Ivycake

Blingthang said:


> Get the small JUC with diamonds! I adore mine. I don’t leave home without it.


Do you think it's worth the extra diamonds ? Why do you vote the JUC over the Alhambra?

Thanks!


----------



## lblb

Ivycake said:


> I really want to purchase the small jug with diamonds!! Contemplating whether to get it it thin or thick with no diamonds or VCA Alhambra malachite as my first designer jewellery purchase, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


I would get the small with diamonds. I have it and vca onyx bracelet. The vca is def more delicate but I never take my nail off. I have also heard the malachite is very delicate as far as you can’t get it wet, etc. my friend has the malachite and it’s not something she wears everyday. Hope this helps. They are both beautiful


----------



## Swanky

Ivycake said:


> Do you think it's worth the extra diamonds ? Why do you vote the JUC over the Alhambra?
> 
> Thanks!



I wear a small Juc with diamonds, love it!


----------



## lblb

Ivycake said:


> Do you think it's worth the extra diamonds ? Why do you vote the JUC over the Alhambra?
> 
> Thanks!


Diamonds so worth it


----------



## <3mychinitos

I have both JUC w diamonds and VCA MOP. You can’t wear the VCA everyday due to not getting it wet etc. But I never take off my JUC. I shower and sleep with them on. So my vote for your first piece is something that you can wear 24/7 bc you want cost/wear to make it worth it. So either JUC or all gold VCA


----------



## tiffness

lblb said:


> Diamonds so worth it


Agreed! I went in thinking I would get the small JUC without diamonds because total carat weight isn’t a lot but when I saw the two, the one with diamonds was just stunning and I couldn’t get it out of my head.


----------



## tiffness

Small JUC in yellow gold (diamond and no diamond) next the small love and regular love.  Loves are size 18 and JUCs are size 17.


----------



## Blingthang

Ivycake said:


> Do you think it's worth the extra diamonds ? Why do you vote the JUC over the Alhambra?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the diamonds although small, have a big impact. Plus, I love the mix of industrial/edgy/masculine of the nail with the dainty size/sparkly diamonds /feminine twist.


----------



## xblackxstarx

<3mychinitos said:


> I have both JUC w diamonds and VCA MOP. You can’t wear the VCA everyday due to not getting it wet etc. But I never take off my JUC. I shower and sleep with them on. So my vote for your first piece is something that you can wear 24/7 bc you want cost/wear to make it worth it. So either JUC or all gold VCA




Are we not supposed to get MOP vca wet ? I wear my sweet mop bracelet 24/7 so gets wet in the shower/ bath. Am i doing it real damage? Can it be repaired if it does damage do you think ?


----------



## tiffness

xblackxstarx said:


> Are we not supposed to get MOP vca wet ? I wear my sweet mop bracelet 24/7 so gets wet in the shower/ bath. Am i doing it real damage? Can it be repaired if it does damage do you think ?


Technically you are advised not to get it wet. Pearl is delicate and porous. Getting it wet can discolor it, shrink it and damage its overall integrity.


----------



## xblackxstarx

tiffness said:


> Technically you are advised not to get it wet. Pearl is delicate and porous. Getting it wet can discolor it, shrink it and damage its overall integrity.


 
I wonder what will happen in a worst case scenario... like will the clover fall out ?


----------



## tiffness

xblackxstarx said:


> I wonder what will happen in a worst case scenario... like will the clover fall out ?


It can...or break all together (eg shatter/crack). Overtime, you will also lose the shine.


----------



## nycmamaofone

xblackxstarx said:


> I wonder what will happen in a worst case scenario... like will the clover fall out ?


You can see that the motifs on my old MOP bracelet have shrunk (I posted a comparison pic on my Instagram page with the same name). You can get the motif replaced for a fee (I don’t know the exact amount but it’s almost $200-300 a motif in the vintage size). But yeah, don’t wear MOP in water!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi friends! Let's get back to topic and discuss VCA pieces in the VCA forum.  People subscribe to threads and are notified of new posts, so let's try and stick to topic please


----------



## xblackxstarx

Do you think this is the thinner juc kylie jenner is wearing with the small love and regular love ? 
It looks diamond and rose gold 

(Also apologies for going off topic previously about VCA )


----------



## ggnyc

xblackxstarx said:


> Do you think this is the thinner juc kylie jenner is wearing with the small love and regular love ?
> It looks diamond and rose gold
> 
> (Also apologies for going off topic previously about VCA )
> 
> View attachment 5595429
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595447


That looks like the regular JUC to me. Love her stack!


----------



## Swanky

Agreed, that's the regular


----------



## xblackxstarx

This comparison makes me think its the thin version as these look the same in comparion . How can you tell ?


----------



## Swanky

Because I have the small.

In your last post the first pic looks like a small, not 2nd pic. JMO


----------



## xblackxstarx

Swanky said:


> Because I have the small.
> 
> In your last post the first pic looks like a small, not 2nd pic. JMO
> 
> View attachment 5595507



I love your combination it's so pretty !


----------



## tiffness

The one Kylie is wearing looks like the regular size. In the photo with the side view the nail head looks bigger than the small (I have the small as well). You can also see the body of the nail is more substantial.


----------



## Ivycake

xblackxstarx said:


> Do you think this is the thinner juc kylie jenner is wearing with the small love and regular love ?
> It looks diamond and rose gold
> 
> (Also apologies for going off topic previously about VCA )
> 
> View attachment 5595429
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595446
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595447


This is definitely the regular!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you so much everyone regarding the size of kylie's . 
I hope to try on both the regular ans small in store one day. I did try on the regular with diamonds in store once and loved it. It was far more substancial than i expected it to be in real life. I expected it to be thinner . I love the look of both and finding it hard to choose between regular and small


----------



## Kimmoha999

Still obsessed!!


----------



## Midnight0808

Kimmoha999 said:


> Still obsessed!!
> View attachment 5596136


I love the diamond bangle in your stack! May I ask where it’s from?


----------



## JOJA

Update ~ I ended up purchasing a small (yg) juc recently.  I tried it on a few years ago and didn't love it ~ at the time I was wearing a regular love and a cuff and the small juc didn't wow me.  My stack now consists of a regular (yg)and a small (wg) love so I wanted to try the small juc again and it really completed my look.  Bonus (for me) is that I fully went in expecting to buy the small juc with diamonds but after trying on with and without I VERY surprisingly went with the non diamond one.  I've been wearing it 24/7 since I purchased about a month ago and so far I love it!


----------



## Kimmoha999

Midnight0808 said:


> I love the diamond bangle in your stack! May I ask where it’s from?



Its a brand called muli collection. I found it on instagram. The bangle is only 50 euros. I like to mix and match


----------



## Swanky

JOJA said:


> Update ~ I ended up purchasing a small (yg) juc recently.  I tried it on a few years ago and didn't love it ~ at the time I was wearing a regular love and a cuff and the small juc didn't wow me.  My stack now consists of a regular (yg)and a small (wg) love so I wanted to try the small juc again and it really completed my look.  Bonus (for me) is that I fully went in expecting to buy the small juc with diamonds but after trying on with and without I VERY surprisingly went with the non diamond one.  I've been wearing it 24/7 since I purchased about a month ago and so far I love it!



I think the stack of the regular Love, small Love and small Juc is so good!! I’m super partial to the small/thin versions so I really love this combo!


----------



## ms.mai

My JUC got pushed in so the shape is now deformed. Is there anyway it can be reshaped?  Can it be bend back? The manager at Cartier said they can’t bend it back it will break.


----------



## sparklebunny

ms.mai said:


> My JUC got pushed in so the shape is now deformed. Is there anyway it can be reshaped?  Can it be bend back? The manager at Cartier said they can’t bend it back it will break.


Other members have said that they asked Cartier to fix it, and it did. 

May I asked what happened to cause it to be bent, out of curiosity? I would love to get the slim JUC, but I feel a bit nervous because of the bending issues people have mentioned. Even if Cartier can repair it, I think I’d be always feel over-cautious while wearing this.


----------



## ms.mai

sparklebunny said:


> Other members have said that they asked Cartier to fix it, and it did.
> 
> May I asked what happened to cause it to be bent, out of curiosity? I would love to get the slim JUC, but I feel a bit nervous because of the bending issues people have mentioned. Even if Cartier can repair it, I think I’d be always feel over-cautious while wearing this.


I originally ordered size 15 and the sales associate said it would arrive within two weeks but less than a week it was already there. My boyfriend picked it up for me they never verify the size with him when he picked it up. When I received it I check the size and it was a 16 and the shape was already distorted like that. I called the store right away and they said my sales associate went on vacation so I sent her a text and she acknowledged that she did give me the wrong size and already placed the order for size 15. The manager at the Vancouver boutique said the size aren’t visible to the naked eye but somehow I was able to see it. As a professional you should always verify with the customers that it’s the correct size and correct item before you give it to the customer. Then she said they won’t replace it for me cause it’s bent even when they gave me the wrong size to begin with and I received it in that form. She blamed me for putting it on and it was too loose so I pushed it in to make it smaller and she said there’s nothing they can do about it cause if they reshape it, it will break. How “knowledgeable” of a manager representing a high end jewelry boutique or maybe she don’t want to do anything about it so she lied that it will break if they reshape it back. I did hear from people that the shape will eventually get distorted and sometimes the nail part get caught on to your clothes. I don’t mind if it’s my correct size and it’s deformed cause I can send it into cartier to get it reshaped but it’s not even my correct size so if I get it reshaped it will be too loose for me and I won’t be able to stack with my love bracelet.


----------



## sparklebunny

ms.mai said:


> I originally ordered size 15 and the sales associate said it would arrive within two weeks but less than a week it was already there. My boyfriend picked it up for me they never verify the size with him when he picked it up. When I received it I check the size and it was a 16 and the shape was already distorted like that. I called the store right away and they said my sales associate went on vacation so I sent her a text and she acknowledged that she did give me the wrong size and already placed the order for size 15. The manager at the Vancouver boutique said the size aren’t visible to the naked eye but somehow I was able to see it. As a professional you should always verify with the customers that it’s the correct size and correct item before you give it to the customer. Then she said they won’t replace it for me cause it’s bent even when they gave me the wrong size to begin with and I received it in that form. She blamed me for putting it on and it was too loose so I pushed it in to make it smaller and she said there’s nothing they can do about it cause if they reshape it, it will break. How “knowledgeable” of a manager representing a high end jewelry boutique or maybe she don’t want to do anything about it so she lied that it will break if they reshape it back. I did hear from people that the shape will eventually get distorted and sometimes the nail part get caught on to your clothes. I don’t mind if it’s my correct size and it’s deformed cause I can send it into cartier to get it reshaped but it’s not even my correct size so if I get it reshaped it will be too loose for me and I won’t be able to stack with my love bracelet.


I’m sorry for this experience you’ve had. If this is a new purchase, I’d imagine that they should do an exchange for you for a better size. Plus, not offering to repair it doesn’t align with other stories I’ve read here. 

I’m not sure if it’d be feasible for you to contact/visit a different Cartier store? In any case, I wonder if anyone here who has gotten repairs done by Cartier can chime in.


----------



## nycmamaofone

ms.mai said:


> I originally ordered size 15 and the sales associate said it would arrive within two weeks but less than a week it was already there. My boyfriend picked it up for me they never verify the size with him when he picked it up. When I received it I check the size and it was a 16 and the shape was already distorted like that. I called the store right away and they said my sales associate went on vacation so I sent her a text and she acknowledged that she did give me the wrong size and already placed the order for size 15. The manager at the Vancouver boutique said the size aren’t visible to the naked eye but somehow I was able to see it. As a professional you should always verify with the customers that it’s the correct size and correct item before you give it to the customer. Then she said they won’t replace it for me cause it’s bent even when they gave me the wrong size to begin with and I received it in that form. She blamed me for putting it on and it was too loose so I pushed it in to make it smaller and she said there’s nothing they can do about it cause if they reshape it, it will break. How “knowledgeable” of a manager representing a high end jewelry boutique or maybe she don’t want to do anything about it so she lied that it will break if they reshape it back. I did hear from people that the shape will eventually get distorted and sometimes the nail part get caught on to your clothes. I don’t mind if it’s my correct size and it’s deformed cause I can send it into cartier to get it reshaped but it’s not even my correct size so if I get it reshaped it will be too loose for me and I won’t be able to stack with my love bracelet.


Did you pay with a credit card? Maybe you can dispute this and call to speak to the manager’s boss. I would definitely escalate things if I were you.


----------



## cartier

That sounds like a nightmare situation. Your SA really needs to step in and deal with manager.  Does she sell Cartier diamonds with the naked eye too? Strange comment.  I’m in Vancouver and I don’t bother with that store.  Not greatest customer service. I go to Dallas and get treated like a customer should.


----------



## Swanky

cartier said:


> That sounds like a nightmare situation. Your SA really needs to step in and deal with manager.  Does she sell Cartier diamonds with the naked eye too? Strange comment.  I’m in Vancouver and I don’t bother with that store.  Not greatest customer service. I go to Dallas and get treated like a customer should.


I LOVVVE my Dallas SAs too, we are treated so well!

It is so odd a piece was damaged when it shipped.  
As there's no proof it was damaged upon delivery, there's also no proof it wasn't. . . so the store should eat the return imo, even if they feel sure the piece was perfect upon shipping


----------



## ms.mai

nycmamaofone said:


> Did you pay with a credit card? Maybe you can dispute this and call to speak to the manager’s boss. I would definitely escalate things if I were you.


I sent an email to client relations hope they will get back to me soon. Is there someone higher than the manager that would be at that boutique?


----------



## ms.mai

cartier said:


> That sounds like a nightmare situation. Your SA really needs to step in and deal with manager.  Does she sell Cartier diamonds with the naked eye too? Strange comment.  I’m in Vancouver and I don’t bother with that store.  Not greatest customer service. I go to Dallas and get treated like a customer should.


I have read a lot of bad reviews about that store. They have absolutely no customer service. All they care is to lock in the sale. After that you’re on your own. Now I know why all those bad reviews I will never go back to that store again. She said she will talk to my SA and contact me but just to let me know it will be the same answer they won’t take it back.


----------



## mymadeleine

Bee-licious said:


> Is there duty free for Cartier at Incheon?!


Has anyone purchased a Cartier JUC or thin Love at Incheon? How much do you save?


----------

